# Le disque dur de mon tout nouvel iMac l3 gratte à mort !



## franck751 (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vous ai déjà raconté à la section "switch" de ce forium l'énigme de mon nouvel iMac i3  (numéro de série commençant par CK mais fabriqué en Chine, sur-emballage indiquant 7,5 kg etc.

Après 3 jours d'utilisation je suis passé de l'enthousiasme  à la déception, et ce , uniquement à cause du bruit du disque dur qui gratte en quasi permanence.

Ce bruit n'était pourtant pas apparu au tout début, il s'est manifesté sournoisement après quelques heures d'utilisation ! Le DD en question est un Seagate et je crains que le grattage soit ne la marque de fabrique revendiquée de Seagate (j'ai lu quelque part sur le net que la marque présente ce grattage comme un phénomène normal, qui s'explique par un système contrôlant en permanence le bon fonctionnement sur disque dur).

J'ai déjà renvoyé un iMac 21,5 de la première génération il y a trois mois pour les mêmes raisons. Je pense que je vais renvoyer également celui-ci, et continuer avec mon iMac Alu 20 de 2007 qui est, lui, toujours 100 % silencieux après trois ans (son DD est un Western Digital).

A moins que je trouve une bonne âme bidouilleuse qui saurait me remplacer le Seagate coupable par un Western Caviar Green... (oui, je sais, il y a une question de sonde thermique qui diffère selon les marques mais j'ai vu qu'on pouvait trouver en occasion des cables-sondes adaptés à chaque marque pour les inter-changer).

Sinon, une fois de plus, ce nouveau Mac est impressionnant de vitesse, de qualité d'écran et de son. On entend un peu les ventilos, mais ce n'est pas gênant du tout... d'autant qu'ils sont couverts par le bruit de grattage du disue dur !!!!

Quelqu'un a-t-il aussi reçu un iMac mid-2010 et peut-il faire part de ses impressions ?


----------



## HmJ (2 Août 2010)

Je n'ai pas encore achete ce nouvel iMac. Il est normal que le DD gratte les premieres heures d'utilisation, puisque Spotlight indexe l'integralite du disque dur, y compris les donnees que tu y auras migrees.

Je te propose donc de bien le laisser allume et tourner toute la nuit, on verra alors si tout est rentre dans l'ordre. Au fait, dans les informations systeme, sous quel nom de modele apparait ce nouvel iMac ? iMac10,2 ou quelque chose comme ca ?


----------



## franck751 (2 Août 2010)

Malheureusement, je crois que l'indexation Spotlight n'y est pour rien (je dirais presque même "au contraire" puisque le disque dur a commencé  à vraiment gratter le 2e jour d'utilisation..et donc à une date où l'indexation globale était déjà achevée depuis longtemps...)

Quand au numéro du modèle : 11,2


----------



## HmJ (2 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Malheureusement, je crois que l'indexation Spotlight n'y est pour rien (je dirais presque même "au contraire" puisque le disque dur a commencé  à vraiment gratter le 2e jour d'utilisation..et donc à une date où l'indexation globale était déjà achevée depuis longtemps...)
> 
> Quand au numéro du modèle : 11,2



Tu peux nous dire ce que tu as installe comme appli ? Y'a des tas de cochonneries, meme iTunes quand il scanne tous mes fichiers pour les integrer ou cree des playlist genius, ca me gonfle...

Merci pour le numero


----------



## franck751 (2 Août 2010)

Je n'ai rien installé encore !
Même pas ma bibliothèque Tunes ou iPhoto !
Ni ouvert Mail pour créer un compte !

Je n'ai même pas encore installé le DVD d'application iLife !!!!

J'ai simplement créé deux ou trois documents avec Pages et surfé avec Safari...

C'est tout !


----------



## HmJ (2 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Je n'ai rien installé encore !
> Même pas ma bibliothèque Tunes ou iPhoto !
> Ni ouvert Mail pour créer un compte !
> 
> ...



Alors un ruse haker chinois a pris possession de ta machine  Dsl, aucune idee.

Pour info, ton disque de 1 To, c'est quel modele/constructeur ?


----------



## franck751 (2 Août 2010)

C'est un 500 Go Seagate Barracuda (iMac i3 premier modèle à 1199 )


----------



## HmJ (2 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> C'est un 500 Go Seagate Barracuda (iMac i3 premier modèle à 1199 )



Je n'ai pas d'idee la, mais ce ne semble pas normal. Appel SAV, ou attends au moins quelques jours pour confirmer. Mais travaille quand meme un peu avec, voir s'il est reactif.


----------



## franck751 (2 Août 2010)

Il est super-réactif ! Je dirais même que c'est le plus rapide que j'aie jamais eu (processeur i3 aidant)... mais il GRATTE en permanence !!!!


----------



## bambougroove (2 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> il GRATTE en permanence !!!!


J'ai eu 4 iMac 27" i7 de la génération précédente avec ce problème (DD Seagate 1 To) : non seulement il grattait en permanence mais il était bruyant et le bruit qui ressemblait à un gargouillis d'estomac particulièrement désagréable !!
Le 5ème a un DD Western Digital 1 To et il est silencieux, cela dit des témoignages sur le forum indiquent qu'ils ont eu pour cette gamme d'iMac des Seagate, Hitachi ... silencieux (ou bien un WD bruyant).

Si cela persiste, appelle Apple et demande un échange du DD.


----------



## franck751 (2 Août 2010)

Tu crois vraiment que je peux leur demander de changer le DD avec une autre marque que Seagate ? Avec les  connecteurs des sondes thermiques inhérents à chaque marque (Seagate, Hitachi, WD), c'est plus qu'un simple changement de DD...


----------



## bambougroove (2 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Tu crois vraiment que je peux leur demander de changer le DD avec une autre marque que Seagate ? Avec les  connecteurs des sondes thermiques inhérents à chaque marque (Seagate, Hitachi, WD), c'est plus qu'un simple changement de DD...


En effet ça complique, mais bon tente ta chance 

PS : il est possible que Seagate considère cela comme normal (mais comment expliquer que certains en ont un silencieux dans ce cas), en tout cas c'est un iMac que tu as acheté et il devrait fonctionner en silence (DD inclus).


----------



## djio101 (2 Août 2010)

Il faut aussi voir ou plutôt entendre l'importance du bruit...
Qu'appelles-tu "gratter à mort" : un bruit continu très prononcé ou des appels disque répétés parce que tu es en train de télécharger quelque chose...


----------



## franck751 (2 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Il faut aussi voir ou plutôt entendre l'importance du bruit...
> Qu'appelles-tu "gratter à mort" : un bruit continu très prononcé ou des appels disque répétés parce que tu es en train de télécharger quelque chose...



"A mort, j'exagère un peu... Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il gratte en quasi permanence, même s'il n'est pas sollicité. Je peux par exemple être en train de taper un texte. Je m'arrête, et il continue de gratter... même si aucune autre application n'est ouverte....

En fait je suis peut-être trop exigeant sur le silence, mais mon précédent iMac Alu 20 pouces 2007 était si silencieux, tant au niveau du disque que des ventilos. Et là, on pouvait vraiment dire comme le dit le site Apple :_ "Un système qui fonctionne à 18 décibels en pause &#8212; tellement silencieux que vous devinerez à peine qu'il est allumé*"_
Ici, ce n'est plus vraiment le cas !!!!


----------



## bambougroove (2 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> "A mort, j'exagère un peu... Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il gratte en quasi permanence, même s'il n'est pas sollicité. Je peux par exemple être en train de taper un texte. Je m'arrête, et il continue de gratter... même si aucune autre application n'est ouverte....


Yes, c'est ce que j'avais constaté ainsi que d'autres membres du forum, un grattage quasi permanent, pour un oui ou un non, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec mon dernier iMac.
Il était impossible de consulter tranquillement une page web (sans autre manipulation) sans entendre le DD gratter "frénétiquement" 



franck751 a dit:


> En fait je suis peut-être trop exigeant sur le silence, mais mon  précédent iMac Alu 20 pouces 2007 était si silencieux, tant au niveau du  disque que des ventilos. Et là, on pouvait vraiment dire comme le dit  le site Apple :_ "Un système qui fonctionne à 18 décibels en pause  tellement silencieux que vous devinerez à peine qu'il est allumé*"_
> Ici, ce n'est plus vraiment le cas !!!!


Comme dit plus haut ton iMac devrait être silencieux, c'est l'un des avantages des matériels Apple !!
Mon DD je ne l'entends gratter que lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.


----------



## franck751 (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens d'essayer quelque chose à tout hasard et ça a l'air d'avoir son petit effet.

J'ai reformaté le disque dur avec "Remise à zéro des données" (près d'une heure quand même pour le reformatage) et procédé à ue réinstallation complète avec les DVD d'install fournis avec l'iMac.

Effet placebo ou non, le "nouveau" dd tourne ainsi depuis 3 heures environ et j'ai l'impression que le disque gratte *beaucoup moins *.

Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Août 2010)

tiens nous au courant ....il ne gratte plus ?


----------



## Haendel (9 Août 2010)

Question, je poste ici même si ce n'est pas vraiment la bonne section mais au moins ça évite de multiplier les sujets.

J'ai un Macbook pro 13" de 2010 avec un DD à 250 g standard. C'est normal de l'entendre gratter légèrement dans un environnement silencieux ?


----------



## HmJ (9 Août 2010)

Haendel a dit:


> Question, je poste ici même si ce n'est pas vraiment la bonne section mais au moins ça évite de multiplier les sujets.
> 
> J'ai un Macbook pro 13" de 2010 avec un DD à 250 g standard. C'est normal de l'entendre gratter légèrement dans un environnement silencieux ?



Ben oui, c'est pas bien de squatter un fil, surtout que le modele d'ordi et donc de DD n'a rien a voir  Oui, c'est normal qu'un disque gratte. Tout le temps, non, donc il faut regarder le Moniteur d'activite pour voir ce que l'OS est en train de faire.


----------



## Carole40 (10 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous ai déjà raconté à la section "switch" de ce forium l'énigme de mon nouvel iMac i3  (numéro de série commençant par CK mais fabriqué en Chine, sur-emballage indiquant 7,5 kg etc.
> 
> ...




Bonsoir,


Oui, même problème que toi sur mon Imac 27 pouces, nouvelle gérération, acheté la semaine dernière. Même bruit de fond du DD, SANS ARRET et gargouillis divers et non variés. DD marque Seagate 1TO.
Ayant lu ton post, je suis allée hier chez Apple pour un échange. 
Le vendeur a mis en marche mon ordi et a de suite reconnu que ce n'était pas normal. Echange standard. Contre un autre Seagate, il n'avait que celà.

Malheureusement, problème similaire sur le deuxième: même bruit du DD.

J'y retourne demain (légèrement "remontée"). Le vendeur m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas savoir, par les numéros sur l'emballage, la marque du disque dur. Tant pis, ils l'ouvriront, je ne veux plus de Seagate . Et toi où en es tu? Je te conseillerai de ne pas bidouiller et de le rapporter, çà à l'air d'être un problème connu chez Apple.


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Août 2010)

imaginons que tous les nouveaux imac soient avec un dd seagate...ils gratteront tous!je dis ça , je dis rien , je reçois le mien ces prochains jours! mais en 500go ou 1To ça gratte ...alors ...faut pas rêver, cette série est seagate qui gratte


----------



## HmJ (11 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> imaginons que tous les nouveaux imac soient avec un dd seagate...ils gratteront tous!je dis ça , je dis rien , je reçois le mien ces prochains jours! mais en 500go ou 1To ça gratte ...alors ...faut pas rêver, cette série est seagate qui gratte



Prends l'option 2 To et tu auras un Hitachi  C'est ce que les forums americains rapportent, comme Macrumors et Appleinsider. Et franchement pour le coup, j'aurais prefere le Seagate qui est un peu plus performant apparemment. Il est le seul de la gamme a passer la cache a 64 Mo.


----------



## benj227 (11 Août 2010)

Sur cette nouvelles gamme, certains chanceux ont eu des 1Tb de Western Digital... Eux, silencieux...


----------



## HmJ (11 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> Sur cette nouvelles gamme, certains chanceux ont eu des 1Tb de Western Digital... Eux, silencieux...



Ah ah, la loterie Apple  Enfin, peut etre qu'il y en a qui grattent, et d'autrent qui rendent l'ame tous les 6 mois  Aller je rigole...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Août 2010)

heu à ce prix ! apple pourrait fournir quelque chose de solide et durable!!!!!


sinon, le coté " passez donc au 2To!" mais bien sûr avec l'argent du voisin!

m'énerve! j'espere qu'il tiendra longtemps ... puis je changerai tous les formats de mes fichiers traitement de texte... et j'irai sur pc asus !


----------



## HmJ (11 Août 2010)

Oh aller, faut pas exagerer non plus  Tu te rends compte des centaines de milliers d'iMac vendus dans le monde chaque annee ? Bien peu de clients se plaignent de leurs problemes, parce que le propre d'un ordi (et d'un Mac...) c'est de marcher sans probleme. Et ils n'en ont pas.

Bien sur, de temps en temps il y a des soucis, et c'est pour ca que les forums existent, pour que les utilisateurs se rendent compte de ce qui est normal et ce qui ne l'est pas. Mais peu de gens ouvrent un fil pour dire que tout va bien et fonctionne comme il le devrait 

4 Macs en 5 ans, pas un seul probleme, si ce n'est avec un DD que j'avais achete separement. Alors on verra si mon 5eme Mac, qui devrait arriver lundi, perpetue la tradition


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Août 2010)

ce sera quoi ton nouveau mac ? 
enfin, si le seagate est fait pour faire du bruit ... ça doit etre normal ... :mouais:


----------



## bambougroove (11 Août 2010)

Carole40 a dit:


> Oui, même problème que toi sur mon Imac 27 pouces, nouvelle gérération, acheté la semaine dernière. Même bruit de fond du DD, SANS ARRET et gargouillis divers et non variés. DD marque Seagate 1TO.
> Ayant lu ton post, je suis allée hier chez Apple pour un échange.
> Le vendeur a mis en marche mon ordi et a de suite reconnu que ce n'était pas normal. Echange standard. Contre un autre Seagate, il n'avait que celà.
> 
> Malheureusement, problème similaire sur le deuxième: même bruit du DD.


Vii c'est un problème connu concernant la précédente gamme d'iMac, pour certains un DD bruyant et qui gratte continuellement ce qui n'est pas normal chez Apple dont les ordinateurs sont réputés silencieux.

Il est abusif d'en conclure que tous les DD Seagate sont bruyants, des témoignages sur le forum démontrent un problème concernant ce modèle de 1 To mais d'autres ne constatent aucun bruit gênant, de plus d'autres marques présentent le même souci.

Cela dit sur 5 iMac 27" i7 late 2009 reçus entre décembre et avril, les 4 premiers étaient des Seagate 1 To bruyants et le dernier un Western Digital est parfaitement silencieux et actif à bon escient, je ne l'entends que lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Cela dit sur 5 iMac 27" i7 late 2009 reçus entre décembre et avril, les 4 premiers étaient des Seagate 1 To bruyants et le dernier un Western Digital est parfaitement silencieux et actif à bon escient, je ne l'entends que lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.



cinq!!! cela veut dire que tu en as renvoyé quatre! et que tu as eu cinq mois d'aller et venue d'ordi ! tu en avais un autre chez toi en marche , j'espere?
perso j'ai pris un imac 500go donc il ne semble pas y avoir de choix , ce sera un seagate ...:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h59 ----------

tiens .. histoire de bien déprimer tout le monde (déjà en 2008 et fin 2009!) ...:http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-et-disque-dur-217482.html


hitachi, seagate, western digital ... bla bla bla .. tout ça , ça peut gratter... 

alors apple et ses ordis réputés silencieux ... ma pomme, oui!

après , y a -t-il un réglage firmware qui peut régler le souci hardware des dd...? j'aimerais ...:hein:

déprimant!


----------



## djio101 (11 Août 2010)

Salut,
pour ma part, l'iMac est totalement silencieux. Comme quoi tous les 27" ne sont pas touchés. Le D est un seagate. En comparaison, je me sers d'un Western Digital pour Time Machine (modèle Elements en 1.5 To), et là, je peux vous assurer que j'ai pas besoin de regarder la pette icône TM dans la barre de menu, je l'ENTENDS bien quand il sauvegarde !! En même temps, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus gênant dans la vie d'un MacUser...que ce soit sur l'ordi en lui-même ou sur un support externe...oui, relativisons...


----------



## bambougroove (11 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> pour ma part, l'iMac est totalement silencieux. Comme quoi tous les 27" ne sont pas touchés.


Vii il ne faut pas faire une généralité de ces cas de DD bruyants (qui concernent selon les témoignages toutes les marques utilisées par Apple dans ses iMac), en tout cas on n'en connaît pas bien la cause : DD défectueux, défaut de montage en usine, problème hardware ou software ...



djio101 a dit:


> je me sers d'un Western Digital pour Time Machine (modèle  Elements en 1.5 To), et là, je peux vous assurer que j'ai pas besoin de  regarder la pette icône TM dans la barre de menu, je l'ENTENDS bien  quand il sauvegarde !!


A mon avis n'importe quel DD fera du bruit lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, mon DD interne Western Digital je ne l'entends qu'à cette occasion (en fait j'ai une partition pour les sauvegardes TM journalières, et de temps en temps je transfère sur un DD externe, ce n'est pas prudent mais je n'ai pas envie d'avoir un DD allumé ou à allumer pour cela).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------




joeldu18cher a dit:


> cinq!!! cela veut dire que tu en as renvoyé quatre! et que tu as eu cinq mois d'aller et venue d'ordi ! tu en avais un autre chez toi en marche , j'espere?


Vii heureusement : un MacBook Pro de début 2008 qui marche à merveille et un PC !!


----------



## pistache18 (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Même soucis pour moi, j'ai un imac 27" i5 2,8. Le disque dur est référencé sous cette référence : "ST31000528AS". De quelle marque s'agit il ? 

Il gratte non pas en permanence, mais par intervalles réguliers. Il faut un son sourd "gron - gron" puis deux secondes de silence puis "gron - gron" et ainsi de suite. C'est insupportable pour les nerfs !!!

Qu'en pensez vous ? Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------

Est il possible de demander à Apple de monter un DD d'une autre marque ?

Exemple, si j'ai un Seagate, (ST31000528AS ?) puis je demander à ce qu'ils me l'échangent en sav contre un western ?


----------



## bambougroove (12 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Même soucis pour moi, j'ai un imac 27" i5 2,8. Le disque dur est référencé sous cette référence : "ST31000528AS". De quelle marque s'agit il ?
> 
> Il gratte non pas en permanence, mais par intervalles réguliers. Il faut un son sourd "gron - gron" puis deux secondes de silence puis "gron - gron" et ainsi de suite. C'est insupportable pour les nerfs !!!


C'est un Seagate (ST).

Si 2 secondes de silence seulement, c'est un grattage et une suractivité permanents qui sont bien sûr insupportables et anormaux.



pistache18 a dit:


> Est il possible de demander à Apple de monter un DD d'une autre marque ?
> 
> Exemple, si j'ai un Seagate, (ST31000528AS ?) puis je demander à ce qu'ils me l'échangent en sav contre un western ?


Houlaaa, c'est pas gagné et un Western Digital ne garantit pas forcément le silence (*), mais bon tente ta chance 

(*) sur le lien indiqué plus haut concernant les DD bruyants, il a été indiqué par un membre que son DD était bruyant sous Mac OS X mais pas sous BootCamp avec Windows Vista, il ne s'agit donc pas forcément à la base d'un DD défectueux ...


----------



## fusion (12 Août 2010)

tu as un seagate!

et pour la petite histoire, j'ai eu plusieurs iMac 27 avec ce soucis, dont un avec un WD bruyant, et un seagate silencieux!!

je ne vois pas d'ou pourrait venir le problèmes...mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plutot software. la solution de refaire une clean install perso n'est pas bete..


----------



## bambougroove (12 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> je ne vois pas d'ou pourrait venir le problèmes...mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plutot software. la solution de refaire une clean install perso n'est pas bete..


Comme indiqué sur un autre post, Apple est très avare de détails sur ce problème, en tout cas j'ai systématiquement fait des clean install sur mes 5 iMac 27" i7 de la gamme précédente, et seul le 5ème n'avait pas un DD bruyant.

C'est peut-être une solution pour certains mais pas l'explication pour d'autres de ce souci :mouais:
Si certains DD sont peut-être défectueux, il peut aussi s'agir d'un problème de montage en usine de l'ordinateur, ou d'un problème software de gestion du DD par Mac OS X ...


----------



## pistache18 (12 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est un Seagate (ST).
> 
> Si 2 secondes de silence seulement, c'est un grattage et une suractivité permanents qui sont bien sûr insupportables et anormaux.
> 
> ...




Le soucis, c'est que je l'ai acheté chez Darty, et qu'ils ne l'ont pas en stock dans le magasin. Il n'est exposé et n'est pas susceptible d'être facilement vendu.

Si je fais un échange ils sont obligés d'en "commander" un sur leur plate forme, et si le problème perdure avec le nouveau,je ne me vois pas leur laisser plusieurs modèles sur le dos.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2010)

à pistache18 : quand as tu mis ton imac en marche ? cela fait combien de temps ?


----------



## pistache18 (12 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> à pistache18 : quand as tu mis ton imac en marche ? cela fait combien de temps ?



Depuis hier, et il a été allumé toute la nuit pour restaurer ma sauvegarde Time machine sur ma time capsule. Rien a voir avec l indexation spotline, puisqu il devient silencieux si je ne fais plus rien.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Le soucis, c'est que je l'ai acheté chez Darty, et qu'ils ne l'ont pas en stock dans le magasin. Il n'est exposé et n'est pas susceptible d'être facilement vendu.
> 
> Si je fais un échange ils sont obligés d'en "commander" un sur leur plate forme, et si le problème perdure avec le nouveau,je ne me vois pas leur laisser plusieurs modèles sur le dos.


Un Mac ça s'achète de préférence sur l'AppleStore en ligne ou dans les boutiques physiques ou APR.

Cela dit, même si tu l'as acheté chez Darty, la garantie constructeur d'un an reste valable ... ou fait jouer l'AppleCare si tu as eu la prudence de prendre le contrat.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2010)

bon! perso j'ai la bête depuis cet après-midi... je n'aurais pas lu macg, je me dirais "bah il tourne, il glougloute tranquillement ... un léger bruit de frigo qui tourne ...mais rien qui me sembla si terrible, pour tout dire,c'est le bruit de la touche "espace" quand je pianote sur le clavier qui m'agace le plus!!!!!!
je vous tiens au courant...
sinon.. que dire ... j'ai trop attendu l'ordi et j'ai trop à faire pour lui donner tous mes fichiers pour faire des échanges sans fin... zut!:hein::rose:


----------



## bambougroove (12 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> pour tout dire,c'est le bruit de la touche "espace" quand je pianote sur le clavier qui m'agace le plus!!!!!!


Si c'est le bruit le plus agaçant de ton iMac ... c'est que le DD doit être relativement silencieux ou alors que la touche Espace de ton clavier a un problème 
Perso, la touche Espace ne fait pas plus de bruit qu'une autre touche.


----------



## HmJ (12 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si c'est le bruit le plus agaçant de ton iMac ... c'est que le DD doit être relativement silencieux ou alors que la touche Espace de ton clavier a un problème
> Perso, la touche Espace ne fait pas plus de bruit qu'une autre touche.



Plus que 5 jours avant de recevoir mon 2 To


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si c'est le bruit le plus agaçant de ton iMac ... c'est que le DD doit être relativement silencieux ou alors que la touche Espace de ton clavier a un problème
> Perso, la touche Espace ne fait pas plus de bruit qu'une autre touche.



le dd me fait penser à celui de mon lecteur dvd qui a un disque dur , c'est un toshiba...
coté bruit c'est pareil pour le moment...
 sinon, je crois , à part sur mon ibook, n'avoir jamais aimé le bruit de la touche espace 
!!!! 
autre chose, j'utilise le magic  trackpad


----------



## HmJ (12 Août 2010)

Changer le Mac pour avoir le silence, je comprends. Maintenant, si en plus on doit faire attention aux claviers...


----------



## lafroygue (12 Août 2010)

Sur mon iMac 21.5 de février 2010, j'ai fait remplacer à l'Apple store le premier DD, un ST de 1 To qui grattait quasiment en permanence. Aujourd'hui c'est un Hitachi qui gratte également de la même manière.
Bien qu'étant encore sous garantie, j'hésite tout de même à le faire changer un troisième fois. D'abord ils mobilisent à chaque fois l'iMac entre 10 et 15 jours et je crains que le problème persiste d'un DD à l'autre, ensuite les allers et retours jusqu'à l'Apple store ne sont pas une partie de plaisir. Rien ne dit non plus que les DD grattent plus sur ces derniers iMac que sur ceux de la précédente génération, mais peut-être s'entendent-ils plus ?


----------



## benj227 (12 Août 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 27'' 1Tb 

Donc, concernant de disque-dur, je n'ai PAS un Seagate, mais un Western Digital.

Lorsque le silence est total, on l'entend un peu, mais un bruit très léger. Pas dérangeant.


----------



## HmJ (12 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 27'' 1Tb
> 
> Donc, concernant de disque-dur, je n'ai PAS un Seagate, mais un Western Digital.
> 
> Lorsque le silence est total, on l'entend un peu, mais un bruit très léger. Pas dérangeant.



Voila pour une fois un posteur heureux


----------



## benj227 (12 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Voila pour une fois un posteur heureux







Je crois que j'ai une machine parfaite... J'ai de la chance ..

Pas de pixels morts, des blancs BLANCS, pas de bruit DD, ou bruit écran, pas de poussière sous l'écran, assemblage parfait... Content


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2010)

ce que c'est pénible .. le bonheur:rateau:


----------



## pistache18 (12 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> tu as un seagate!
> 
> et pour la petite histoire, j'ai eu plusieurs iMac 27 avec ce soucis, dont un avec un WD bruyant, et un seagate silencieux!!
> 
> je ne vois pas d'ou pourrait venir le problèmes...mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plutot software. *La solution de refaire une clean install perso n'est pas bete*..



Ok, j'ai fait une  commencer par faire une "clean install perso". Ou plus exactement, j'ai réinstallé Mac OS avec les deux cd fournis.

Ensuite j'ai tous restauré à partir d'une sauvegarde Time machine sur Time Capsule.

Aucune amélioration en terme de grattage sur le disque ? Ai je manqué une étape ?


Et je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela pourrait améliorer les choses en matière de grattage du disque, sachant qu'il est neuf ?

PS : pour vous donner un exemple de grattage, le simple fait de taper sur mon clavier, alors même qu'aucun autre logiciel est ouvert, occasionne un grattage. C'est normal, çà ?


----------



## choumou (12 Août 2010)

Moi ça me fais vraiment penser à un genre de processus qui tourne en tache de fond, est ce que quelqu'un qui a le disque dur qui gratte a essayé de faire ce qu'a suggéré HmJ, c'est à dire regarder le moniteur d'activité ou installé istat menu pour voir un peu ce qui tourne.


----------



## pistache18 (13 Août 2010)

Ce qui peut être bruyant pour une personne peut paraître silencieux pour une autre. Dès lors, il est vraiment difficile de se fier à l'expérience des uns et des autres, c'est pourquoi je vous propose de faire un petit test pour mesurer le niveau de de bruits de votre iMac


Je m'explique si vous possédez, à la fois un iMac et un iPhone, il est possible de mesurer le niveau de bruits de votre iMac en téléchargant l'application  "SOUND Level"sur votre iPhone

Faites le. Cela nous permettra d'avoir un étalon de mesure du bruit de nos différents iMac.

Pour que la comparaison soit la plus fiable possible, je vous propose de suivre cette procédure.

1/ télécharger et ouvert l'appli "Sound level" sur votre iphone.
2/ Poser l'iPhone, au milieu de la fente supérieure d'aération du mac, en fait juste derrière la caméra intégrée, en prenant soin  de mettre les HP de l'iPhone juste au dessus de la fente en haut de l'iMac.

Dans ces conditions mes résultats de mesures sont les suivants : 

1/ 30 db, au repos, sans aucune activité du disque. Mesure les bruits de ventilateurs.
2/ Pointes à 50 dB, lorsque le disque dur gratte. 


La notion de silence étant très subjective, cela permettrait de mieux cerner ce qui est de l'ordre du silence ou du bruit discracieux.


Je serais curieux de savoir quelles sont VOS mesures si vous avez la possibilité de suivre cette démarche.


A vous de jouer ! Merci !


----------



## fusion (13 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Ok, j'ai fait une  commencer par faire une "clean install perso". Ou plus exactement, j'ai réinstallé Mac OS avec les deux cd fournis.
> 
> Ensuite j'ai tous restauré à partir d'une sauvegarde Time machine sur Time Capsule.
> 
> ...



c'est une idée comme une autre. mais c'est clair que ça fait comme si une appli tournait en tache de fond, je pense que c'est plutot logiciel, ou alors la gestion du DD par un programme ou autre...

cherchons on finira bien par trouver!

sinon pas mal ton idée du sound level!

Sinon j'ai été voir dans le moniteur d'activité, activité disque, et à chaque fois que mon DD gratte (alors que je ne fais rien)  cela correspond à des données écrites (ça va de 4ko à 1 Mo). qui sait comment on peut savoir à quoi ça correspond dans la liste des applis? ou y'a-t-il une applis qui le permette?


----------



## benj227 (13 Août 2010)

Bah le mien est à 30 au "repos", puis monte vers 31-32 lorsque le DD gratte... Et pourtant le l'ai bien collé à la fente.

J'ai un DD d'1Tb, Western Digital.

Mais purée, pour monter à 50 il doit en faire du bruit ! O_O


----------



## pistache18 (13 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> Bah le mien est à 30 au "repos", puis monte vers 31-32 lorsque le DD gratte... Et pourtant le l'ai bien collé à la fente.
> 
> J'ai un DD d'1Tb, Western Digital.
> 
> Mais purée, pour monter à 50 il doit en faire du bruit ! O_O



Merci pour ton aide. 
En terme de ventilation, je le trouve silencieux. d'ailleurs mon prédédent, selon la même démarche, affichait 40 dB au "repos". Mais comme le grattage du disque ne m'avait pas dérangé, je n'avais pas fait de mesure pendant un grattage.

Quand je parle de 50 dB pendant un grattage sur mon imac actuel, c'est en "pointe". Le niveau ne restant pas à 50 dB en permanence.

Es tu certain que ta mesure à 31 32 dB lors d'un grattage est "en pointe" ? En clair la flèche monte jusqu'à combien pour redescendre aussi vite ?

Merci pour ton aide.

*Si d'autres personnes peuvent faire le test, ce serait sympa. *


----------



## lafroygue (13 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> *Si d'autres personnes peuvent faire le test, ce serait sympa. *


Je n'ai pas d'iPhone.
Ci-joint un instantané de l'activité du disque au repos d'après Moniteur d'activité. Mais il est vrai qu'un certain nombre d'applications tournent en tâche de fond.


----------



## benj227 (13 Août 2010)

Il monte désormais à 33-34 maximum... J'atteins cela quand j'ouvre de nombreuses Appli d'un coup 

La courbe verte, "données lues" a fait des pointes vers le haut.


----------



## fusion (13 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'iPhone.
> Ci-joint un instantané de l'activité du disque au repos d'après Moniteur d'activité. Mais il est vrai qu'un certain nombre d'applications tournent en tâche de fond.



oui c'est ce que j'ai! alors que je ne fais rien, j'ai des données écrites à intervalles plus ou moins réguliers, ce qui engendre les grattements sur le disque! aucune idée de ce que ça peut être.

Mais plus que le bruit du disque c'est plutot son activité "anormal" qui est inquiétant. parce qu'un disque sollicité fait du bruit ça c'est normale, ce qui ne l'est pas est qu'il en fasse alors qu'il n'est à priori pas sollicité!


----------



## lafroygue (13 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> Mais plus que le bruit du disque c'est plutot son activité "anormal" qui est inquiétant. parce qu'un disque sollicité fait du bruit ça c'est normale, ce qui ne l'est pas est qu'il en fasse alors qu'il n'est à priori pas sollicité!


Je pense que c'est lié à ce que je disais plus haut : à tous ces petits programmes qui tournent en tâches de fond et qui sollicitent l'activité du DD.
Je pense aussi que sur cette nouvelle génération d'iMac les DD s'entendent davantage. Sur mon précédent, un iMac G5, le disque tournait également mais je ne l'entendait jamais. D'ailleurs, à part l'iMac 21,5, aucun des Mac référencés ci-dessous ne font du bruit.
Ce qui est curieux par contre, c'est qu'aujourd'hui certains entendent le DD et d'autres pas.


----------



## fusion (13 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Je pense que c'est lié à ce que je disais plus haut : à tous ces petits programmes qui tournent en tâches de fond et qui sollicitent l'activité du DD.
> Je pense aussi que sur cette nouvelle génération d'iMac les DD s'entendent davantage. Sur mon précédent, un iMac G5, le disque tournait également mais je ne l'entendait jamais. D'ailleurs, à part l'iMac 21,5, aucun des Mac référencés ci-dessous ne font du bruit.
> Ce qui est curieux par contre, c'est qu'aujourd'hui certains entendent le DD et d'autres pas.



tout à fait, et d'ailleurs sur un imac i5 que j'avais reçu en échange, on n'entendait pas le DD gratter pour un rien!! après à savoir si c'était vraiment le DD lui meme qui en était la cause (meme marque seagate 1to)...je ne sais pas!!


----------



## bambougroove (13 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Ce qui est curieux par contre, c'est qu'aujourd'hui certains entendent le DD et d'autres pas.


C'est bien pourquoi je considère un DD bruyant et suractif comme anormal.

Il m'a fallu échanger 4 fois un iMac 27" i7 1ère génération pour en obtenir un 5ème parfaitement fonctionnel et dont le DD est silencieux et normalement actif.


----------



## benj227 (13 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est bien pourquoi je considère un DD bruyant et suractif comme anormal.
> 
> Il m'a fallu échanger 4 fois un iMac 27" i7 1ère génération pour en obtenir un 5ème parfaitement fonctionnel et dont le DD est silencieux et normalement actif.




C'est quoi "Silencieux" pour toi ? AUCUN bruit audible ?


----------



## lafroygue (13 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il m'a fallu échanger 4 fois un iMac 27" i7 1ère génération pour en obtenir un 5ème parfaitement fonctionnel et dont le DD est silencieux et normalement actif.


Quel bruit fait ton DD quand tu répares les permissions par exemple ?
En ce qui me concerne, c'est là qu'il gratte le plus, jusqu'à la fin des réparations.

Cela dit, je ne souhaite pas ramener 5 fois mon ordi à l'Apple store. 2 fois déjà, ce fut suffisamment la galère.

J'ajouterai que le temps de consulter les derniers posts sur le sujet et d'écrire le mien, mon DD n'a fait aucun bruit


----------



## bambougroove (13 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> C'est quoi "Silencieux" pour toi ? AUCUN bruit audible ?


"AUCUN bruit audible" : non dans un environnement totalement calme (la nuit par exemple), mais en tout cas assez discret pour être qualifié de silencieux 

En revanche je l'entend lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, et uniquement dans cette circonstance le bruit est identique aux 4 DD bruyants que j'ai eu avant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------




lafroygue a dit:


> Quel bruit fait ton DD quand tu répares les permissions par exemple ?
> En ce qui me concerne, c'est là qu'il gratte le plus, jusqu'à la fin des réparations.


Je n'ai pas encore effectué de réparation des permissions 
Comme indiqué plus haut, il n'est bruyant que lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.


----------



## lafroygue (13 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore effectué de réparation des permissions


Je serais curieux de savoir si ton DD grattera également, ou si tu l'entendras, quand tu le feras.



bambougroove a dit:


> Comme indiqué plus haut, il n'est bruyant que lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.


Je n'utilise pas Time Machine, mais SuperDuper pour cloner mon DD qui ne fait aucun bruit quand je me livre à cette opération.

Il gratte aussi quand je démarre, quand j'ouvre une application, quand j'enregistre sous word, quand je répare les permissions puis il se calme jusqu'à ne plus se faire entendre au bout d'un certain temps, comme s'est le cas actuellement. C'est pourquoi je ne pense pas le ramener une troisième fois.


----------



## fusion (13 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Je serais curieux de savoir si ton DD grattera également, ou si tu l'entendras, quand tu le feras.
> 
> 
> Je n'utilise pas Time Machine, mais SuperDuper pour cloner mon DD qui ne fait aucun bruit quand je me livre à cette opération.
> ...



le soucis c'est surtout qu'il gratte quand on ne fait RIEN!! c'est plutôt ça qui est embêtant! après qu'il fasse du bruit quand on le sollicite c'est logique!! on s'égare!


----------



## lafroygue (13 Août 2010)

Il peut aussi faire du bruit quand je ne fais rien. Là je pense qu'il s'agit sans doute des applications qui tournent en tâches de fond qui sollicitent le DD. Il arrive aussi qu'il fasse parfois du bruit quand il est en veille (pas en suspension d'activité).


----------



## fusion (13 Août 2010)

c'est justement la le soucis. ayant eu un imac parfaitement silencieux lors de ces phases de non-activités, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche! ces petits grattements ne sont pas normaux.


----------



## benj227 (13 Août 2010)

Quand vous parlez de "parfaitement silencieux", rassurez moi, vous entendez quand même un LEGER bruit de ventilation ? Ou bien ?

Je considère le mieux comme silencieux, mais j'entends quand même légèrement qu'il fonctionne...

D'ailleurs j'entends le disque-dur quand il est utilisé, mais un bruit vraiment très doux.


----------



## lafroygue (13 Août 2010)

Le MacBook pro de juillet 2010 avec lequel je réponds actuellement ne fait strictement aucun bruit. Pas même un souffle. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de mon dernier iMac dont le DD gratte trop souvent à mon goût, ni du G5 qui laisse entendre depuis le début un léger bruit de ventilateur (mais pas du tout de DD). Seul le vieil iBook G4 fait aujourd'hui, de temps à autres, des bruits bizarres provenant du DD, mais vu son grand âge on peut le lui pardonner.
Cette dernière génération d'iMac, depuis la sortie des premiers 21,5 et 27 semblent faire du bruit (ou laisser entendre du bruit).
Auparavant, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce type e problème.
Jamais.


----------



## fusion (13 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> Quand vous parlez de "parfaitement silencieux", rassurez moi, vous entendez quand même un LEGER bruit de ventilation ? Ou bien ?
> 
> Je considère le mieux comme silencieux, mais j'entends quand même légèrement qu'il fonctionne...
> 
> D'ailleurs j'entends le disque-dur quand il est utilisé, mais un bruit vraiment très doux.



très très léger bruit de ventilo...faut vraiment etre difficile pour trouver que ça fait du bruit!!

pour le DD ça gratte comme un DD. on l'entend quand on est en face de l'ordi mais à 3-4m non


----------



## pistache18 (13 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est bien pourquoi je considère un DD bruyant et suractif comme anormal.
> 
> Il m'a fallu échanger 4 fois un iMac 27" i7 1ère génération pour en obtenir un 5ème parfaitement fonctionnel et dont le DD est silencieux et normalement actif.



Bambougroove, j'ai suivi ta galère au sujet de tes précédents iMac. Tu es exigeante, tu ne laisses rien passer et tu as mille fois raison. Je pense donc que si tu dis que ton iMac est silencieux, il doit l'être, j'en doute pas une seconde.

Ceci étant, as tu un iPhone ? Si oui, peux tu télécharger l'appli "Sound Level" et suivre la procédure que j'ai expliqué plus avant, pour mesurer le niveau de bruit de TA machine. Cela me permettrai de savoir ce qu'est une machine silencieuse ! ;-)

Pour ma part cela donne : 30 dB au repos, avec des pointes  à 50 dB lors d'un grattage.

Au repos, rien à dire, ça me convient. C'est le grattage du disque qui m'agace.

*Si parmi vous, d'autres ont un iPhone, il serait sympa de faire aussi le test de mesure de dB de leur iMac, pour rendre plus objective, la notion de silence ou de bruit de fonctionnement de leur machine.

Merci encore !

*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

Cette notion de bruit et de silence est d'autant plus difficile à appréhender que tous le monde n'a pas la même sensibilité auditive, et tous le monde ne travaille pas non plus sur leur iMac dans les mêmes environnements.

J'ai la chance de vivre à la champagne dans un environnement hyper calme. Mon Imac est installé dans une pièce traitée acoustiquement, car je suis par ailleurs passionné de Haute Fidélité. 

Dans ces conditions de calme exceptionnelles, il est impossible qu'un appareil soit parfaitement silencieux comme je le lis parfois. Les personnes qui annoncent cela, soient elles sont peu sensible au bruit, soit elles utilisent leur iMac dans un environnement plus bruyant qui couvre le bruit initial de l'iMac.

C'est pourquoi un test de mesure objectif s'impose ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------




fusion a dit:


> le soucis c'est surtout qu'il gratte quand on ne fait RIEN!! c'est plutôt ça qui est embêtant! *après qu'il fasse du bruit quand on le sollicite c'est logique!!* on s'égare!



Oui c'est logique, mais quand Benj277 mesure le sien avec l'appli iPhone "Sound Level" à 32 dB lors d'un grattage, le mien affiche 50 dB en pointe !!! 

Et toi ? ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------




lafroygue a dit:


> Quel bruit fait ton DD quand tu répares les permissions par exemple ?



Question : Réparer les permissions est il utile sur un iMac neuf, ayant profité d'une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine de 300 go. Comme c'est mon  3 eme iMac et qu'à chaque fois j'utilise une sauvegarde TimeMachine de la précédente  machine, je pense que c'est nécéssaire, ou me trompe je ?


----------



## bambougroove (13 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Le MacBook pro de juillet 2010 avec lequel je réponds actuellement ne fait strictement aucun bruit. Pas même un souffle. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de mon dernier iMac dont le DD gratte trop souvent à mon goût ...
> 
> Cette dernière génération d'iMac, depuis la sortie des premiers 21,5 et  27 semblent faire du bruit (ou laisser entendre du bruit).
> Auparavant, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce type e problème.
> Jamais.


Mon MackBook Pro (début 2008) est silencieux et l'iMac 27" i7 (fin 2009) quasiment autant, un poil plus bruyant mais c'est tout.

Sur le forum il y a des cas de DD bruyants (mais pas forcément suractifs) antérieurs à la gamme d'iMac de fin 2009.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------




benj227 a dit:


> Quand vous parlez de "parfaitement silencieux", rassurez moi, vous entendez quand même un LEGER bruit de ventilation ? Ou bien ?
> 
> Je considère le mieux comme silencieux, mais j'entends quand même légèrement qu'il fonctionne...
> 
> D'ailleurs j'entends le disque-dur quand il est utilisé, mais un bruit vraiment très doux.


J'ai parlé de "silencieux" pas de "parfaitement silencieux", et ça concerne aussi le bruit des ventilateurs que je n'entends quasiment pas, on peut en effet qualifier ce bruit de très léger mais comme il est régulier il n'est pas gênant du tout.


----------



## pistache18 (13 Août 2010)

bambou', tu es fait le test ? ;-)


----------



## bambougroove (13 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> ... as tu un iPhone ?


Non.

Ton astuce est intéressante et permettra de mesurer précisément le niveau de bruit, car comme tu l'indiques _"tout le monde n'a pas la même sensibilité auditive"_.
J'ai presque 50 ans et il est évident qu'une personne de 20 ans à une meilleure audition 
Cela dit j'entendais parfaitement le bruit très désagréable des 4 premiers DD et leur suractivité anormale, c'est-à-dire gratter/glouglouter très fréquemment voire frénétiquement sans raison apparente.
Pour le 1er j'avais désactivé Spotlight (très présent dans le moniteur d'activité) mais ça n'avait pas eu d'effet vraiment significatif.
J'utilise souvent mon iMac en milieu très calme et notamment la nuit, un DD silencieux même avec mes vieilles oreilles s'imposait !!



pistache18 a dit:


> Question : Réparer les permissions est il utile sur un iMac neuf, ayant  profité d'une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine de 300  go. Comme c'est mon  3 eme iMac et qu'à chaque fois j'utilise une  sauvegarde TimeMachine de la précédente &#8230; machine, je pense que c'est  nécéssaire, ou me trompe je ?


Fais une recherche sur le forum il doit y avoir des discussions à ce sujet, en tout cas les avis sont partagés entre utiliser régulièrement cette fonctionnalité ou pas.
Un membre du forum dont je ne me rappelle pas le nom a une signature qui indique que dans 99 % (ou 99,9 % je ne sais plus) ce n'est pas utile avec un lien à ce sujet.


----------



## fusion (14 Août 2010)

mon problème ne réside pas dans le fait que mon DD est bruyant mais qu'il est anormalement actif!! il est assez discret, il suffit de mettre un peu de musique à bas volume pour couvrir son grattement,mais je suis aussi assez souvent sur mon imac en milieu très calme, et je l'entends qd il gratte sans raison.

ce n'est pas un grattement fort, mais il s'entend et comme il survient à répétition c'est agaçant! en dehors de ça mon iMac est une cathédrale de silence, et je suis quasi-certain que bcp ne serait pas dérangé par ce soucis...moi si!

pistache as-tu fait une verif de ton DD? c'est qu'entre 32 et 50db la dif est conséquente! j'essaierais de mesurer chez moi.


----------



## benj227 (14 Août 2010)

Moi aussi il gratte souvent... Mais ça ne me dérange pas.. puisque le son est très doux et silencieux. Le montre bruit ambiant, m'empêche de l'entendre.

Sinon pour la ventilo, je l'entends à 2-3 mètres, ensuite plus. (pièce silencieuse.)


----------



## gabou009 (14 Août 2010)

Bon, je m'incruste un peu mais bon! J'ai un iMac 21.5 C2D, donc première génération des 21.5 et 27. J'ai un Seagate 500Go et parfois, moi aussi j'entend le DD qui travail. Je l'entend gratter mais ce n'est rien d'énervant ni même de perceptible lorsqu'il y a du monde à la maison. Pour ce qui est des ventilateurs, je ne les ai jamais, je dis bien jamais entendu. Ah oui une fois, lors d'un Apple Hardware Test. Il se sont mit à tourner à fond et puis 2 secondes plus tard, silence total. Tellement silencieux que parfois, je me demande si l'ordi est allumé ou non! J'ai aussi un DDE LaCie qui se fait TRÈS bien entendre lorsqu'il démarre et fait une sauvegarde TM. C'est un Hitachi je crois.


----------



## HmJ (14 Août 2010)

Bon, on ne va quand meme pas passer en revue tous les bruits audio generes par les disques durs... C'est normal qu'un disque dur en fasse, c'est un composant mecanique avec des plateaux qui tournent a 7200 tours par minute et les tetes de lecture sont encore plus rapides pour se positionner au bon endroit et extraire les donnees.

Ce topic parle des bruits anormaux, a la base un disque dur qui fait "tac tac" alors que l'ordinateur ne fait rien (y compris pas d'indexation Spotlight ou telechargement ou que sais-je), c'est etonnant. S'il fait du bruit quand il travaille, c'est normal, chaque modele a ce bruit present, plus ou moins amplifie selon les resonnances dues a l'assemblage/solidarisation de l'ordinateur, et s'il fait en parmanence un leger souffle c'est normal aussi. Sinon il faudra choisir un SSD. Donc ce topic est la pour les bruits presents alors que l'ordi est cense etre au repos


----------



## jaguymac (14 Août 2010)

J'ai le i7 ancienne génération avec un disque dur de 2To Hitachi. Sans aucune action le disque ne gratte pas mais on l'entend bien tourner. Par contre quand il gratte on l'entend vraiment très bien. Il chauffe aussi pas mal , il monte a 57°-58° facilement.


----------



## lafroygue (14 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Question : Réparer les permissions est il utile sur un iMac neuf, ayant profité d'une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine de 300 go. Comme c'est mon  3 eme iMac et qu'à chaque fois j'utilise une sauvegarde TimeMachine de la précédente  machine, je pense que c'est nécéssaire, ou me trompe je ?


A ma connaissance, réparer les permissions n'a aucune incidence néfaste sur le DD. Quand je lance Onyx ou SuperDuper, ça se fait automatiquement. Le DD est particulièrement actif à ce moment là et on l'entend nettement durant toute la procédure de réparation.


----------



## fusion (14 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Bon, on ne va quand meme pas passer en revue tous les bruits audio generes par les disques durs... C'est normal qu'un disque dur en fasse, c'est un composant mecanique avec des plateaux qui tournent a 7200 tours par minute et les tetes de lecture sont encore plus rapides pour se positionner au bon endroit et extraire les donnees.
> 
> Ce topic parle des bruits anormaux, a la base un disque dur qui fait "tac tac" alors que l'ordinateur ne fait rien (y compris pas d'indexation Spotlight ou telechargement ou que sais-je), c'est etonnant. S'il fait du bruit quand il travaille, c'est normal, chaque modele a ce bruit present, plus ou moins amplifie selon les resonnances dues a l'assemblage/solidarisation de l'ordinateur, et s'il fait en parmanence un leger souffle c'est normal aussi. Sinon il faudra choisir un SSD. Donc ce topic est la pour les bruits presents alors que l'ordi est cense etre au repos





toujours personne pour savoir ce qui engendre ces écritures anonymes sur le DD?


----------



## lafroygue (14 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> toujours personne pour savoir ce qui engendre ces écritures anonymes sur le DD?


A mon avis, il s'agit des applications qui tournent en tâches de fond et le kernel (noyau unix de mac os 10 si je ne me trompe pas. Le DD est sollicité en permanence par le système.


----------



## HmJ (14 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> A mon avis, il s'agit des applications qui tournent en tâches de fond et le kernel (noyau unix de mac os 10 si je ne me trompe pas. Le DD est sollicité en permanence par le système.



As-tu regarde ton moniteur d'activite ? As-tu trace les applications ouvertes qui pourraient generer des ecritures ? As-tu ouvert ta console pour afficher tous les messages et les scruter minutieusement ? Si probleme il y a, il faudra etre rigoureux pour l'identifier.


----------



## bambougroove (14 Août 2010)

gabou009 a dit:


> J'ai aussi un DDE LaCie qui se fait TRÈS bien entendre lorsqu'il démarre et fait une sauvegarde TM.


Je pense que ce n'est pas ton DDE LaCie qui est en cause mais Time Machine, comme indiqué plus haut mon DDI n'est bruyant que lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine


----------



## HmJ (14 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je pense que ce n'est pas ton DDE LaCie qui est en cause mais Time Machine, comme indiqué plus haut mon DDI n'est bruyant que lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine



Tout a fait, sachant de plus que LaCie ne fabrique pas de DD mais s'approvisionne entre autres chez WD et Seagate


----------



## bambougroove (14 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> A mon avis, il s'agit des applications qui tournent en tâches de fond et le kernel (noyau unix de mac os 10 si je ne me trompe pas. Le DD est sollicité en permanence par le système.


Vii, mais pourquoi certains DD sont silencieux/normalement actifs et d'autres pas ?

Il y a eu de nombreuses discussions à ce sujet sur le forum, personne n'a trouvé la cause réelle, il peut s'agir d'un DD défectueux, mais aussi d'un mauvais montage du DD et de l'ordinateur en usine.

De plus par précaution, toujours effectuer une "clean install" (formatage du DD+ installation de l'OS) lors de la réception d'un ordinateur Mac ou PC, neuf ou d'occasion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




jaguymac a dit:


> J'ai le i7 ancienne génération avec un disque dur de 2To Hitachi. Sans aucune action le disque ne gratte pas mais on l'entend bien tourner. Par contre quand il gratte on l'entend vraiment très bien. Il chauffe aussi pas mal , il monte a 57°-58° facilement.


La température de mon DD Western Digital 1 To est de 45° pour une utilisation basique (environ 33° à l'allumage), les 4 Seagate 1 To bruyants/suractifs que j'ai eu avaient une température de 52° quasiment dès l'allumage.


----------



## benj227 (14 Août 2010)

Ah ! Donc le bruit que j'entends sur mon iMac, provient du milieu. C'est je pense le DD qui "tourne", et donc pas un grattement. Est-ce normal d'entendre le DD "tourner" constamment ?

Précision : J'ai un Western Digital 1To


----------



## lafroygue (14 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> Ah ! Donc le bruit que j'entends sur mon iMac, provient du milieu. C'est je pense le DD qui "tourne", et donc pas un grattement. Est-ce normal d'entendre le DD "tourner" constamment ?


Le noyau sollicite le DD en permanence. Il n'y a qu'à jeter un il dans moniteur d'activité (_choisir toutes les opérations_) pour s'en rendre compte.


----------



## benj227 (14 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Le noyau sollicite le DD en permanence. Il n'y a qu'à jeter un il dans moniteur d'activité (_choisir toutes les opérations_) pour s'en rendre compte.



Oui, donc il est normal d'entendre le DD effectuer des rotations ? Car c'est le seul bruit que j'entends.


----------



## jaguymac (14 Août 2010)

Le disque ce trouve en haut au milieu :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lafroygue (14 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Le disque ce trouve en haut au milieu


Parfaitement exact.


----------



## jaguymac (14 Août 2010)

Vos disques durs montent à combien en température ?


----------



## gabou009 (14 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Tout a fait, sachant de plus que LaCie ne fabrique pas de DD mais s'approvisionne entre autres chez WD et Seagate



Depuis un peu, LaCie s'approvisionne chez Hitachi. Mauvais choix, Ces disques durs sont très bruyant... 



jaguymac a dit:


> Vos disques durs montent à combien en température ?



En moyenne il est à 43-45°


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> Oui, donc il est normal d'entendre le DD effectuer des rotations ? Car c'est le seul bruit que j'entends.



Mais oui, bien sur c'est normal  Cf mon post plus haut : un disque dur tourne en permanence, sauf si mis en veille souvent apres 10 minutes d'inactivite. 7200 tours par minute. Donc forcement un leger ronronnement. Le grattage lui est du aux tetes qui se deplacent uniquement s'il y a lecture/ecriture sur le DD.


----------



## bambougroove (15 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Mais oui, bien sur c'est normal  Cf mon post plus haut : un disque dur tourne en permanence, sauf si mis en veille souvent apres 10 minutes d'inactivite. 7200 tours par minute. Donc forcement un leger ronronnement. Le grattage lui est du aux tetes qui se deplacent uniquement s'il y a lecture/ecriture sur le DD.


Je ne perçoit pas ce bruit (mes oreilles cinquantenaires ??), ou alors je le perçoit mélangé à celui du ventilateur : en tout cas comme indiqué plus haut c'est très léger et à peine perceptible dans mon cas car de plus très régulier.
En revanche, le grattement du DD est plus présent d'un point de vue sonore mais tout de même silencieux, et surtout à bon escient.

C'est le thème de la discussion : pourquoi des DD bruyants et qui grattent quasi en permanence ... alors qu'il y en a des silencieux et normalement actifs, cela toutes marques de DD confondues ?


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je ne perçoit pas ce bruit (mes oreilles cinquantenaires ??), ou alors je le perçoit mélangé à celui du ventilateur : en tout cas comme indiqué plus haut c'est très léger et à peine perceptible dans mon cas car de plus très régulier.
> En revanche, le grattement du DD est plus présent d'un point de vue sonore mais tout de même silencieux, et surtout à bon escient.
> 
> C'est le thème de la discussion : pourquoi des DD bruyants et qui grattent quasi en permanence ... alors qu'il y en a des silencieux et normalement actifs, cela toutes marques de DD confondues ?



Le propos est deja de separer les bruits normaux des bruits anormaux. Ensuite, comme explique plus haut, le claquement est du au positionnement des tetes de lecture. Vous pouvez tous regarder la fiche produit de votre DD sur le site constructeur. Par exemple pour un Seagate 7200.12 de 1 To, le ST31000528AS, Google m'envoie sur la fiche de la famille 7200.12 et je lis que le bruit est de 27 dB lorsque le DD ne fait rien, et 30 dB lorsqu'il fait une recherche, c'est a dire quand les tetes bougent (elles ne touchent JAMAIS la surface du disque, elles planent juste a quelques microns de la surface mais font beaucoup de mouvements aller/retour).

Cela signifie simplement qu'entre le moment ou le DD tourne mais ne fait rien de special et ou il fait quelque chose, a 3 metres de distance l'observateur entendra deux fois plus de bruit. C'est pareil pour quasi tous les DD. C'est mesurable et ca peut aider chacun a evaluer ce qui est normal et ne l'est pas.

Maintenant, chacun est plus ou moins sensible au bruit, notamment parce qu'on est rarement dans des environnements totalement silencieux (bruits dehors, voisinage, musique) mais aussi parce que l'ordi genere son propre bruit (ventilateur de CPU ou de carte graphique, parfois ventilo de disques externes). Et pour compliquer la donne, meme le plus normal des DD peut se mettre a generer un fort bruit s'il atteint une frequence de resonnance, c'est a dire que son comportement mecanique est amplifie par de ce qui tourne autour de lui. Si le DD est mal attache, ou si le boitier de l'ordi (l'iMac est en alu...) lui offre une cage de resonnance, on peut depasser les 30 decibels, meme si le disque est parfaitement normal.

Je suppose que c'est ce phenomene qui gene bcp de personnes ici, mais le probleme c'est que chacun se met a contribuer sur ce fil de facon desordonnee, et on n'arrive plus a savoir ce qui est vraiment du a un mauvais disque, ou a un disque normal mais dont l'architecture interne de l'iMac amplifie le bruit, ou encore un bruit tout a fait normal et intrinseque a la technologie des DD


----------



## bambougroove (15 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Le propos est deja de separer les bruits normaux des bruits anormaux.


Ce n'est pas l'unique propos (par ailleurs souvent subjectif) il y a surtout le grattage *"à mort"*  dont se plaint l'auteur de la discussion (voir le titre) 
La suractivité du DD constatée par certains n'est pas normale et dérangeante.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h41 ----------




HmJ a dit:


> Et pour compliquer la donne, meme le plus normal des DD peut se mettre a generer un fort bruit s'il atteint une frequence de resonnance, c'est a dire que son comportement mecanique est amplifie par de ce qui tourne autour de lui. Si le DD est mal attache, ou si le boitier de l'ordi (l'iMac est en alu...) lui offre une cage de resonnance, on peut depasser les 30 decibels, meme si le disque est parfaitement normal.
> 
> Je suppose que c'est ce phenomene qui gene bcp de personnes ici, mais le probleme c'est que chacun se met a contribuer sur ce fil de facon desordonnee, et on n'arrive plus a savoir ce qui est vraiment du a un mauvais disque, ou a un disque normal mais dont l'architecture interne de l'iMac amplifie le bruit, ou encore un bruit tout a fait normal et intrinseque a la technologie des DD


C'est en effet le thème principal : le grattage *"à mort"*  dont se plaint l'auteur de la discussion (voir le titre) 
La suractivité du DD constatée par certains n'est pas normale et dérangeante, et dans un domaine plus subjectif le niveau sonore du grattage
La discussion ouverte  par pistache est intéressante car elle permet de mieux se rendre compte du réel niveau sonore : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/mesurez-le-niveau-de-bruit-de-votre-imac-cest-possible-403391.html


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

Justement, seul le grattage est en cause, et seul celui present alors que l'ordi est inactif. Inutile donc de passer revue tous les bruits de souffle


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

Ca y est, je viens de recevoir mon iMac i5, option 2 To. Cf mon fil en signature  Premiere impression : silence total. Mon DD est un Hitachi HDS722020ALA330, 2 To et 32 Mo de cache. Il y a mieux mais c'est deja excellent  Mais surtout quel silence... Je n'entends que mon Mac Mini (!) qui tourne a cote et dont les ventilos fonctionnent depuis ce matin (il fait chaud au Japon...). Tout va bien donc. Je fais tous mes benchmarks aujourd'hui, puis on pourra commencer a bosser serieusement demain lundi


----------



## benj227 (15 Août 2010)

Intéressant... Donc tu es dans une pièce silencieuse et tu n'entends pas un son ? Même pas le DD "tourner" ?


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

benj227 a dit:


> Intéressant... Donc tu es dans une pièce silencieuse et tu n'entends pas un son ? Même pas le DD "tourner" ?



Non, j'entends bien le DD tourner, mais rien d'anormal, on est en-deca des 27 dB dont je parle plus haut. Et il ne gratte pas a mort non plus, y compris lors d'utilisation : son bruit reste modere. Pour info, il doit faire autant de bruit que mes trois disques externes sans boitier WD EADS et EARS (les Green qui tournent a 5400 tpm que je connecte a un rack Newertech Voyager Q). Je suis donc tres impressionne


----------



## lafroygue (15 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> ... Pour info, il doit faire autant de bruit que mes trois disques externes sans boitier WD EADS et EARS...


Si tes DDE sont aussi silencieux que les miens, les petits my passeport de WD qui ne font strictement aucun bruit (on les entend à peine tourner et jamais gratter, pas même un gargouillis), alors celui de ton nouvel iMac est exceptionnellement silencieux.


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Si tes DDE sont aussi silencieux que les miens, les petits my passeport de WD qui ne font strictement aucun bruit (on les entend à peine tourner et jamais gratter, pas même un gargouillis), alors celui de ton nouvel iMac est exceptionnellement silencieux.



Mes disques externes dont des WD Green de 3.5", n'est-ce pas ? Oui, ils sont tres silencieux, je suis bien content d'avoir pris cette option 2 To  Maintenant, les choses peuvent changer, surtout qu'a partir de demain je vais me servir serieusement de la machine et de son DD si tout va bien. On verra alors si j'ai reve ou pas :love:


----------



## lafroygue (15 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> ... Maintenant, les choses peuvent changer, surtout qu'a partir de demain je vais me servir serieusement de la machine et de son DD si tout va bien. On verra alors si j'ai reve ou pas... :love:


Tu nous diras ce qu'il en est d'ici quelques temps. Au début, le mien ne se faisait pas entendre.


----------



## bambougroove (15 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Premiere impression : silence total.




Procède à une clean install and enjoy


----------



## fusion (15 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Mes disques externes dont des WD Green de 3.5", n'est-ce pas ? Oui, ils sont tres silencieux, je suis bien content d'avoir pris cette option 2 To  Maintenant, les choses peuvent changer, surtout qu'a partir de demain je vais me servir serieusement de la machine et de son DD si tout va bien. On verra alors si j'ai reve ou pas :love:



profite bien!! c'est une sacré belle machine!! 

sinon j'ai fait une clean install et tout le tintouin, mais tjrs ces petits grattages. j'ai été voir dans les pref syst.>eco d'energie>suspensdre dès que possible l'activité du DD...mais ça ne change rien , y'a tjrs des écritures "anonymes". d'ailleurs ça m'arrive assez souvent qd je surfe sur le net


----------



## HmJ (15 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> profite bien!! c'est une sacré belle machine!!
> 
> sinon j'ai fait une clean install et tout le tintouin, mais tjrs ces petits grattages. j'ai été voir dans les pref syst.>eco d'energie>suspensdre dès que possible l'activité du DD...mais ça ne change rien , y'a tjrs des écritures "anonymes". d'ailleurs ça m'arrive assez souvent qd je surfe sur le net



Console -> affiche tous les messages et regarde-les tous pour voir ce qui se passe.


----------



## fusion (15 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Console -> affiche tous les messages et regarde-les tous pour voir ce qui se passe.



merci pour le tip! en revanche je comprends pas grand chose à ce qui est marqué!!


----------



## lubisk (16 Août 2010)

Mince, et moi qui attendais ce nouvel iMac pour changer mon vieux G5 trop bruyant (ventilateurs version réacteurs) !!! 

Tous les disques 1T sont concernés ??? Mettre 135 euros de plus pour avoir un 2T dont je n'ai pas besoin me gonfle un peu... 

Vaut-il mieux attendre quelques mois de plus que le problème soit résolu ou bien Apple change les DD 1T si ils sont bruyants ? Y a t-il des personnes qui ont un disque 1T non bruyant ?

Autre question, pour le SAV est-il préférable d'acheter en magasin ou bien sur le web. Les conditions de retour sont elles les mêmes ? (en magasin on doit le ramener nous même? ou UPS vient aussi le chercher) ?


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

lubisk a dit:


> Mince, et moi qui attendais ce nouvel iMac pour changer mon vieux G5 trop bruyant (ventilateurs version réacteurs) !!!
> 
> Tous les disques 1T sont concernés ??? Mettre 135 euros de plus pour avoir un 2T dont je n'ai pas besoin me gonfle un peu...
> 
> ...



Tout le monde ne se plaint pas non plus. Et puis, libre a toi de prendre un SSD a la place, la tu auras une machine qui durera surement encore plus longtemps que ton G5


----------



## lafroygue (16 Août 2010)

lubisk a dit:


> ...Tous les disques 1T sont concernés ??? Mettre 135 euros de plus pour avoir un 2T dont je n'ai pas besoin me gonfle un peu...


D'après les témoignages recueillis ici, tous les DD ne sont pas bruyants. Ils ne se font pas tous entendre de la même manière.



lubisk a dit:


> Vaut-il mieux attendre quelques mois de plus que le problème soit résolu ou bien Apple change les DD 1T si ils sont bruyants ? Y a t-il des personnes qui ont un disque 1T non bruyant ?


La capacité du DD ne change rien.



lubisk a dit:


> Autre question, pour le SAV est-il préférable d'acheter en magasin ou bien sur le web. Les conditions de retour sont elles les mêmes ? (en magasin on doit le ramener nous même? ou UPS vient aussi le chercher) ?


Il me semble préférable de l'acheter chez chez Apple. En ligne ou en magasin ne change rien pour les conditions de retour.


----------



## fusion (16 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> D'après les témoignages recueillis ici, tous les DD ne sont pas bruyants. Ils ne se font pas tous entendre de la même manière.
> 
> 
> La capacité du DD ne change rien.
> ...



la capacité du DD change bien qq chose. en effet les 2to ne semblent pas touchés par ce soucis, mais pas à cause d eleur taille mais parce qu'ils sont de marque diffèrentes. en tout cas c'est ce que laissent entendre bon nombre de personnes qui ne se plaignent pas de grattement intempestifs!!


----------



## lafroygue (16 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> la capacité du DD change bien qq chose. en effet les 2to ne semblent pas touchés par ce soucis, mais pas à cause d eleur taille mais parce qu'ils sont de marque diffèrentes. en tout cas c'est ce que laissent entendre bon nombre de personnes qui ne se plaignent pas de grattement intempestifs!!


J'ai eu sur mon iMac actuel 2 DD : un ST et un Hitachi. Le nouveau gratte de la même manière que le premier (mais pas à mort comme l'annonce le titre de ce topic). Il y a également des WD qui grattent aussi.
Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de marque. Il me semble que c'est plutôt lié à l'architecture intérieure du Mac. Ça n'explique pas pourquoi certains ne grattent pas ou se font moins entendre, ce qui reste subjectif, mais dans l'ensemble on constate plus de DD bruyants sur cette nouvelle génération d'iMac que sur la précédente.
Pour les 2 To, ils restent encore peu répandus pour tirer des conclusions.


----------



## lubisk (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Tout le monde ne se plaint pas non plus. Et puis, libre a toi de prendre un SSD a la place, la tu auras une machine qui durera surement encore plus longtemps que ton G5



Je voudrais bien un SSD, mais il n'est pas proposé sur les 21" malheureusement....


----------



## bambougroove (16 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> la capacité du DD change bien qq chose. en effet les 2to ne semblent pas touchés par ce soucis, mais pas à cause d eleur taille mais parce qu'ils sont de marque diffèrentes. en tout cas c'est ce que laissent entendre bon nombre de personnes qui ne se plaignent pas de grattement intempestifs!!


Il y a eu aussi des 2 To bruyants (et il y a des Hitachi en 1 To), cette option est moins courante que le 1 To ce qui explique peut-être en partie le nombre moins important de témoignages


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

Je n'entends reellement pas mon DD, il est couvert par le bruit du DD externe WD Green qui ne tourne pourtant qu'a 5400 tpm. C'est pour dire encore une fois qu'il n'y a aucun probleme de DD sur mon 27".


----------



## bambougroove (16 Août 2010)

lubisk a dit:


> pour le SAV est-il préférable d'acheter en magasin ou bien sur le web. Les conditions de retour sont elles les mêmes ? (en magasin on doit le ramener nous même? ou UPS vient aussi le chercher) ?


Que veux-tu dire exactement par SAV ?
Il y a 2 choses différentes : l'échange ou l'envoi en réparation, et c'est différent également si tu as pris le contrat AppleCare concernant les réparations.
Si achat dans un magasin on l'emporte et on le ramène en cas d'échange, contrairement à un achat en ligne (vérifier si le délai est le même qu'en ligne qui est de 14 jours calendaires).
Si réparation et pas de contrat AppleCare on l'amène dans un Centre de Réparation, si AppleCare possibilité de l'envoyer ou d'une intervention à domicile (selon ton lieu géographique).
Pour plus de précisions, voir leurs conditions de vente et de SAV.


----------



## pistache18 (16 Août 2010)

500 , le disque dur ssd de 256 Go, oups, ça fait mal !

Apple ne met pas en avant le silence de fonctionnement du SSD. Sans doute pour ne pas dévaloriser les disques durs ordinaires intégrés dans leurs machines ?

Je crois savoir qu'il sera possible d'ajouter un disque dur SSD plus tard lorsque les prix seront plus raisonnable, sur les iMac 2010, je me trompe ?


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> 500 , le disque dur ssd de 256 Go, oups, ça fait mal !
> 
> Apple ne met pas en avant le silence de fonctionnement du SSD. Sans doute pour ne pas dévaloriser les disques durs ordinaires intégrés dans leurs machines ?
> 
> Je crois savoir qu'il sera possible d'ajouter un disque dur SSD plus tard lorsque les prix seront plus raisonnable, sur les iMac 2010, je me trompe ?



OWC le propose, il faut leur envoyer l'Imac et il revient avec tout ce qu'on veut (RAM, DD, SSD, voire meme un troisieme SSD a la place du lecteur optique). Mais ca ne fonctionne que pour un envoi sur le territoire americain. Pour ma part j'ai besoin de bien plus de 256 Go sans vouloir des disques externes, et mon 2 To est assez veloce pour mon usage


----------



## lafroygue (16 Août 2010)

Les prix des SSD sont encore beaucoup trop élevés pour des capacités encore très faibles par rapport au bon gros DD qui gratte.


----------



## pistache18 (16 Août 2010)

Le SS est il totalement silencieux ? Pas de grattage, ça, ok, mais qu'en est il de la ventilation ? Nécessite il d'être refroidi comme un DD ordinaire ?


----------



## lafroygue (16 Août 2010)

Ils sont surtout très rapides.
Et très silencieux, c'est de la mémoire flash.


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Le SS est il totalement silencieux ? Pas de grattage, ça, ok, mais qu'en est il de la ventilation ? Nécessite il d'être refroidi comme un DD ordinaire ?



Ca chauffe, mais moins qu'un i5/i7


----------



## pistache18 (16 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Ils sont surtout très rapides.
> Et très silencieux, c'est de la mémoire flash.



Sont ils refroidis par ventilateur ?


----------



## lafroygue (16 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca chauffe, mais moins qu'un i5/i7


i5 et i7 sont des processeurs et SSD de la mémoire de stockage si je ne m'abuse.
A ma connaissance, l'un chauffe pas l'autre.


----------



## HmJ (16 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> i5 et i7 sont des processeurs et SSD de la mémoire de stockage si je ne m'abuse.
> A ma connaissance, l'un chauffe pas l'autre.



T'es un malin toi  Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce sont des transistors, tout comme les CPU/GPU, il y a pas de mecanique. Ils chauffent moins que des CPU heureusement, notamment que l'i5 qui fait tourner les ventilos au moment ou je t'ecris. Pas de ventilateur prevu pour les refroidir, donc aucun bruit. Mais tu as raison de souligner qu'ils participent comme tous les composants a la chauffe de l'ordinateur, mais dans une proportion negligeable par rapport a un DD qui tourne a 7200 tours par minute.


----------



## lafroygue (16 Août 2010)

Bien noté John.


----------



## fusion (16 Août 2010)

bon j'ai remarqué un petit truc intéressant: hier soir je trouvais que le DD grattait vraiment bcp (bcp d'écritures), et qu'il avait une activité assez importante alors que je n'étais que sur internet en consultation simple. j'étais sur safari derniere maj. du coup je suis passé sur camino pour comparer, et là le DD s'est bien calmé!! et c'est toujours le cas.

bon il gratte tjrs de temps mais bcp moins...peut-on vraisemblablement accuser safari??...

je pense que pour mon cas oui!


----------



## lafroygue (16 Août 2010)

Quel que soit le navigateur que j'utilise (firefox ou safari), mon DD gratte de la même façon.


----------



## fusion (16 Août 2010)

c'est sur ça n'arrete pas les grattements, mais y'avait qd meme une petite diffèrence. avec camino ça gratte aussi pas mal par moment.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Août 2010)

allez .. même turbin que l'auteur du fil ... après 4 jours d'utilisation... je hais l'imac! le dd vibre tout le temps ... en changer ? pour avoir le même!? ou alors tenter le retour et mettre 400euros de plus dans un 2To ? quelle m.... apple!
désolé mais le systeme est genial /// mais le matos est nul ... car le souci est connu depuis des mois ... et seagate  
  ne fait aucun firmware pour mac !!!!!!!) .qu'on cesse de me dire "oui mais pas pour tout le monde" bla bla !! le net afflue des bruits de l'imac donc ce ne sont pas deux ou trois dans la nature qui ne fonctionnent pas... ! bref, nul nul nul nul!


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> allez .. même turbin que l'auteur du fil ... après 4 jours d'utilisation... je hais l'imac! le dd vibre tout le temps ... en changer ? pour avoir le même!? ou alors tenter le retour et mettre 400euros de plus dans un 2To ? quelle m.... apple!
> désolé mais le systeme est genial /// mais le matos est nul ... car le souci est connu depuis des mois ... et seagate
> ne fait aucun firmware pour mac !!!!!!!) .qu'on cesse de me dire "oui mais pas pour tout le monde" bla bla !! le net afflue des bruits de l'imac donc ce ne sont pas deux ou trois dans la nature qui ne fonctionnent pas... ! bref, nul nul nul nul!



Quel modele d'iMac ? De quel bruit tu fais etat ? Grattement ou vibration ? Je n'entends pas celui de mon DD, mais avec l'ete et les 35 degres dehors, les ventilos de mon iMac se declenchent souvent. Donc ce n'est pas silencieux en permanence, mais mon Mac Pro etait encore plus bruyant.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Août 2010)

ça vibre ... cela fait penser que quelque chose est posé de travers dans un coin et cela ne donne qu'une envie : secouer l'engin mais ... non c'est dedans ... et c'est comme ça.


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ça vibre ... cela fait penser que quelque chose est posé de travers dans un coin et cela ne donne qu'une envie : secouer l'engin mais ... non c'est dedans ... et c'est comme ça.



Ok, probleme donc. Decidement tu n'as pas de chance. Appelle la Pomme, ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Août 2010)

je n'ai qu'un moment de bonheur ... c'est quand je l'éteins! maintenant, leur dire, je veux l'échanger contre un 2to pour avoir la paix , le temps de faire l'échange et le reste, avec remboursement etc, je suppose que ça prendre un mois ou trois mois .. bref, ! nul! merd....! En passant à 2to -sûr que ce sera pas un seagate? Ton hitachi est sage?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h59 ----------

En fait, ça fait comme une boule qui roulerait sans fin sur la roulette d'un casino ou comme la bobine d'un film qui tourne. Seul moyen de pas l'entendre :lancer une vidéo et monter le son. Dans le silence du soir: bravô!


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je n'ai qu'un moment de bonheur ... c'est quand je l'éteins! maintenant, leur dire, je veux l'échanger contre un 2to pour avoir la paix , le temps de faire l'échange et le reste, avec remboursement etc, je suppose que ça prendre un mois ou trois mois .. bref, ! nul! merd....! En passant à 2to -sûr que ce sera pas un seagate? Ton hitachi est sage?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h59 ----------
> 
> En fait, ça fait comme une boule qui roulerait sans fin sur la roulette d'un casino ou comme la bobine d'un film qui tourne. Seul moyen de pas l'entendre :lancer une vidéo et monter le son. Dans le silence du soir: bravô!



Ca ne vient clairement pas du DD, il y a un defaut d'assemblage. Mon DD est un Hitachi et il est vraiment silencieux - juste le leger ronronnement classique, et pas de grattage frenetique lorsqu'il ecrit des donnees.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Août 2010)

dois je demander l'échange avec un modèle même niveau ou avec un 2to?   le saut de 400 euros ne se fait que si cela vaut la peine


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> dois je demander l'échange avec un modèle même niveau ou avec un 2to?   le saut de 400 euros ne se fait que si cela vaut la peine



Je pense que oui. Mais note que le fil concerne les problemes specifiques de DD et de grattage, donc on s'en eloigne un peu  De toute facon renvoie ton iMac a Apple, et tu verras si tu retentes le coup ou pas. J'ai poste pas mal sur MacGe parce que mon experience iMac est excellente jusqu'a present, mais je ne garantis pas etre representatif


----------



## fusion (17 Août 2010)

en effet on s'éloigne du sujet, mais c'est clair que c'est un soucis de la machine et de conception. doit y avoir quelque chose qui cloche à l'intérieur. et là c'est échange, réparation ou remboursement. 

si tu as pris un imac sans aucune options, l'échange est rapide, en général 1 semaine.

sinon pour en revenir au soucis de grattements intempestifs, j'ai remarqué qu'ils surviennent surtout quand je suis sur le net. dès que je reviens sur le bureau ou que j'utilise d'autres appli, y bcp moins d'activité (mais y'en a encore).


----------



## HmJ (17 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> sinon pour en revenir au soucis de grattements intempestifs, j'ai remarqué qu'ils surviennent surtout quand je suis sur le net. dès que je reviens sur le bureau ou que j'utilise d'autres appli, y bcp moins d'activité (mais y'en a encore).



C'est dingue, a croire qu'on a 2 machines differentes. Le DD ne tourne absolument pas meme quand je surfe. Je n'ai pas un max d'applications, principalement LR + PS, mais c'est vrai que j'ai l'habitude de ne pas tout ouvrir en meme temps. Mon iMac est made in China si ca change quelque chose...


----------



## fusion (17 Août 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est dingue, a croire qu'on a 2 machines differentes. Le DD ne tourne absolument pas meme quand je surfe. Je n'ai pas un max d'applications, principalement LR + PS, mais c'est vrai que j'ai l'habitude de ne pas tout ouvrir en meme temps. Mon iMac est made in China si ca change quelque chose...



oui je sais j'ai eu un imac comme le tien, "silencieux" au niveau du DD!

je sais pas si je pourrais y faire grand chose à part l'emmener en SAV!!


----------



## lafroygue (18 Août 2010)

J'ai emmené le mien au SAV pour un échange du DD. Plus de 15 jours d'immobilisation et toujours le même soucis que toi avec le nouveau DD. Ce qui me fait penser que dans mon cas, comme pour d'autres, le problème viendrait peut-être de l'architecture interne de la machine plutôt que du DD (?).
En tout cas, je me suis fait à cette idée, et à moins que les symptômes augmentent, je préfère en rester là...


----------



## fusion (18 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> J'ai emmené le mien au SAV pour un échange du DD. Plus de 15 jours d'immobilisation et toujours le même soucis que toi avec le nouveau DD. Ce qui me fait penser que dans mon cas, comme pour d'autres, le problème viendrait peut-être de l'architecture interne de la machine plutôt que du DD (?).
> En tout cas, je me suis fait à cette idée, et à moins que les symptômes augmentent, je préfère en rester là...



pas glop!!

un ami a changé le DD de son iMac (assez simple finalement) et toujours meme résultat!! c'est vraiment étrange tout ça. si c'est pas un prob. de DD ça peut etre:

- architecture interne? (tous les imac sont montés à la chaine!!)
- logiciels? et lesquels? (j'ai pourtant toujours les memes)


----------



## djio101 (18 Août 2010)

Il me semble que Bambou avait expliqué qu'en faisant une clean install, le grattement avait disparu (mais je me trompe peut-être vu mon grand âge...). Serait-ce un problème lors de l'installation chez Apple générant une indexation ou des appels disque permanents ?


----------



## lafroygue (18 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> - architecture interne? (tous les imac sont montés à la chaine!!)
> - logiciels? et lesquels? (j'ai pourtant toujours les memes)


Je ne sais pas. Certains se font entendre, d'autres pas ? J'ignore pourquoi.
Pour l'anecdote, ce soir en rentrant, le mien s'est mis à faire un bruit inhabituel : un très léger "tic" (aussi régulier qu'un métronome, qui ne s'est arrêté qu'après avoir _tapoté_ l'arrière de la coque au niveau du pied, juste sous la pomme noire). J'ai suspendu l'activité puis relancé et là : plus aucun bruit (?).
J'ai ensuite fait un clone de mon système avant d'installer la mise à jour de la carte graphique et au redémarrage, aucun bruit. Ça n'a certainement aucun rapport, mais je vous donnerai mes impressions d'ici quelques jours
On verra bien _(pour l'heure, aucun bruit anormal comme cela ne m'était pas arrivé depuis longtemps)_


----------



## quebecd (18 Août 2010)

bonjour,

je viens d'entrer dans le monde mac hier et je dois dire que je suis un peu désappointer. mon imac gratouille un peu. en fait comme dit plus haut il gargouille comme quand on a faim. c'est un imac 27 pouces , option de processeur i5 et 8gb de rame. j'ai contacté apple pour voir si c'était normale et elle m'a dit que je devais aller voir dans un apple store. sauf que j'ai acheté en ligne pensant que quelqu'un allait venir me l'échanger à mon domicile car je n'ai pas d'auto et un imac c'est comme lourd et encombrant!!! 

donc je me dit que au lieu de m'ennuyer à attendre la possible réparation de ce mac , je ferais mieux peut-être de leur rendre et de prendre à la place le imac quad-coeur i5 sans rajouter de rame. je pense que j'aurais plus ou moins les mêmes fonction au même prix sans devoir attendre les nouvelles de ce imac si. par contre je me demande si c'est peut être normale comme grattement. n'ayant jamais eu de mac je ne sais pas si cela doit être bruyant. au vue des nombreux points de vues de se sujet, je vous demande donc si je peux aller dans un apple store avec mon imac et de leur demander de le remplacer par un imac i5 quad-coeur. car si non je dois attendre qu'ils le fabriquent et me livre mais la je recommence à travailler et je vais pas pouvoir le recevoir.

donc voilà, je suis pas sur d'Avoir été clair mais merci quand même.


----------



## fusion (18 Août 2010)

non ce n'est pas normale d'avoir un DD qui gratte alors que celui-ci n'est pas sollicité!! mais le fait de passer sur un i5 ne changera rien malheureusement.

sinon bizarre ton truc lafroygue  j'ai installé aussi la maj graphique mais rien (ni meme de meilleurs perf sur starcraft 2) en tout cas j'ai aussi essayé une clean install mais rien!

chez moi ce sont des écritures qui génèrent ces grattements.


----------



## quebecd (18 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> non ce n'est pas normale d'avoir un DD qui gratte alors que celui-ci n'est pas sollicité!! mais le fait de passer sur un i5 ne changera rien malheureusement.
> 
> sinon bizarre ton truc lafroygue  j'ai installé aussi la maj graphique mais rien (ni meme de meilleurs perf sur starcraft 2) en tout cas j'ai aussi essayé une clean install mais rien!
> 
> chez moi ce sont des écritures qui génèrent ces grattements.



a ok je suis mieux de faire quoi alors , l'apple store et voir si ils trouvent un soucis, ou de faire un echange standard ou de prendre li 5? selon vous?

edit: j'ai eu un gars d'apple  enfin gentil qui m'a dit que le mieux serait de me le faire rembourser avec ups qui vient chercher l'appareil et d'aller en acheter un autre en magasin. donc voilà je vais donc faire ça et sans frais ce qui est déjà une bonne chose. dommage que se grattement soit la car si non c'est une bonne machine..


----------



## bambougroove (18 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Il me semble que Bambou avait expliqué qu'en faisant une clean install, le grattement avait disparu (mais je me trompe peut-être vu mon grand âge...).


Je n'ai jamais dit cela, en revanche je conseille une clean install systématique lors de l'achat d'un ordinateur pour être sûr de partir sur des bases saines.

Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas vu sur le forum de retours positifs de personnes ayant procédé uniquement à l'échange du DD, à mon avis si on a un DD qui gratte anormalement le mieux est de procéder à un échange de l'iMac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------




quebecd a dit:


> sauf que j'ai acheté en ligne pensant que quelqu'un allait venir me l'échanger à mon domicile car je n'ai pas d'auto et un imac c'est comme lourd et encombrant!!!


Si tu as acheté en ligne l'échange se fait par transporteur aux frais d'Apple.


----------



## quebecd (18 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit cela, en revanche je conseille une clean install systématique lors de l'achat d'un ordinateur pour être sûr de partir sur des bases saines.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas vu sur le forum de retours positifs de personnes ayant procédé uniquement à l'échange du DD, à mon avis si on a un DD qui gratte anormalement le mieux est de procéder à un échange de l'iMac.
> 
> ...



effectivement après m'être fachè ils vont me rembourser et je vais donc aller m'acheter un autre dans une boutique.

merci


----------



## jaguymac (19 Août 2010)

Le problème c'est qu'actuellement les disques de 1To sont des Seagate. Donc si tu reprends un autre modèle , toujours avec 1To , tu va avoir le même problème. Sur la plupart des forums une grande partie des acheteurs ce _plaignent_ du seagate. Pour avoir un disque silencieux il faut prendre l'option 2 To ; c'est un hitachi mais l'inconvénient c'est qu'il chauffe beaucoup .Il monte facilement à 60°.
Quelques rares personnes ont eu des Western Digital en 1 To mais c'est souvent ceux qui ont choisis l'option SSD + DD.


----------



## quebecd (19 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'actuellement les disques de 1To sont des Seagate. Donc si tu reprends un autre modèle , toujours avec 1To , tu va avoir le même problème. Sur la plupart des forums une grande partie des acheteurs ce _plaignent_ du seagate. Pour avoir un disque silencieux il faut prendre l'option 2 To ; c'est un hitachi mais l'inconvénient c'est qu'il chauffe beaucoup .Il monte facilement à 60°.
> Quelques rares personnes ont eu des Western Digital en 1 To mais c'est souvent ceux qui ont choisis l'option SSD + DD.



et j'imagine que cette option n'est disponible que en magazin?

le mieux est vraiment brulant en plus de faire du bruit. je peux pas laisser ma main dessus. trop chaud.

en tout cas je vais aller m'acheter un autre vendredi on verra bien je vais prendre le i7 c'est le même prix que celui que j'avais mais sans les 8gb que j'acheterai plus tard si il fonctionne bien..

a suivre


----------



## gabou009 (19 Août 2010)

quebecd a dit:


> et j'imagine que cette option n'est disponible que en magazin?
> 
> le mieux est vraiment brulant en plus de faire du bruit. je peux pas laisser ma main dessus. trop chaud.
> 
> ...



Je ne crois pas que cela va changer quelque chose, tu vas avoir aussi un Seagate si tu es à 1To donc un DD bruyant... Pourquoi est-ce que tu n'as pas demander un échange standard à Apple? Tu  l'as acheté en ligne, Apple est donc supposé te l'échanger sans aucun frais durant ta période de garantie. Mais bon, tu fais comme tu veux!


----------



## bambougroove (19 Août 2010)

gabou009 a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que cela va changer quelque chose, tu vas avoir aussi un Seagate si tu es à 1To donc un DD bruyant...


Seagate n'est pas l'unique marque de DD 1 To utilisée par Apple pour l'iMac (également Hitachi et Western Digital), et *tous les Seagate 1 To ne sont pas bruyants* n'exagérons rien (cf les témoignages sur le forum).


----------



## lafroygue (19 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> ... sinon bizarre ton truc lafroygue  j'ai installé aussi la maj graphique mais rien (ni meme de meilleurs perf sur starcraft 2) en tout cas j'ai aussi essayé une clean install mais rien!


Je pense en effet que ça n'a aucun rapport, mais je verrai ce soir en rentrant comment se comporte le DD...


jaguymac a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'actuellement les disques de 1To sont des Seagate. Donc si tu reprends un autre modèle , toujours avec 1To , tu va avoir le même problème...


La capacité n'a rien avoir, ni la marque. L'Hitachi qui remplace le ST d'origine de mon iMac présente les mêmes symptômes.


quebecd a dit:


> ... je vous demande donc si je peux aller dans un apple store avec mon imac et de leur demander de le remplacer par un imac i5 quad-coeur...


Tu prends rendez-vous en ligne sur l'Apple store de ton choix (Louvre ou Opéra si tu habites dans la région) et tu portes l'iMac pour un échange si tu es dans les délais (je ne me souviens plus du nombre de jours suivant l'achat ?) ou le remplacement du DD. C'est ce que j'ai fait. En revanche, j'ignore s'ils te l'échangeront contre un autre modéle.


quebecd a dit:


> ... le mieux est vraiment brulant en plus de faire du bruit. je peux pas laisser ma main dessus. trop chaud.


Ceux de l'Apple store du Louvre également. Ils tournent 24h/24 et fonctionnent parfaitement.


----------



## fusion (19 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Je pense en effet que ça n'a aucun rapport, mais je verrai ce soir en rentrant comment se comporte le DD...
> 
> La capacité n'a rien avoir, ni la marque. L'Hitachi qui remplace le ST d'origine de mon iMac présente les mêmes symptômes.
> 
> ...



notre ami est au quebec je crois non? mais ici en france le délais est de 14 jours après réception pour faire un échange standard au frais d'apple bien sur. et malgré tout ce que peuvent dire les conseillers apple au téléphone, c'est un droit et ils ne peuvent pas refuser!!

si c'est un soucis avec l'imac je vois pas trop ce que ça peut etre. ils sont fabriqués à la chaine et donc ils sont tous supposés etre pareils niveau conception!!


----------



## bambougroove (19 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> si c'est un soucis avec l'imac je vois pas trop ce que ça peut etre. ils sont fabriqués à la chaine et donc ils sont tous supposés etre pareils niveau conception!!


Niveau "conception" oui ... mais niveau "qualité de fabrication" ? 
C'est le coeur du problème !!


----------



## djio101 (19 Août 2010)

Sorry, Bambou, j'croyais que c'était toi qui avait parlé de l'atténuation du bruit du DD suite à une clean install... Me suis trompé...!
Je fais partie de ceux qui ont eu de la chance d'avoir un iMac dont le DD ne gratte pas. En même temps, je fais vraisemblablement partie de la grande majorité, puisque le moindre souci est forcément amplifié sur les forums...
Une chose est sûre, vu le prix du Mac, c'est à Apple de faire ce qu'il faut pour que le client soit satisfait. C'est quand même grâce à ses clients que Jobs peut rouler en Benz non immatriculée (il préfère payer une sorte d'amende annuelle...plutôt que d'avoir une plaque paraît-il...!), et sa boîte avoir $46 milliards de trésorerie...


----------



## bambougroove (19 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Je fais partie de ceux qui ont eu de la chance d'avoir un iMac dont le DD ne gratte pas. En même temps, je fais vraisemblablement partie de la grande majorité, puisque le moindre souci est forcément amplifié sur les forums...


Yes, il faut toujours relativiser l'ampleur des problèmes relatés sur les forums, il est bien connu que peu de gens postent pour dire que tout va bien 



djio101 a dit:


> Une chose est sûre, vu le prix du Mac, c'est à Apple de faire ce qu'il  faut pour que le client soit satisfait.


Yep !! Comme dirait iPapy 

Apple fait ce qu'il faut pour satisfaire son client, j'en ai fait l'expérience avec mes 5 iMac 27" i7 late 2009 (suivi personnalisé du Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne par mail et portable à leurs frais, échanges rapides, gestes commerciaux conséquents), seulement il faut pouvoir supporter les contraintes non négligeables de l'échange standard (présence lors de la livraison, transfert des données, remballage, etc.) ... parfois à répétition pour obtenir un matériel parfaitement fonctionnel 

Cela dit une meilleure qualité de fabrication serait la bienvenue !!


----------



## jaguymac (19 Août 2010)

Sur le forum de macrumors quelqu'un avait aussi son disque qui était bruyant. Il a réparé le disque avec " utilitaire de disque " et depuis il ne fait plus aucun bruit. Cela ne coûte rien d'essayer pour ceux qui sont gênés.


----------



## quebecd (19 Août 2010)

bonjour,

je réponds à plusieurs sur le même sujet. donc oui je suis bien au Québec. 

quand j'ai appelé pour mon problème de bruit la femme au tel ne devait pas être en forme car la seule chose qu'elle m'a dit c'est que je devais aller dans un apple store boutique. je lui ai dit que j'étais déçue car j'avais justement acheté en ligne pour m'éviter de me trimballer mon ordi sous le bras car sans auto un 27 pouces c'est lourd. j'appelle donc l'apple store boutique qui me dit que non , ce qui est acheté en ligne doit être gérer en ligne. je rappelle donc le service au téléphone et je tombe sur une autre femme , sans doute plus compétente qui me dit que si je veux je peux parler à un conseiller qui me fera des proposition. je lui parle , un peu frustré et lui demande mes choix. je lui explique que je recommence à travailler et que je vais plus pouvoir me faire livrer chez moi car dans l'enseignement c'est chaud d'avoir des congés surtout en début d'année et surtout pour ça et après deux mois de vacances.. bref il me dit que la meilleur solution pour moi est de me faire rembourser l'ordi et d'aller en acheter un autre en boutique. c'est donc ce que je vais faire. et j'ai prix rendez vous vendredi dans une boutique apple pour me faire conseiller car je ne vais pas pouvoir changer les performances de la machine faudra faire un choix. 

en tout cas voilà on verra si j'ai plus de chance ou pas 

a suivre

merci


----------



## lafroygue (19 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Sur le forum de macrumors quelqu'un avait aussi son disque qui était bruyant. Il a réparé le disque avec " utilitaire de disque " et depuis il ne fait plus aucun bruit. Cela ne coûte rien d'essayer pour ceux qui sont gênés.


À part les permissions, qu'a-t-il réparé avec _utilitaire disque_ ?
De mon côté quand je répare les permissions, le DD ne se fait effectivement plus entendre pendant quelques temps, mais les fameux symptômes décrits ici réapparaissent très vite. Comme lors du redémarrage de l'ordinateur.

_À noter : à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, mon DD ne fait plus aucun bruit (un vrai bonheur). En vérité, il a fini par "se calmer" après plus de 40mn d'utilisation._


----------



## jaguymac (19 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> À part les permissions, qu'a-t-il réparé avec _utilitaire disque_ ?
> De mon côté quand je répare les permissions, le DD ne se fait effectivement plus entendre pendant quelques temps, mais les fameux symptômes décrits ici réapparaissent très vite. Comme lors du redémarrage de l'ordinateur.
> 
> _À noter : à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, mon DD ne fait plus aucun bruit (un vrai bonheur). En vérité, il a fini par "se calmer" après plus de 40mn d'utilisation._



A côté tu as l'option " vérifier le disque et réparer le disque ".

Sinon je viens de commander un I7 ; livraison fin de semaine prochaine. On verra si c'est toujours du seagate ou si je vais tomber sur un western digital.


----------



## fusion (19 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> A côté tu as l'option " vérifier le disque et réparer le disque ".
> 
> Sinon je viens de commander un I7 ; livraison fin de semaine prochaine. On verra si c'est toujours du seagate ou si je vais tomber sur un western digital.


y'a aucun moyen de savoir à l'avance. ce sera un peu la loterie.

concernant la réparation du disque, j'avais essayé sur un ancien iMAc i5 et ça n'avait rien arrangé!


----------



## lafroygue (19 Août 2010)

Concernant la réparation du disque, il faut démarrer du CD ou d'un disque externe, sinon on ne peut que le vérifier, pas le réparer.
Ce que j'avais fait avec TechTool Pro, sans résultat.
Je répète qu'après plus d'une heure d'utilisation le DD ne fait plus de bruit, ce qui n'était pas le cas après démarrage.


----------



## oxygo (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 21,5 et mon DD est un Seagate  Il gratte un peu mais pas trop j'attends de voir l'évolution. Je suis dans une pièce tellement silencieuse que j'entends l'alim du Mac... et pour le son la position 1 est déjà trop forte pour vous dire à tel point j'ai l'ouïe fine


----------



## mr_didi (19 Août 2010)

coucou
moi aussi j'entend mon hdd grater c'est un seagate par contre sur mon nouvelle imac i3 hdd 1gb
pas tout le temps mais quand il gratte il gratte sa change de mon macbook pro inaudible

m'enfin je m'en fou mon imac repart à la case départ j'ai une poussière de 2 mm ou polistiren je sait pas collé entre la vitre et l'ecran donc sa me fait l'aspect d'un beau pixel plus un pixel mort pas trop loin et une trace de paume de main à l'intérieur de l'écran pas cool aussi enfin bon pas gaté pour un imac neuf donc mon nouveau il m'en donne un neuf


----------



## boris20 (19 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous

J'ai suivi ce fil avec grand intérêt, visiblement il y a pas mal de problèmes avec le DD et écran sur les imac 27.
Après de longues années en PC je suis passé en mac.
J'ai reçu mon premier imac 27 i3 3,2Mgz DD 1To il y a 15 jours et j'avoue être pleinement satisfait!!!
Rapidité, fluidité, que du bonheur ( pourvu que ça dure...)!!
l'écran n'a aucune dominante jaune ( vérifié par plusieurs personnes qui on l'habitude du traitement image) le DD est a peine audible, j'ai trouvé cette référence "WDC WD1001FALS-40Y6A0" et le graveur un Pionner DVRTS09.

J'en profite, comment voit on le modèle du DD de la time capsule?


----------



## bambougroove (20 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> concernant la réparation du disque, j'avais essayé sur un ancien iMAc i5 et ça n'avait rien arrangé!


Egalement testé sur mes 4 premiers iMac, en complément d'une clean install, il faut préciser que j'avais en plus du bruit et de la suractivité anormale du DD des erreurs disque à répétition, malgré des réparations successives via le DVD d'installation.
En fait ces erreurs peuvent s'expliquer par des micro-coupures depuis quelques mois.

En tout cas la seule solution pour moi d'obtenir un DD silencieux et normalement actif a été de procéder à des échanges de l'ordinateur, et comme dit précédemment je n'ai pas vu passer sur le forum (ou du moins je ne m'en souviens pas) de retour positif à la suite du remplacement du DD uniquement.
D'où une déduction quant à l'origine du problème qui ne serait pas forcément liée à tel DD ou telle marque, mais plutôt à une mauvaise fabrication/défaut de montage du DD et/ou en général de la machine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h00 ----------




boris20 a dit:


> J'ai suivi ce fil avec grand intérêt, visiblement il y a pas mal de problèmes avec le DD et écran sur les imac 27.
> Après de longues années en PC je suis passé en mac.
> J'ai reçu mon premier imac 27 i3 3,2Mgz DD 1To il y a 15 jours et j'avoue être pleinement satisfait!!!
> Rapidité, fluidité, que du bonheur ( pourvu que ça dure...)!!
> l'écran n'a aucune dominante jaune ( vérifié par plusieurs personnes qui on l'habitude du traitement image) le DD est a peine audible, j'ai trouvé cette référence "WDC WD1001FALS-40Y6A0" et le graveur un Pionner DVRTS09.




Merci pour ton témoignage, car il ne faut pas oublier que les problèmes évoqués ne concernent pas tous les iMac !!


----------



## oxygo (20 Août 2010)

Boris20 : quand tu dis que ton dd est à peine audible tu veux dire que tu ne l'entends pas gratter ? Mais tu entends un léger souffle quand même ? Car moi je j'entends pas les ventilos de mon iMac mais le souffle du dd qui tourne mais qui ne gratte pas.


----------



## boris20 (20 Août 2010)

Oxigo: j'entend le disque gratter mais quand il y a de l'activité mais c'est vraiment minime, le soir notamment quand il n'y a pas bruit !!
 Au début c'était gênant, je ne savais pas s'il tournait, faut dire q'avant j'avais un vieux Pc de 2004...!
Les ventilos par contre sont inaudibles, faut mettre la tête derrière pour les entendre, je ne sollicite pas beaucoup non plus la machine, surf internet, traitement de texte, quelques photos sur photoshop et c'est tout.


----------



## oxygo (20 Août 2010)

c'est ça le problème quant on change de mac, j'avais un Macbook pro avant et j'avais atteint le zéro bruit total même dans une pièce silencieuse le soir. Avec le Mac hier soir à 1 mètre je savais qu'il était allumé car j'entendais le DD (son souffle de fonctionnement) mais à 3 mètres je ne l'entends plus.


----------



## bambougroove (20 Août 2010)

oxygo a dit:


> c'est ça le problème quant on change de mac, j'avais un Macbook pro avant et j'avais atteint le zéro bruit total même dans une pièce silencieuse le soir. Avec le Mac hier soir à 1 mètre je savais qu'il était allumé car j'entendais le DD (son souffle de fonctionnement) mais à 3 mètres je ne l'entends plus.


J'ai également un MBP 17" (early 2008) qui est d'un silence quasi total, et mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) est quasiment aussi silencieux


----------



## lafroygue (20 Août 2010)

Ce soir (vers 19h30/45), redémarrage à partir du DD externe (depuis clone SuperDuper), lancement de TechTool Pro : vérification volume - défragmentation DD - reconstruction volume - et réparation des permissions.
Fin des processus vers 20h30/35.
Depuis tout semble fonctionner correctement. Plus de bruit exagèré du DD. Impression de travailler sur une machine neuve/rénovée, comme identique à toutes celles que j'ai utilisées jusqu'à maintenant.
Je verrai demain ce que ça donne après redémarrage vous tiens au courant

Pourvu que ça dure


----------



## bambougroove (21 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Pourvu que ça dure


Vii je te le souhaite 

Selon certains témoignages sur le forum, des DD sont devenus à la longue moins bruyants, mais l'inverse aussi :rateau:


----------



## eblob (21 Août 2010)

J'ai un seagate sur mon iMAC et en effet il gratte pas mal. Le bruit est très léger mais on l'entend très souvent. Alors si cela n'a rien d'anormal, ça ne me pose pas de problème (c'est vraiment léger). Ca n'a vraiment pas l'air d'un cas isolé donc là encore, comme pour la jaunisse, je me demande si ça vaut la peine de faire un échange pour cela...


----------



## bambougroove (21 Août 2010)

eblob a dit:


> J'ai un seagate sur mon iMAC et en effet il gratte pas mal. Le bruit est très léger mais on l'entend très souvent. Alors si cela n'a rien d'anormal, ça ne me pose pas de problème (c'est vraiment léger). Ca n'a vraiment pas l'air d'un cas isolé donc là encore, comme pour la jaunisse, je me demande si ça vaut la peine de faire un échange pour cela...


Si le bruit ne te gêne pas soit, en tout cas la fréquence de grattage (quasi en permanence) n'est pas normale.

Après 4 iMac 27" i7 dont le DD était bruyant/suractif, le 5ème est silencieux et gratte à bon escient, je peux donc comparer et affirmer qu'un grattage bruyant et quasi permanent (voire frénétique par moment) est anormal (sauf dans le cadre d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou autres activités ponctuelles : réparation des permissions, désarchivage d'un fichier compressé ...).


----------



## fusion (21 Août 2010)

bon bah mon DD fait mon de bruit, et gratte moins (moins d'accès DD) ce que j'ai fait?

j'ai passé mon Mac en 64 bits!!

au début je l'avais fait juste par curiosité pour voir si ça changeait qq chose au niveau perf. ou utilisation générale, mais je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ça change qq chose par rapport au DD. et bien j'ai été surpris de voir que c'est mieux qu'avant!


----------



## lafroygue (21 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> j'ai passé mon Mac en 64 bits!!


Peux-tu me dire comment tu as fait ? Le mien est aussi en 64 bits, mais il lui faut des applications qui tournent en 64 bits en tirer profit. La chose se fait automatiquement.

Concernant la maintenance opérée hier depuis DD externe (voir plus haut), il semble pour le moment que cela ait porté son effet. Le DD se fait moins entendre. Je vais attendre quelques jours pour me prononcer.


----------



## bambougroove (22 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> bon bah mon DD fait mon de bruit, et gratte moins (moins d'accès DD) ce que j'ai fait?
> j'ai passé mon Mac en 64 bits!!


----------



## lafroygue (22 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> j'ai passé mon Mac en 64 bits!!


Comment as-tu fait ?
Voici-joint ce que me dit Checkup : mon iMac est compatible 32 et 64 bits. Mais n'ayant aucune applications 64 bits, je pense qu'il tourne en 32 bits.


----------



## jaguymac (22 Août 2010)

*Pour démarrer en 64 bits, il suffit d'appuyer sur les touches '6' et '4' lors du démarrage de Snow Leopard*. Il faudra refaire la même manip à chaque démarrage.
Tu peux aller dans moniteur d'activité et tu verras que la majorité des applis sont 64 Bits.

Ta capture tu l'as extrais de quel logiciel ?


----------



## lafroygue (22 Août 2010)

jaguymac a dit:


> Ta capture tu l'as extrais de quel logiciel ?


De CheckUp, un logiciel de maintenance que tu trouveras *ici* et dont j'avais entendu parler *là*.


----------



## fusion (22 Août 2010)

oui c'est une méthode pour passer en 64 bits. le soucis c'est qu'à chaque redémarrage tu seras obligé de refaire la manip, car il démarrera d'office en 32.

la soluce pour (re)démarrer tout le temps en 64, à part se lancer dans de l'écriture de code, c'est un petit logiciel: 32-64 bits kernel startup mode selector. il fait tout tout seul et fonctionne très bien 

pour savoir si votre mac est en 64 bits 2 possibilités:

- moniteur d'activité: ligne kernel task
- info systèmes: logiciel>noyau et extension 64 bits>oui (si machine en 32 alors "non")


----------



## lafroygue (22 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> pour savoir si votre mac est en 64 bits 2 possibilités:
> - moniteur d'activité: ligne kernel task
> - info systèmes: logiciel>noyau et extension 64 bits>oui (si machine en 32 alors "non")


Troisième possibilité : CheckUp, logiciel d'info et de maintenance qui semble contredire les infos système/noyau et extension qui dit non au 64 bits.

 Quoi qu'il en soit, le bruit de ton DD reste toujours amoindri depuis que tu démarres en 64 bits ?
Il faut voir à l'usage.


----------



## lubisk (22 Août 2010)

J'ai finalement commandé un iMac avec DD de 500 Go, je voulais pas prendre le risque d'avoir un 1 Go qui gratte. Et pour l'instant il ne gratte pas du tout. Je vais quand même attendre quelques jours d'utilisation pour conclure.

Machine vraiment silencieuse. Seul un tout petit bruit de raisonnance entre le pied du Mac et la table, mais moins perceptible que le ventilateur de mon PC portable... 

Bref, très belle machine et super silencieuse pour l'instant !


----------



## quebecd (22 Août 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai une question avant de retourner mon deuxième imac 27. est ce que le imac neuf doit être silencieux?  vraiment silencieux en tout temps c'Est à dire qu'on entende vraiment rien du tout ou alors on doit quand même entendre du grattage léger à moyens  quand on va sur le net ou quand on ouvre une application ,ect..

je voudrais avoir des réponses précises car le vendeur m'a assuré que l'imac doit être silencieux sauf que de toute évidence se n'est pas le cas.

donc avant que je retourne un imac encore une fois pour que l 'imac suivant et les mêmes soucis je veux être sur que je ne demande pas la lune

merci beaucoup


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2010)

Absolument silencieux, c'est quand tu l'as éteins.

Sinon, tu as les ventilateurs qui tournent et le disque dur qui gratte en fonction du travail qu'il effectue. Un souffle et des souris. Rien de perturbant ou de désagréable.

Par rapport à un PC, un Mac est "silencieux" ; par rapport à l'absence de bruit, non. Seule dans une pièce la nuit, tu entendras ton iMac. Et tu l'entendras d'autant plus que le silence autour de toi sera profond. A la fin, tu n'entendras plus que ça.

Si tu lances une chanson dans iTunes, tu allumes la télévision ou la radio et tu n'entends plus rien ou presque.

Maintenant, j'ai un iMac "blanc", plastique donc. La conception aluminium des iMacs d'aujourd'hui doit sans doute un peu plus "porter" le bruit.

Faut pas vous prendre trop la tête avec ces histoires. Un iMac est relativement silencieux. Bonheur des adverbes.


----------



## quebecd (22 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Absolument silencieux, c'est quand tu l'as éteins.
> 
> Sinon, tu as les ventilateurs qui tournent et le disque dur qui gratte en fonction du travail qu'il effectue. Un souffle et des souris. Rien de perturbant ou de désagréable.
> 
> ...






lol merci pour ta réponse. je l'utilise avec proche de moi un vieux frigo qui grésille très fort. cependant le gargouillement de mon mac est encore présent. je regarde souvent la tv à côté et en fonction de ce que je fais effectivement je l'entends plus. par contre quand je regarde une vidéo soit sur le net soit via un dvd la je l'entends encore et plus qu'a l'habitude comme si c'était plus dur ça que d'allez sur le net. je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est un problème ou si c'est normal. par contre en dehors de se gargouillement je n'entends rien d'autre pas de ventilateur,ect.. rien

en tout cas je sais pas trop si un autre changement fera avancer le problème. je l'ai seulement depuis vendredi je vais attendre un peu pour voir.

merci en tout cas


----------



## oxygo (22 Août 2010)

lubisk a dit:


> Machine vraiment silencieuse. Seul un tout petit bruit de raisonnance entre le pied du Mac et la table, mais moins perceptible que le ventilateur de mon PC portable...



Idem un bruit sourd comme une alimentation qui tourne et si tu surélèves le Mac tu ne l'entends plus ? Personnellement j'ai calé le Mac avec des tampons de chaise et j'ai réduit ce bruit de 75% je dirais. Par contre j'ai perdu un peu en stabilité au niveau du pied.


----------



## fusion (22 Août 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Troisième possibilité : CheckUp, logiciel d'info et de maintenance qui semble contredire les infos système/noyau et extension qui dit non au 64 bits.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, le bruit de ton DD reste toujours amoindri depuis que tu démarres en 64 bits ?
> Il faut voir à l'usage.



bah en fait pas vraiment de changement notoire! c'est pas vraiment le bruit du DD, c'est que celui-ci gratte alors qu'il ne devrait pas!
le 64 bits n'apporte pas de solution finale, c'est un peu mieux (et encore...) mais ça ne résout rien.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> c'est pas vraiment le bruit du DD, c'est que celui-ci gratte alors qu'il ne devrait pas!


Vii ce n'est pas faute de le rappeler dans les posts à ce sujet.

Le problème principal, en dehors du bruit de glouglou/gargouillis/gargouillement/etc., c'est la fréquence quasi permanente des grattages qui est bien sûr anormale !!

Dommage pour ton essai avec le 64 bits, j'avais à une époque désactivé Spotlight et j'avais obtenu un peu de répit ... hélas temporairement.

D'après les témoignages sur ce forum, le seul remplacement du DD ne suffit pas à éliminer le souci quand il est prononcé.
Dans certains cas, une intervention au niveau du pied (comme l'indique oxygo), du matériau du bureau ou de son emplacement dans la pièce (éviter de le coller trop près d'un mur) permet d'atténuer le niveau sonore.


----------



## lubisk (23 Août 2010)

oxygo a dit:


> Idem un bruit sourd comme une alimentation qui tourne et si tu surélèves le Mac tu ne l'entends plus ? Personnellement j'ai calé le Mac avec des tampons de chaise et j'ai réduit ce bruit de 75% je dirais. Par contre j'ai perdu un peu en stabilité au niveau du pied.



oui, je vais essayer de trouve un moyen de réduire ce bruit en mettant un petit support sous le mac (feutre ou autre). Mais c'est vraiment très léger comme bruit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2010)

Mon iMac de 27 I5 ne gargouille plus et ne je n'entends plus les grattements 
si je l'éloigne du mur. En faite si je le met au milieu de mon bureau il est totalement silencieux.
Si je le remet a sa place au fond du bureau contre le mur les bruits réapparaissent.


Je l'ai également mis en mode 64 bits et c'est vrai que le bruit du DD est moins bruyant.
Mais ce qui le rend complètement silencieux c'est bien le faite de l'éloigné du mur.

Voila pour mon expérience


----------



## fusion (23 Août 2010)

Italofab a dit:


> Mon iMac de 27 I5 ne gargouille plus et ne je n'entends plus les grattements
> si je l'éloigne du mur. En faite si je le met au milieu de mon bureau il est totalement silencieux.
> Si je le remet a sa place au fond du bureau contre le mur les bruits réapparaissent.
> 
> ...



oui c'est vrai je n'y avais pas pensé, le mur fait résonance!! mais bon j'ai pas vraiment d'autres endroits où le mettre. mais je ferais un test pour voir!

test effectué: c'est vrai qu'on n'entend plus rien...ou alors très légèrement lorsd d'accès DD normaux. mais sinon on n'entend plus rien lorsque celui-ci gratte "hors activité". cependant il est tjrs "sur actif" donc ça règle que la moitié du problème. 
en meme tps vu qu'il ne fait plus de bruit...

pour info mon mac était collé au mur, cad le pied contre le mur. maintenant il est en biais au coin du bureau.


----------



## lafroygue (23 Août 2010)

Pour ma part, selon un conseil trouvé ici (je ne sais plus qui en est l'auteur), j'ai mis derrière le pied du Mac un morceau de papier bulles plié en deux qui atténue légèrement le bruit.

Cela dit, il est vrai que cette nouvelle génération d'iMac a tendance à se faire entendre un peu plus que les précédentes. En ce qui me concerne, c'est le premier de tous mes Mac dont j'entends le DD. C'est ce qui m'avait alerté. Et je vais m'en contenter. Je ne pense pas le remplacer une troisième fois. À mon avis, ça ne changerait rien.

À part ça, c'est une très bonne machine.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Août 2010)

fusion a dit:


> test effectué: c'est vrai qu'on n'entend plus rien...ou alors très légèrement lorsd d'accès DD normaux. mais sinon on n'entend plus rien lorsque celui-ci gratte "hors activité". cependant il est tjrs "sur actif" donc ça règle que la moitié du problème.
> en meme tps vu qu'il ne fait plus de bruit...
> 
> pour info mon mac était collé au mur, cad le pied contre le mur. maintenant il est en biais au coin du bureau.


Tant mieux si c'est plus supportable dans ton cas 

Le bruit devait être plus léger que les 4 DD que j'ai eu car mon iMac est quasi au milieu d'une pièce de 30 m2, sur un plateau de bureau en bois positionné très haut façon bar, en le soulevant le bruit était à peine atténué.

En revanche le DD de mon 5ème iMac, dans les mêmes conditions, est très silencieux et gratte à bon escient.


----------



## quebecd (23 Août 2010)

je crois que je rêve mais en suivant un conseil du forum j'ai réussi à éliminer le bruit du grattage de mon imac. alors je sais pas le miracle qui fait ça mais c'est une super bonne nouvelle. je comprend pas non plus comment cela se fait mais il m'a suffit de l'éloigner de mon mur pour ne plus rien entendre.

je comprends pas pourquoi mais je suis bien contente.

faut juste que je change toute ma façon de mettre mon salon pour que cela fonctionne mais c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle

alors merci beaucoup!!!

je suis happy!!

pourvu que cela dure!!!!


----------



## bambougroove (24 Août 2010)

quebecd a dit:


> je comprends pas pourquoi mais je suis bien contente.


Un simple phénomène de résonance, il faut bien évidemment éviter de coller au mur un ordinateur qui est non seulement d'un format imposant mais qui en plus dissipe en partie la chaleur via la coque arrière en alu.
Le matériau du bureau joue également, etc.

Encore une fois : *il faut dissocier et bien préciser dans vos messages le problème de volume sonore (très subjectif) et celui de suractivité du DD (grattage quasi en permanence qui est bien sûr anormal) !!

**Pour le volume sonore, voir cette discussion et merci de participer au test demandé **
*http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/mesurez-le-niveau-de-bruit-de-votre-imac-cest-possible-403391.html


----------



## franck751 (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis, à mon corps défendant, l'initiateur de ce très long fil de discussion.
Des nouvelles donc de mon iMac i3 3,06 dont le disque Seagate 500 Go "gratte à mort" et à tout bout de champ.

J'ai donc demandé le retour/remboursement à Apple. Car en plus du grattement de disque dur, je me suis rendu compte que le SuperDrive (Hitachi) faisait un bruit de soufflerie d'enfer à la lecture de certains CD audio (mais aucun bruit avec les DVD video ou rom).

Je me suis donc résolu à reprendre mon "bon vieux" 20" Alu Core2duo de 2007 (avec DD interne WD et SuperDrive Matshita) que j'avais déjà remballé en vue d'une future revente , et là je me suis une nouvelle fois rendu compte à quel  point celui-ci était silencieux, mais alors vraiment silencieux !!!!!!

Pour l'instant, je reste donc avec ce "vieil" iMac en attendant des nouvelles plus réjouissantes des prochaines gammes.

P. Au fait, Bambougroove, je me pose une question comme ça : si ton 5e iMac avait été défectueux, l'aurais-tu échangé pour un 6e ? puis un 7e ? Jusqu'où serais-tu allée pour obtenir l'iMac parfait ?


----------



## bambougroove (24 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Au fait, Bambougroove, je me pose une question comme ça : si ton 5e iMac avait été défectueux, l'aurais-tu échangé pour un 6e ? puis un 7e ? Jusqu'où serais-tu allée pour obtenir l'iMac parfait ?


En fait je pensais m'arrêter au 4ème exemplaire et demander un remboursement, mais bon j'avais pris goût à l'iMac 27" (mes yeux aussi) pendant 4 x 14 jours, et puis le 4ème n'avait pas l'écran jaune c'était une amélioration par rapport aux précédents 

De plus, j'avais une très bonne relation avec mon correspondant du Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne (par mail et par téléphone mobile ... à ses frais), qui a suivi mon dossier de A à Z, fait toutes les démarches avec le SAV et les transporteurs pour le moins de gêne possible, et qui m'a fait bénéficier de gestes commerciaux conséquents (en plus de ma réduction du Black Friday, soit au total environ 300 euros).

Enfin, les livraisons et retours n'étaient pas une contrainte énorme étant donné que je suis souvent à mon domicile ou pas loin car dans une petite ville, le transporteur me prévenait à l'avance et livrait toujours à la même heure.

J'ai tenté une 5ème et dernière fois et c'était la bonne : un iMac sans jaunisse et avec un DD silencieux et normalement actif 
Seul hic : un léger défaut de la vitre en haut à droite, mon correspondant a négocié avec l'AppleCare pour que celle-ci soit changée à mon domicile malgré le fait que j'habite à 120 km du Centre de réparation (j'ai pris le contrat AppleCare pour le 5ème car parfaitement fonctionnel par ailleurs), ce qui sera fait prochainement après mon déménagement.

Cela dit, c'est inadmissible qu'il faille en arriver là  et Apple ferait bien de mieux contrôler la qualité des fabrications à l'avenir !! :mouais:
Accepter des ordinateurs défectueux ne les incitera pas à le faire, alors échangez autant de fois que possible ou demandez un remboursement !!


----------



## franck751 (24 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Cela dit, c'est inadmissible qu'il faille en arriver là  et Apple ferait bien de mieux contrôler la qualité des fabrications à l'avenir !! :mouais:
> Accepter des ordinateurs défectueux ne les incitera pas à le faire, alors échangez autant de fois que possible ou demandez un remboursement !!



Oui, tu as raison. En tout cas je te félicite pour ta persévérance.
Après plus de 15 ou 16 Macs, laptop et desktop, depuis plus de 20 ans et sans jamais le moindre souci, j'avoue que mes deux dernières expériences de iMac 21,5 m'ont un peu refroidi. Je sais, c'est la loterie, mais je pense qu'il ne devrait justement pas y avoir de loterie !

J'attendrai donc patiemment qu'Apple propose une version de 21,5 avec option SSD. Là au moins il n'y aura pas de problème de grattage.... Pourvu que mon "vieux" 20"" Alu tienne jusque là !!!!


----------



## bambougroove (24 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Pourvu que mon "vieux" 20"" Alu tienne jusque là !!!!


Vii je te le souhaite, et bonne continuation 

La qualité de fabrication et surtout de montage avant le "made in China" c'était autre chose, mon MBP de début 2008 fonctionne parfaitement et silencieusement, mais l'écran de 17" devenait trop fatiguant pour mes yeux dans le cadre d'un usage quotidien.


----------



## Carole40 (24 Août 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis, à mon corps défendant, l'initiateur de ce très long fil de discussion.
> Des nouvelles donc de mon iMac i3 3,06 dont le disque Seagate 500 Go "gratte à mort" et à tout bout de champ.
> ...






Bonsoir,


   Un grand merci pour avoir lancé cette discussion qui a permis de "partager" ce problème, non, notre ouie est normale , nous entendions bien "gron-gron...gron-gron...Le "grattage à mort" était le bon titre, je confirme.

Pour ma part, je rappelle les faits: Imac 27 pouces 1 TO acheté ce mois ci qui grattait SANS ARRET.  "Gron-gron...gron..." ( constat effectué par le technicien- sans appel : anormal) Echange standard à la boutique. 2ème : Re-même-bruit-énervant.
Les deux DD étaient des Seagate. Peut-être un hasard, mais deux " Seagate" quand même.

J'ai donc pris la même décision que toi: le remboursement de la machine. Je passe sur les difficultés rencontrées  pour ce remboursement... 
Le gron gron n'est pas reconnu par Apple comme un problème récurrent m'a-t-on soutenu...
(Ah bon?????). 
Je crois pourtant que je n'ai pas bataillé pour rien et que c'était la bonne solution, en attendant une nouvelle version... Je resterai en contact avec mon technicien, gentil et honnête....Deux qualités que j'ai appréciées. Merci à lui. 


Et pour terminer, j'en conclus que nous sommes au moins deux à ne pas avoir eu autant de patience que "Bambougroove". Bravo à elle...


----------



## fusion (24 Août 2010)

moi je me suis rendu compte que safari fait gratter bcp le DD, alors que je consulte uniquement qq pages...camino lui est plus tranquille de ce côté là.

car meme si j'entends bcp moins le DD, celui-ci continue de gratter sans raisons.

moi j'ai décidé de m'y faire car je n'ai pas envie de me faire rembourser. pour prendre quoi à la place? c'est le seul ordi que j'ai chez moi. et la gamme mac n'est pas étoffé:

mac pro: encombrant et très cher
mac mini: j'ai vendu justement le mien pour avoir mieux avec l'imac
macbook/pro: pas de portables

et ça s'arrete là. donc quand on veut qq chose de puissant et au gout du jour pas y'a pas 36000 choix: imac ou rien. et si c'est la loterie avec ces machines là, bah tant pis, on fait avec. je l'avais déjà changé 4 fois, et j'en avais un peu marre de tous ces échanges interminables...
en meme temps c'est qu'un petit soucis de DD, rien d'autre à signaler  et je l'entends quasi plus...et c'est qd meme une sacré bonne machine, ça tourne vraiment bien!


----------



## chacha95 (26 Août 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr que les problèmes de grattage sont liés aux Seagate. Sur le miens, je n'ai pas ce problème. Peut être s'agit-il uniquement des 500 gigas ? (je possède celui de 1 Tera)


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Août 2010)

quebecd a dit:


> je crois que je rêve mais en suivant un conseil du forum j'ai réussi à éliminer le bruit du grattage de mon imac. alors je sais pas le miracle qui fait ça mais c'est une super bonne nouvelle. je comprend pas non plus comment cela se fait mais il m'a suffit de l'éloigner de mon mur pour ne plus rien entendre.
> 
> je comprends pas pourquoi mais je suis bien contente.
> 
> ...




même constat, en l'éloignant du mur ... assez bizarre tout de même ... il roucoule encore parfois mais pas autant semble-t-il .... dois-je l'échanger avec celui de remplacement que j'ai demandé ou non?


----------



## Average Joe (26 Août 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii je te le souhaite, et bonne continuation
> 
> La qualité de fabrication et surtout de montage avant le "made in China" c'était autre chose, mon MBP de début 2008 fonctionne parfaitement et silencieusement, mais l'écran de 17" devenait trop fatiguant pour mes yeux dans le cadre d'un usage quotidien.



Le Made in China chez Apple ne date pas d'hier, c'était déjà le cas quand Steve Jobs a repris les commandes de la marque en 1998. Il me semble que la délocalisation de la production a eu lieu dans les derniers temps où Michael Scully était à la tête de la Pomme.


----------



## quebecd (27 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> même constat, en l'éloignant du mur ... assez bizarre tout de même ... il roucoule encore parfois mais pas autant semble-t-il .... dois-je l'échanger avec celui de remplacement que j'ai demandé ou non?





personnellement vu que les nouveaux ipods vont être mis en vente avant la fin de l'opération école , je vais le 2 septembre faire un échange même si le bruit est effectivement presque partis depuis que je l'ai changé de place. au mieux j'aurais un nouvel ipod et un ordi moins bruyant et au moins j'aurais essayé de l'échanger. au pire je sais comme faire quand le dd gratte.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2010)

il n'empêche qu'il est quand même dingue qu'au final , ce soit les clients qui doivent se débrouiller pour tout comprendre par eux-mêmes!!!:hein:

sans mac g , je crois que je n'aurais pas repris une pomme!


----------



## bambougroove (27 Août 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Le Made in China chez Apple ne date pas d'hier, c'était déjà le cas quand Steve Jobs a repris les commandes de la marque en 1998. Il me semble que la délocalisation de la production a eu lieu dans les derniers temps où Michael Scully était à la tête de la Pomme.


Vii, je parlais d'une autre époque 

Dans mon cas, obtenir un iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) parfaitement fonctionnel a relevé du parcours du combattant (5 exemplaires), mais j'ai fini par en obtenir un :love:  c'est le cas aussi de mon MBP 17" de début 2008 qui fonctionne très bien (du 1er coup), c'est pourquoi j'interviens sur ce forum afin de dire que tous les iMacs ne sont pas défectueux ... ce que  pourraient laisser penser les messages sur ce forum qui émanent bien sûr  plus souvent d'utilisateurs mécontents ou ayant un problème que d'utilisateurs satisfaits 

Les dysfonctionnements divers constatés concernant les deux dernières gammes d'iMac ne proviennent généralement pas d'un défaut de conception mais d'un défaut de montage en usine et/ou de mauvaises séries de composants, made in China et abandon des contrôles de qualité obligent


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2010)

si les ordinateurs n'existaient pas,on serait bien heureux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Bon , j'ai maintenant l'écran de l'iMac qui fait un bruit assez dérangeant quand il est à moitié niveau luminosité = Je le retourne ou non sachant que c'est mon deuxième iMac et qu'il cumule les problèmes :
-Ecran qui couine
-Raye les dvd

?


Merci !


Bref , c'est une belle machine , puissante mais qui n'est pas top niveau fiabilité :/;


----------



## chacha95 (27 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bon , j'ai maintenant l'écran de l'iMac qui fait un bruit assez dérangeant quand il est à moitié niveau luminosité = Je le retourne ou non sachant que c'est mon deuxième iMac et qu'il cumule les problèmes :
> -Ecran qui couine
> -Raye les dvd
> 
> ...


Fait toi rembourser si tu peux !

C'est dingue tout ces problèmes avec ces iMacs ! Il faut les boycotter ! Je viens d'obtenir un remboursement pour le miens ce matin.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Fait toi rembourser si tu peux !
> 
> C'est dingue tout ces problèmes avec ces iMacs ! Il faut les boycotter ! Je viens d'obtenir un remboursement pour le miens ce matin.


qu'avait donc le tien?


----------



## chacha95 (27 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> qu'avait donc le tien?


Un problème de jaunisse ainsi qu un problème de superdrive.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Demain , cela fera 14 jours que je l'aurai , je vais essayer de me le faire rembourser .


----------



## chacha95 (27 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Demain , cela fera 14 jours que je l'aurai , je vais essayer de me le faire rembourser .


Exige le remboursement. Ils peuvent te pousser à faire un échange, mais il ne faut pas céder 

Tu comptes acheter quoi à la place ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Exit le remboursement , j'apporterai l'iMac au SAV.
J'ai un bon lecteur de DVD et le disque dur est correct , donc je garde ma machine (Je peux me faire rembourser mais sous certaines conditions.De plus , tous les iMac ont un souci de rayures dvd et je ne vois pas ce que je pourrais acheter d'autre que l'iMac > L'envy 14 me donne cependant envie , mais je ne veux pas avoir windows 7 en système principal et linux ne me botte pas trop).


----------



## bambougroove (28 Août 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ils peuvent te pousser à faire un échange, mais il ne faut pas céder


Et pourquoi pas ??
Avec un peu (beaucoup) de persévérance, j'ai fini par obtenir un iMac parfaitement fonctionnel 
Des problèmes de qualité de fabrication/assemblage existent ... mais de là à penser que tous les iMac sont de la m....  c'est exagérer


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Je l'envoie au sav pour l'écran et c'est terminé .
Mon Apr ne va pas faire 3 échanges , ce serait grotesque et les problèmes seront toujours là..

Par contre , Sav Apple Store ou APR ? Ils sont plus rapides à l'Apple Store , non ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2010)

bon... j'ai le deuxieme imac et le premier n'est pas encore reparti ...  et au final, depuis que je l'ai éloigné du mur comme indiqué par  certains, ça va ... le second me semble fait un léger souffle un peu  plus fort que le premier comme une voiture en rodage et du coup avec  tous les préférences installées , je preférerais garder le premier  d'autant que le second est beaucoup plus lent au démarrage j'ai pu  comparer! 
que dois-je faire ? 

 dire que si applecare m'avait dit éloigner du mur .. ou des conseils plus utiles  je n'en serai pas là!:hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2010)

brrrrr je ne sais que faire et je dois choisir cet apres midi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Garde le premier ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2010)

ah lalala bon sang comme on se sent bete dans ce genre de truc
le démarrage du second s'est arrangé .. reste que très bêtement  y a le coté " affectif" ..le premier qui  à présent fait comme le second un léger souffle de refroidissement me semble être donc normal et j'y ai déjà passé du temps et inscrit des choses qui sont perso:rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

tu peux me dire quels sont les disques durs de tes deux iMac ? Celui qui est plus lent a lequel ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2010)

deux seagate


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Les mêmes ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2010)

meme modele


----------



## xou (2 Septembre 2010)

Rien de neuf si ce n'est un autre témoignage pour ce problème. 
Acheté un iMac 27" Quad Core 2,8 Ghz, disque 1To Seagate. 
Le premier que j'ai reçu était exagérément bruyant en activité, et d'autre part dès que le disque dur était sollicité genre copie de fichiers cela rendait toute autre activité impossible, j'entends par là roue qui tourne et bloque tous process pendant 5 à 10 secs puis tous s'emballe à nouveau pour récupérer les commandes passées pendant ce temps. 
Autant vous que c'est le genre de trucs qui me rends littéralement  fou. Surtout quand achète une machine comme ça à +1800.
Je me suis décidé à l'échanger. 
Malheureusement, de nouveau Seagate, de nouveau les mêmes problèmes. 
Tout le plaisir de ce cet achat est largement oublié, et je le regrette même. 

J'hésite entre tenter ma chance encore une fois, ou demander un remboursement.


----------



## chacha95 (2 Septembre 2010)

xou a dit:


> Rien de neuf si ce n'est un autre témoignage pour ce problème.
> Acheté un iMac 27" Quad Core 2,8 Ghz, disque 1To Seagate.
> Le premier que j'ai reçu était exagérément bruyant en activité, et d'autre part dès que le disque dur était sollicité genre copie de fichiers cela rendait toute autre activité impossible, j'entends par là roue qui tourne et bloque tous process pendant 5 à 10 secs puis tous s'emballe à nouveau pour récupérer les commandes passées pendant ce temps.
> Autant vous que c'est le genre de trucs qui me rends littéralement  fou. Surtout quand achète une machine comme ça à +1800.
> ...


Ah d'accord... Quand c'est pas les problèmes d'écran jaune, c'est les problèmes de disques durs...

T'as essayé de réparer les autorisations ? Tenter un formatage bas niveau ? Peut être que ça améliorerait les choses. Je souhaite moi aussi investir dans un iMac comme le tiens (i5) et ton feedback me fait hésiter. (déjà que j'ai deux iMac de 2009 et 2010 que j'ai retourné pour des problèmes de Wifi absent, d'écran jaune et de superdrive défectueux)


----------



## Average Joe (3 Septembre 2010)

J'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir attendre un peu que Apple règle les problèmes actuels des iMac à processeurs i5 avant d'investir dans cette nouvelle mouture... J'ai peut-être bien fait de ne pas attendre et d'en rester au Core 2 Duo.
Sinon, confirmez-vous qu'il faille 1,5 fois la capacité du disque natif dans le DD externe pour que les sauvegardes Time Machine se passent au mieux ? Ou la même capacité dans les deux suffit ?


----------



## xou (3 Septembre 2010)

D'après moi la même capacité suffit vu qu'on ne remplit jamais complètement son disque, et jusqu'à ce qu'il soit presque rempli, tu as le temps 

Sinon, je tente un deuxième échange, voyons si le 3e sera le bon. Mais on dit aussi jamais deux sans trois!
A suivre


----------



## chacha95 (3 Septembre 2010)

xou a dit:


> D'après moi la même capacité suffit vu qu'on ne remplit jamais complètement son disque, et jusqu'à ce qu'il soit presque rempli, tu as le temps
> 
> Sinon, je tente un deuxième échange, voyons si le 3e sera le bon. Mais on dit aussi jamais deux sans trois!
> A suivre


Tu veux pas te tenter par une machine refurbished plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

L'iMac est au sav !
Sinon , j'ai remarqué un bug : Quand le son est au mini , le bong au démarrage est toujours au maxi !
Vous l'avez remarqué ?

Merci !


----------



## bambougroove (4 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon , j'ai remarqué un bug : Quand le son est au mini , le bong au démarrage est toujours au maxi !


Ce n'est pas propre aux dernières gammes d'iMac, c'est pareil sur mon MBP de début 2008 avec Leopard 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h52 ----------




Average Joe a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir attendre un peu que Apple règle les problèmes actuels des iMac à processeurs i5 avant d'investir dans cette nouvelle mouture... J'ai peut-être bien fait de ne pas attendre et d'en rester au Core 2 Duo.


Encore une fois, ne pas généraliser des cas particuliers sur les forums, si tous les iMac avaient des problèmes ou étaient défectueux ... ça serait le tollé général !! 



Average Joe a dit:


> Sinon, confirmez-vous qu'il faille 1,5 fois la capacité du disque natif  dans le DD externe pour que les sauvegardes Time Machine se passent au  mieux ? Ou la même capacité dans les deux suffit ?


Concernant Time Machine, et c'est le même principe pour tout autre moyen de sauvegarde, le minimum c'est d'avoir 2 jeux d'avance par précaution : 1 avant toute modification récente, 1 autre avec éventuellement des ajouts/installations/etc. plus récents ... et par là même la quantité de disque disponible correspondante.

En partant du principe que ton DD interne n'est pas complètement plein ... 1,5 fois c'est un minimum, sachant que Time Machine écrase la(les) sauvegarde(s) précédente(s) si la capacité restante est insuffisante !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------




xou a dit:


> Le premier que j'ai reçu était exagérément bruyant en activité, et d'autre part dès que le disque dur était sollicité genre copie de fichiers cela rendait toute autre activité impossible, j'entends par là roue qui tourne et bloque tous process pendant 5 à 10 secs puis tous s'emballe à nouveau pour récupérer les commandes passées pendant ce temps.


Dans ton cas il y a un double problème : d'une part le DD bruyant, et un blocage matérialisé par la roue multicolore qui tourne.
Concernant ce dernier, un changement de DD ne règlera pas le problème, des manipulations ou une réinstallation du système suffisent à régler le souci (voir les sujets consacrés à "mon iMac est lent, bloque, etc.").


----------



## rv4 (4 Septembre 2010)

bonjour a tous

je vais ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice 

Je viens d'acheter un imac 21.5 3.2Ghz et avec le disque dur de 1T, un WD.

Bon alors il y a 3 mois j'avais un 24'' que j ai revendu avant de déménager et pour assurer l'interim j'ai acheté un MBP 13'' sur lequel j'ai installé un ssd intel et viré le lecteur dvd et installé à la place le dd d'origine.

Déjà mon MBP est ultra silencieux. Je n'entend jamais le DD, c'est sur que je ne ls sollicite que peu souvent, juste pour les transferts de docs etc mais même dans ces moment pas un bruit.

Et là, au démarrage de l'imac c'est vrai que j'ai tilté du bruit produit par le DD. Ne comparons pas l'imac et le MBP mais par contre je n'avais pas le souvenir que mon 24'' faisait ce bruit (ceux d'avant le bruit plus présent des ventilos couvrait tout  )

Le bruit du DD est similaire a mes WD 1T ou 500G, ptet en un peu moins fort.
Il est présent assez fréquemment, mais ce n'est pas extrêmement gênant.

Je vais maintenant cheker voir si il le fait en permanence et que je vais laisser passer environ 2-3 jours pour voir. La je suis en pleine installation de tout le bordel donc je vais voir aussi ce que ça done.

De toute facon va falloir que je repasse à l'apple store car ma magic mouse la surface tactile bouge... super...

sinon le reste bien sur c'est du bonheur pourtant cette fois je me suis restreint niveau puissance et options ... j'attend la prochaine révision 

... à oui et puis aussi quand apple se décidera a mettre des superdrive "silencieux"...


----------



## rv4 (5 Septembre 2010)

bon un petit retour apres évaluation...

Apres une installation propre et différent essais de positions en effet je trouve cet imac plus "bruyant".

Bon alors attention je trouve que bruyant est un mauvais terme. Cela reste vraiment silencieux par rapport au pc des personnes autour de moi 

Mais c'est clair que ce nouveau 21,5 se fait plus entendre que mon ancien 24". Sur celui-ci je n'entendais pas du tout les ventilos (juste un leger sifflement de l'ecran) lorsque je faisait du basique (internet, bureautique) alors que là, un léger (tres léger) souffle se fait entendre.

Pour revenir plus précisément au topic je trouve donc en effet que mon DD (un WD) fait plus de bruit que sur mon 24. Les grr grrr je les entend seulement sur mes disques dur externes normalement... et je trouve en effet qu'il se fait entendre à des moments étranges (sans rien faire du tout sur l'ordi, aucun logiciel ouvert). Alors en effet il y a toujours des choses effectués par le système mais c'est bizarre.

A surveiller donc mais il faut relativiser je pense... Je me donne encore 2 jours pour vérifier et peut être que je ferait un échange mais si cela est "normal" j'ai peu de chance que le prochain change quoi que ce soit....


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Septembre 2010)

j'ai eu le premier qui faisait un super bruit de roulement au point qu'apple care m' a dit de demander l'échange .. puis en l'eloignant du mur ... zen ... 
j'ai eu le second qui fait un léger bruit permanent qui n'a pas augmenté en cinq jours d'utilisation .... pas super silencieux mais .. assez zen .. pas de soucis autrement.. bref,... caler le pied pour qu'il ne vibre pas ... avancer du mur ... et puis faire avec ... un point c'est tout ... c'est l'enfer, j'ai fait des enregistrements des bruits de roulement entre les deux pour comparer et au final, bah je ne sais pas... voilà je pense garder le second car c'est le numéro un qui a eu des soucis ... et puis chez apple attend le numéro de série du numéro un dans ses stocks de retour alors voilà .. sinon, ce fil est à la fois intéressant et mauvais car il rend total parano :rateau::rose::hein:


----------



## rv4 (8 Septembre 2010)

désolé pour toi...

après parano oui et non. C'est sur que l'on se fixe dessus mais bon cela n'était pas présent sur les ordi avant (apparement) donc c'est toujours bon d'être souligné 

En tous cas mois je suis quand même satisfait, je le garde et ne regrette pas l'achat de ce 21,5 core i3. (rapport prix-produit correct, bonne perf, écran nickel)

Bon de toute façon je me suis trop habitué au ssd de mon MBP...je crois que ça va pas tarder que je change celui de l'imac ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

J'avais pensé à remplacer le SD par un SSD , mais étant donné que l'on est obligé de démonter complètement l'iMac , la garantie en prendrait un coup .
A voir donc , vu qu'un SSD de 64Go de bonne qualité suffirait (Pour mettre l'Os + les Applications ).


----------



## Average Joe (8 Septembre 2010)

Je n'ai jamais placé l'arrière de Mon Mac face à un mur, peut-être pour cela que je l'ai toujours trouvé aussi silencieux (l'ancien comme le nouveau).  J'imagine qu'il respire mieux ainsi... En fait le seul "bruit" (de fond) que j'ai ne vient pas du Mac mais de la chaîne hi-fi sur laquelle il est branché : je règle assez fort le volume de manière à avoir de la marge de manuvre avec les touches F11 et F12.


----------



## bambougroove (8 Septembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais placé l'arrière de Mon Mac face à un mur, peut-être pour cela que je l'ai toujours trouvé aussi silencieux (l'ancien comme le nouveau).  J'imagine qu'il respire mieux ainsi...


Vii, c'est également mon cas étant donné la configuration de ma pièce de séjour, l'iMac est quasiment au milieu de 30 m2, les seuls éléments qui pourraient le "perturber" sont mon bureau en bois (genre plan de travail mais pas en bois massif) d'une part, et d'autre part il est surélevé avec des pieds en métal façon bar, c'est-à-dire très haut.

Avec le même environnement, j'ai eu 4 iMac dont le DD était bruyant (et de plus suractif), mais le 5ème dans les mêmes conditions est non seulement silencieux mais également normalement actif.

Tout cela pour dire que si l'environnement est important (et quelques astuces peuvent régler le problème), cela ne suffit pas toujours à obtenir un DD silencieux comme cela devrait être le cas !!


----------



## Pouasson (8 Septembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais placé l'arrière de Mon Mac face à un mur, peut-être pour cela que je l'ai toujours trouvé aussi silencieux (l'ancien comme le nouveau).  J'imagine qu'il respire mieux ainsi... En fait le seul "bruit" (de fond) que j'ai ne vient pas du Mac mais de la chaîne hi-fi sur laquelle il est branché : je règle assez fort le volume de manière à avoir de la marge de man&#339;uvre avec les touches F11 et F12.



Bruit de fond que tu pourrais résoudre avec ça :

LineIn

http://www.rogueamoeba.com/freebies/

Dont tu règles la sortie comme ceci, en enclenchant le pass thru (chez moi, ça élimine le "bzzzzzzz" de fond quand l'ampli est réglé fort, pour les mêmes raisons que toi) ;


----------



## Average Joe (9 Septembre 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Bruit de fond que tu pourrais résoudre avec ça :
> 
> LineIn
> 
> ...


Mais Line In sert à l'_entrée_ audio du Mac, j'utilise la _sortie_ audio. Le Mac est donc la source du signal et non sa destination.


----------



## Pouasson (10 Septembre 2010)

Et ? Tu peux régler l'inverse dans ce cas... Ça marche aussi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Septembre 2010)

j'ai renvoyé mon premier .. le deuxieme est un peu plus bruyant mais pas au point du premier dans sa pire periode ... et je vais en recevoir un troisieme mais cette fois, il n'est pas marqué comme passant par la hollande mais comme venant de cork

qu'en penser ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Qu'il a été produit plus recemment et que les problèmes ne se representeront pas ? .
Concernant mon imac , il est toujours au sav : La prochaine fois , j'achèterai à l'apple store..


----------



## Dailyplanet (14 Septembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ...il n'est pas marqué comme passant par la hollande mais comme venant de cork...qu'en penser ?


 
Cork est une des plus grandes villes d'Irlande après Dublin.
Le mien (i7 - 2.93Mhz - 2To) a passé par Cork et est actuellement à Dublin, selon UPS.
A suivre donc...


----------



## pistache18 (15 Septembre 2010)

Je vous donne de mes nouvelles de mon côté. Et bien, je viens de récupérer mon deuxième iMac 27 i5 nouvelle génération pour constater qu'il fait autant de bruit que le précédent.

Toujours un Seagate, et toujours plus de 50 dB mesuré avec mon appli iPhone.

J'ai eu Apple en ligne qui me confirme qu'aucun échange ne peut avoir lieu directement avec Apple si pas acheté en ligne.

Il m'a proposé de me rapproché d'un réparateur Apple agrée, pour réparer éventuellement le disque dur. Je lui ai dit que je ne croyais pas à une panne mais à un défaut de conception au niveau de la marque du disque dur. 

Je lui ai demandé aussi si les réparateur agrée était en mesure de monter des SSD. Il m'a confirmé que cela était possible. Même si cela coute un bras, je crois que je vais me laisser faire, et j'aurais enfin un silence total, tout en moins en terme d'absence de grattage.


----------



## Dailyplanet (19 Septembre 2010)

J'ai reçu mon nouvel iMac (i7 2.93Mhz 2To) hier et j'en suis très content.
Le disque 2To Hitachi HTS...est très silencieux.
Je l'entend à peine que ce soit au repos ou en pleine action (33db avec Decibel Meter sur mon iPhone).
Il est presque aussi silencieux que mon ancien iMac qui avait un Seagate 1To


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Septembre 2010)

J'ai reçu le troisième mac qui est passé par l'Irlande cette fois et non pas par la Hollande ..et alors que je me disais " au mieux, ils auront vérifié un peu l'ordi avant l'envoi , étant donné ce que m'avait dit l'apple conseillère " ... je pensais toutefois que j'aurais encore un seagate  ST ... et j'ai ... un WDC   donc western digital je pense ? :rose:  je teste pendant cinq jours et je vous dis ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

en faisant une recherche sur google, je me rends compte que le seagate apparait dans de nombreuses occurences pour divers soucis mais principalement le bruit et le western digital n'apparaît pas .. un espoir ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (23 Septembre 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon nouvel iMac (i7 2.93Mhz 2To) hier et j'en suis très content.
> Le disque 2To Hitachi HTS...est très silencieux.
> Je l'entend à peine que ce soit au repos ou en pleine action (33db avec Decibel Meter sur mon iPhone).
> Il est presque aussi silencieux que mon ancien iMac qui avait un Seagate 1To



Par contre maintenant j'ai le fameux grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité...Grrrrrr 
Allez hop, retour !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas le seul   .
Aleluilla !


----------



## elamapi (24 Septembre 2010)

Le fait qu'un disque soit bruyant vient du disque lui même. Le fait qu'il gratte ... c'est software. Personne n'a un outil pour voir que sont les processus qui accedent au disque ?

Edit: Je me répond a moi même, faut utiliser la commande iotop en root


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Septembre 2010)

dd plutot silencieux ... ( à force je suis prudent ... ) mais lecteur dvd avec léger grésillement en fonctionnement ... est ce normal ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (28 Septembre 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Par contre maintenant j'ai le fameux grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité...Grrrrrr
> Allez hop, retour !


 
Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel iMac (échange).
Pas de grésillement, disque très silencieux, écran "parfait"...que du bonheur quoi! :rateau:


----------



## ipan (28 Septembre 2010)

Sur mon mac pro 2010 c est un hitachi 2to et il gratte enormement aussi...


----------



## Dailyplanet (28 Septembre 2010)

ipan a dit:


> Sur mon mac pro 2010 c est un hitachi 2to et il gratte enormement aussi...


 
Le mien: Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 et je ne l'entend pas tourner.
Je l'entend très légèrement en activité


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Septembre 2010)

léger gresillement du superdrive en lecture de dvd ... et toujours sonorité d'usage du dd interne... 
la conseillere apple m'encourage à en demander un quatrieme ...:rose:???


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Septembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> léger gresillement du superdrive en lecture de dvd ... et toujours sonorité d'usage du dd interne...
> la conseillere apple m'encourage à en demander un quatrieme ...:rose:???



Fin 2009 j'ai commandé un iMac 27...et après 4 échanges il était parfait.
En septembre 2010 j'en ai recommandé un autre...après 2 échanges, il était parfait.

Donc à ta place, je l'échangerais jusqu'à en recevoir un parfait


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Septembre 2010)

oui! mais là ils deviennent quelque peu pénibles ...
appel aujourd'hui ... un vendeur désagréable ... à la limite de me dire que je le faisais exprès ( comme si passer son temps au telephone avec eux et à emballer remballer , attendre, esperer et se faire des cas de conscience était un plaisir ! ) et me disant une phrase du genre " nous avons construit trois ordi pour vous alors ... " et enchainant sur remboursement et nouvelle commande ...
besoin de passer par les experts apple care niveau deux pour valider le nouvel échange 
heureusement , au niveau deux , on répond que ce genre de cas est déjà arrivé ... 
bref, je me retrouve à avoir deux imac en attente de retour , le numéro deux dd bruyant en usage , le numéro trois idem mais couplé à un super drive pas discret en usage ... 
en attendant un numéro quatre qui j'espere ne fera pas pire


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Septembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> oui! mais là ils deviennent quelque peu pénibles ...
> appel aujourd'hui ... un vendeur désagréable ... à la limite de me dire que je le faisais exprès ( comme si passer son temps au telephone avec eux et à emballer remballer , attendre, esperer et se faire des cas de conscience était un plaisir ! ) et me disant une phrase du genre " nous avons construit trois ordi pour vous alors ... " et enchainant sur remboursement et nouvelle commande ...
> besoin de passer par les experts apple care niveau deux pour valider le nouvel échange
> heureusement , au niveau deux , on répond que ce genre de cas est déjà arrivé ...
> ...



Avec moi, il ont toujours été très sympa et compréhensif. Je n'ai jamais dû insisté, il m'ont toujours proposé un échange ou un remboursement en étant très courtois 

Tu t'en fiche ce que pense CE vendeur...tu dois être satisfait, un point c'est tout !


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Septembre 2010)

franchement j'étais déjà fatigué du taf , là j'ai du passer par quatre personnes sur quasi trois quart d'heure ...

chose rassurante : les responsables du niveau supérieur savent que ce genre de souci (bruit de dd sur plusieurs ordis) peut arriver


----------



## toto160 (1 Octobre 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Fin 2009 j'ai commandé un iMac 27...
> En septembre 2010 j'en ai recommandé un autre...




Tu changes de Mac à chaque mise à jour toi ? :mouais:


----------



## Dailyplanet (1 Octobre 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Tu changes de Mac à chaque mise à jour toi ? :mouais:



Non...non, c'était pour une personne de ma famille :rateau:


----------



## toto160 (2 Octobre 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Non...non, c'était pour une personne de ma famille :rateau:




Ah ok!


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Octobre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> franchement j'étais déjà fatigué du taf , là j'ai du passer par quatre personnes sur quasi trois quart d'heure ...
> 
> chose rassurante : les responsables du niveau supérieur savent que ce genre de souci (bruit de dd sur plusieurs ordis) peut arriver



le dd n'est pas encore silencieux et l'ordi vibre dès le début ... mmmmm mais cette fois , le lecteur dvd un pionneer comme le dvd externe que j'avais sur mon ancien ordi fait un bruit de soufflerie en fonctionnement .... assez imposant ... 
je sens que je vais finir par cesser d'en demander un échange , ça ne s'arrange guère tout cela


----------



## Zhara (11 Octobre 2010)

Même soucis avec mon IMac 2.8 GHz i5...

J'ai renvoyé mon 1er commander sur le store car il grattais vraiment beaucoup... et la celui de remplacement allais très bien jusqu'à ce matin... à chaque activité ça gratte  bon c'est clair que ça ne casse pas les oreilles non plus mais comparé à mon Imac 2.4 intel core duo qui à bientôt 3 ans ça rien n'as voir car il est vraiment silencieux... on n'entends rien du tout 

J'ai téléphoné au store et le mec me dis que c'est tout à fais normal qu'un disque dur gratte...  :mouais:
Donc es que je suis parano où es qu'effectivement on l'entends ce fameux disque dur ???

Bon par la même occas je suis hyper déçu du service après vente de Apple... aussi professionnel qu'étais le vendeur ( bah oui pour vendre tiens  ) aussi nul et déplorable  est le service après vente


----------



## bambougroove (11 Octobre 2010)

Zhara a dit:


> J'ai téléphoné au store et le mec me dis que c'est tout à fais normal qu'un disque dur gratte...  :mouais:
> Donc es que je suis parano où es qu'effectivement on l'entends ce fameux disque dur ???


Vii un disque dur ça gratte, mais avec un Mac ça devrait se faire silencieusement (et à bon escient) et le silence général de la machine est l'une des caractéristiques des matériels Apple !!
Comme ton iMac d'il y a 3 ans, certains iMac des 2 dernières gammes sont silencieux et d'autres pas :mouais:

J'ai eu un très bon contact avec le Service Clients (et non pas le SAV) de l'AppleStore en ligne et j'ai procédé à 4 échanges entre décembre et avril pour cette raison (et aussi la jaunisse pour les 2 premiers), apparemment leur "politique" a changé concernant ce problème ... la quantité de matériels avec DD bruyant (voire suractif) est peut-être trop importante pour accepter des retours systématiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

En même temps , tous les disques Seagate (Ex Maxtor) grattent , ils sont mal "isolés".
Donc , c'est normal et ce n'est pas forcement gênant..


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Octobre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii un disque dur ça gratte, mais avec un Mac ça devrait se faire silencieusement (et à bon escient) et le silence général de la machine est l'une des caractéristiques des matériels Apple !!
> Comme ton iMac d'il y a 3 ans, certains iMac des 2 dernières gammes sont silencieux et d'autres pas :mouais:
> 
> J'ai eu un très bon contact avec le Service Clients (et non pas le SAV) de l'AppleStore en ligne et j'ai procédé à 4 échanges entre décembre et avril pour cette raison (et aussi la jaunisse pour les 2 premiers), apparemment leur "politique" a changé concernant ce problème ... la quantité de matériels avec DD bruyant (voire suractif) est peut-être trop importante pour accepter des retours systématiques ?



les western union ne sont pas entierement exempts ... et puis apres ya le lecteur dvd si c'est pioneer ça souffle! .. bref, le coté pas bruyant de l'imac semble etre une légende


----------



## Rez2a (11 Octobre 2010)

Bon alors moi aussi je ne suis pas très content de l'iMac que j'ai reçu il y a maintenant environ un mois.

Pour résumer en vitesse, j'ai pris pour chez moi le 27" de 2009 sur le refurb, avec le i7 à 2.8 GHz.
Je précise que j'ai déjà depuis quelques mois un iMac 27" au boulot, un modèle de 2009, également commandé sur le refurb, mais le "petit" modèle seulement (C2D @ 3.06 GHz).

Honnêtement, je dois bien dire qu'entre les deux, c'est le jour à la nuit, et dans le mauvais sens (pour moi du moins...).
Mon iMac i7 me fait presque penser à mon petit MacBook avec son DD à 5400rpm pour tout ce qui concerne le temps de démarrage du système, la réactivité au lancement et le temps de lancement des applis.
L'iMac C2D du boulot est à côté impressionnant de vitesse, j'ai l'habitude de lancer Safari/Mail/Skype/iTunes/Xcode/Adium/Tweetie dès le démarrage du système, et je dois bien constater que tout se lance quasi-instantanément par rapport à mon i7.

J'ai aussi remarqué que le disque du i7 grattait vraiment pas mal, ça me dérange pas plus que ça mais faut avouer que ça ne doit pas être très normal tout ça... je ne peux pas comparer le bruit à celui du C2D, vu que je l'utilise au boulot c'est vraiment pas dans des conditions sonores similaires à chez moi.

J'ai déjà tenté un reset PRAM qui n'a pas changé grand chose, j'ai désactivé l'indexation Spotlight pour mon disque externe branché en USB, j'ai fait une réparation des autorisations et une vérification du disque qui n'ont rien arrangé ; j'ai également utilisé le moniteur d'activité pour surveiller les process de Spotlight, mais ils sont quasiment inactifs la plupart du temps.

En revanche, j'ai une donnée qui me parle un peu plus : dans le Moniteur d'activité, on peut surveiller les performances du disque dans l'onglet "Activité disque" ; même en ouvrant des fichiers assez lourds (mkv de qqs Go quand même), je constate que le volume de données lues par seconde ne dépasse pas les 8Mo/s... et encore, c'est le maximum qui est affiché lorsque j'ouvre un logiciel assez lourd (iPhoto), la plupart du temps j'ai du mal à le voir dépasser les 3Mo/s.

Alors j'en appelle à votre solidarité... 
Pour ceux qui ont un iMac qui fonctionne bien, quelle vitesse constatez-vous en moyenne ?
Je fais peut-être fausse route, mais 8Mo/s au MAXIMUM sur un 7200rpm cela me paraît vraiment peu, je ne m'attendais pas à avoir les performances d'un SSD certes, mais de là à retrouver celles de mon MacBook, j'avoue que ça me contrarie un peu...

Voilà, si vous passez par là et que vous avez le temps, essayez donc de surveiller l'activité du disque en lançant un logiciel assez lourd et dites moi à quel volume de données lues par seconde vous arrivez... merci d'avance. 

[Edit]
Pour avoir un peu plus de données : en lançant Xcode, j'ai 6Mo/s de données lues/s ; en lançant iTunes et en parcourant ma bibliothèque (assez importante) en CoverFlow (désolé, pour faire gratter le disque, j'ai pas trouvé mieux), j'arrive à faire péter le score max avec 8.9Mo/s.


----------



## bambougroove (11 Octobre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> les western union ne sont pas entierement exempts ... et puis apres ya le lecteur dvd si c'est pioneer ça souffle! .. bref, le coté pas bruyant de l'imac semble etre une légende


Je comprends ta déception, mais ne prend pas ton cas pour une généralité : certains iMac fonctionnent parfaitement et sont silencieux ... et d'autres non :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps , tous les disques Seagate (Ex Maxtor) grattent , ils sont mal "isolés".
> Donc , c'est normal et ce n'est pas forcement gênant..


Vii un DD ça gratte c'est normal 
Ce qui ne l'est pas concernant un Mac c'est qu'il le fasse bruyamment et pour certains pour un oui ou un non :mouais:

Ben non, TOUS les Seagate 1 To des iMac des 2 dernières gammes ne sont pas bruyants (voire suractifs), voir les témoignages sur ce forum !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------




Rez2a a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont un iMac qui fonctionne bien, quelle vitesse constatez-vous en moyenne ?


J'ai un iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) acheté neuf sur l'AppleStore en ligne qui fonctionne bien, notamment :
- DD Western Digital 1 To silencieux et non suractif
- pas de grésillement lors du réglage de la luminosité
- pas de ventilateurs qui se prennent pour un avion
- pas de jaunisse ...

C'est mon 5ème exemplaire, j'ai retourné les 4 premiers à l'envoyeur pour cause de DD bruyant/suractif (sur les 4) et de jaunisse (sur les 2 premiers).

Concernant l'activité disque, en lançant iTunes : Max : 8,7 Mo/s
Avec seulement Thunderbird et Firefox en activité, le moniteur d'activité indique : Max : 376 ko/s, mais c'est variable 5 mn après c'est 1,2 Mo/s.

Qu'est-ce que cela est censé indiquer ?

EDIT : la sauvegarde Time Machine s'effectue actuellement (seul moment où j'entends le DD gratter bruyamment et de façon ininterrompue) et l'activité disque est maintenant : Max : 26,5 Mo/s.


----------



## Rez2a (11 Octobre 2010)

Je pensais que le fait que mon disque dur gratte était indicateur de "mauvaise santé"... je pense que la vitesse max de lecture des données est un bon indicateur.
En fait, je crois pas que le lancement d'applications soit très parlant, j'ai essayé de parcourir un dossier rempli de .flv avec QuickLook, je suis monté à 60Mo/s en vitesse de lecture, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut réellement mais apparemment mon DD n'a pas un souci extraordinaire avec ça.

Ça m'emmerde de ne pas pouvoir cibler le problème... encore, que mon disque dur gratte, je m'en fous pas mal, le bruit ne me dérange pas plus que ça... ce qui me dérange, c'est qu'il soit si lent à ouvrir les applis (encore une fois, je peux comparer ça tous les jours avec un autre iMac), sans compter le fait que le système soit encore relativement propre, il n'a qu'un mois... je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup de refaire une clean install pour voir si le problème disparaît, je doute qu'il y ait une différence entre le formatage effectué au refurb et la clean install que je pourrais faire moi-même.


----------



## TiteLine (11 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement, il paraît un peu mou.

Lorsque j'ai remplacé le 20" par le 27" i5 (Rev A), j'ai eu une désagréable sensation de "lenteur" au début et pour avoir comparé avec d'autres Macs, il ne s'agissait pas de l'indexation de Spotlight.

J'ai vite résolu le problème en procédant à une clean install (le jour même de l'achat ) et depuis, aucun problème de lenteur. Bref, j'ignore si cela peut être ta solution mais si ça ne l'est pas ... retour au SAV. C'est presque dommage d'avoir attendu que les 2 semaines de "satisfait ou remboursé" se soient écoulées.


----------



## bambougroove (11 Octobre 2010)

Rez2a a dit:


> Ça m'emmerde de ne pas pouvoir cibler le problème... encore, que mon disque dur gratte, je m'en fous pas mal, le bruit ne me dérange pas plus que ça...


Pour les DD bruyants (mais pas suractifs), voir aussi du côté de l'environnement de l'iMac (matériau du bureau, emplacement dans la pièce, ajout d'un élément "amortisseur" sous le pied, etc.), car selon des témoignages sur le forum cela a parfois suffit à régler le problème.



Rez2a a dit:


> ce qui me dérange, c'est qu'il soit si lent à ouvrir les applis (encore  une fois, je peux comparer ça tous les jours avec un autre iMac), sans  compter le fait que le système soit encore relativement propre, il n'a  qu'un mois... je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup de refaire une clean  install pour voir si le problème disparaît, je doute qu'il y ait une  différence entre le formatage effectué au refurb et la clean install que  je pourrais faire moi-même.


Je te conseille de procéder toi-même à une clean install, au moins tu seras certain de partir sur des bases saines, et le cas échéant chercher une autre cause à la lenteur de lancement de tes applications.


----------



## Rez2a (11 Octobre 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Effectivement, il paraît un peu mou.
> 
> Lorsque j'ai remplacé le 20" par le 27" i5 (Rev A), j'ai eu une désagréable sensation de "lenteur" au début et pour avoir comparé avec d'autres Macs, il ne s'agissait pas de l'indexation de Spotlight.
> 
> J'ai vite résolu le problème en procédant à une clean install (le jour même de l'achat ) et depuis, aucun problème de lenteur. Bref, j'ignore si cela peut être ta solution mais si ça ne l'est pas ... retour au SAV. C'est presque dommage d'avoir attendu que les 2 semaines de "satisfait ou remboursé" se soient écoulées.



Oh, les 2 semaines, c'est pas très grave, je n'étais pas prêt à la renvoyer de toute façon (sauf gros gros problème bien sûr).
Je me demande si ça ne tombe pas sous le coup de la garantie 1 an par contre ce genre de trucs... sans compter qu'il a un peu la jaunisse, et oui quand je gagne à Euromillions c'est pas à moitié... 

Merci pour vos réponses, je pense que je vais tenter la clean install, j'ai la chance d'avoir deux DD sous la main pour stocker le peu de données qu'il y a... je reviendrai poster lorsque ça sera fait pour vous tenir au jus, si ça peut aider quelqu'un qui passe par là.


----------



## TiteLine (11 Octobre 2010)

Ah et j'en rajoute une couche en ce qui concerne les Seagate. J'ai ce modèle 1 To sur l'iMac et ... je n'ai vraiment pas à me plaindre.


----------



## MakDo (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir
J'ai fait procéder à un échange de machine à cause d'un seagate 1To bruyant sur un iMac 27" i7 (2.93), il est clair que tous les seagate ne posent pas problème, mais quand ils sont bruyants il ne faut pas hésiter à faire remplacer la machine ou le disque si on dépasse la période légale pour retourner l'ordinateur. 
Espérons que ma prochaine machine me donnera satisfaction car à ce prix là on a tout de même envie d'être très (très) satisfait.
Ps. aucun autre problème à signaler sur la machine que j'ai rendue.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2010)

j'ai toujours ce meme bruit de tremblotement permanent .. mais là c'est le lecteur dvd qui est le plus bruyant quand il marche!!! ça souffle dediou!


----------



## Rez2a (13 Octobre 2010)

Hello,

comme promis je passe donner quelques nouvelles, j'ai formaté le disque de mon iMac hier soir !

Alors, à première vue, mais c'est à prendre avec des maxi pincettes, j'ai vraiment l'impression que le fait de le formater a mis un sérieux coup de boost... je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de remettre toutes mes applis, mais je peux déjà constater que les icônes de Safari ou de Mail n'ont même pas le temps de faire un bond dans le Dock avant que le premier lancement soit effectué, juste après le démarrage de l'ordi (avant formatage, c'était plutôt 2 ou 3 bonds pour Safari).

Donc pour l'instant tout roule, mais on verra avec le temps, en tout cas je retrouve la réactivité de mon iMac du boulot  merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Octobre 2010)

après quatre imac ... que dire , toujours ce meme bruit de frigo qui tremblote en permanence ... et je remarque le meme genre de chose sur l'ordi hp du travail qui fonctionne avec un athlon etc...  serait-ce en fait un roulement continuel des ventilos ? en tout cas, pas de silence si silencieux ... juste la présence de la bete 
et apple qui commence à se faire tirer l'oreille pour le dernier échange , ya un truc qui bugge faut que je vois ça demain!


----------



## bambougroove (20 Octobre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> après quatre imac ... que dire , toujours ce meme bruit de frigo qui tremblote en permanence ... et je remarque le meme genre de chose sur l'ordi hp du travail qui fonctionne avec un athlon etc...  serait-ce en fait un roulement continuel des ventilos ?


Un "frigo qui tremblote en permanence" ?
Apparemment ce n'est pas le bruit pas très sonore mais gênant constaté pour la plupart des membres concernant le DD, qui s'apparente plus à un gargouillis d'estomac ou grattage agaçant (permanent ou intermittent).

Fais une recherche sur le forum concernant l'environnement de l'iMac (matériau du bureau, positionnement dans la pièce, "bidule" à mettre sous le pied pour amortir, etc.).


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2010)

J'en remets une couche : iMac 2010, recu en aout : Hitachi HDS722020ALA330, 2 To et 32 Mo de cache. Toujours aussi silencieux depuis deux mois. Plus silencieux d'ailleurs que mes Caviar Green EADS et EARS externes connectes a un rack Newertech, qui ne tournent pourtant qu'a 5200 tpm. Excellente experience utilisateur donc.


----------



## Kotix (27 Octobre 2010)

iMac core i5 @ 3.6 avec le ST31000528AS 1 To, aucun problème pour ma part, dois je m'inquietter ?


----------



## vimac (27 Octobre 2010)

Le bruit du mien s'est fait entendre dès le début. J'ai regardé les forums et j'ai trouvé cette fiche sur le site d'Apple. Ils semblent indiquer que les "bruits" sont normaux.
Mais mon iMac*24" était d'un silence confondant. J'en conclus que le disque dur actuel est "bruyant" par rapport au précédent. Surtout pour un ordinateur à 2000*&#8364;.
Il s'agit d'un Seagate ST31000528AS 1*To. Je mettais ça sur le compte de la taille du disque. Mais en vous lisant, j'en déduis que c'est tout de même une anomalie.
Du coup, je ne sais pas trop que faire. Changer le disque dur, ça signifie me passer de mon iMac plusieurs semaines pendant le remplacement du DD.
Combien de temps a pris ce remplacement de disque chez vous ?


----------



## bambougroove (27 Octobre 2010)

vimac a dit:


> Du coup, je ne sais pas trop que faire. Changer le disque dur, ça signifie me passer de mon iMac plusieurs semaines pendant le remplacement du DD.
> Combien de temps a pris ce remplacement de disque chez vous ?


Voir cette news : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/174322/le-disque-dur-de-l-imac-2010-fait-trop-de-bruit

En résumé, il y a des DD toutes marques confondues qui sont bruyants/suractifs et d'autres tout marques confondues qui ne le sont pas.
Être gêné par le bruit de son DD, ou que celui gratte en permanence, ce n'est pas normal concernant un Mac.

D'après la news, le problème serait software et non hardware. 
OK, mais dans ce cas comment expliquer que certains DD sont silencieux et normalement actifs ?

Il est possible de l'expliquer en partie par le fait que les bruits entendus par les utilisateurs sont différents, et n'ont vraisemblablement pas tous la même cause.

Dans ce post, il s'agit d'un DD qui gratte bruyamment (genre "gargouillis d'estomac" pour les uns, "grr grr" pour les autres) et quasi en permanence.
Un DD qui gratte normalement et à bon escient, ne se fait entendre que lors d'opérations particulières, comme une sauvegarde Time Machine ou la réparation des permissions.

Dans d'autres cas, il peut s'agir de phénomènes de résonance dus à l'environnement de l'iMac, voir les astuces sur le forum concernant : le matériau du bureau, le positionnement dans la pièce, les "bidules" à mettre sous le pied, etc.


----------



## vimac (27 Octobre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse. J'avais lu ce sujet, c'est ce qui m'a alerté. Je pense sérieusement à refaire une nouvelle installation de mon Mac avec un formatage du disque dur dans un premier temps. J'ai pas mal "d'anomalies" qui me laissent penser qu'il y a un "loup" avec ce disque dur, même si la réparation déclare qu'il est normal.
Je suppose qu'Apple demandera cette manipulation avant tout échange de disque.


----------



## bambougroove (27 Octobre 2010)

vimac a dit:


> Je pense sérieusement à refaire une nouvelle installation de mon Mac avec un formatage du disque dur dans un premier temps. J'ai pas mal "d'anomalies" qui me laissent penser qu'il y a un "loup" avec ce disque dur, même si la réparation déclare qu'il est normal.


Une "clean install" (formatage du DD + installation de l'OS) est de toute façon vivement recommandée lors de l'achat d'un ordinateur neuf ou d'occasion, en tout cas par ceux qui sont suffisamment confirmés pour le faire.

Concernant les "anomalies" du DD, s'il s'agit d'erreurs de hiérarchie, etc., elles reviennent même après réparation ou clean install.
J'ai eu ce problème aussi bien avec les 4 iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) dont le DD était bruyant/suractif, qu'avec le 5ème dont le DD est normal (grattage discret et à bon escient).



vimac a dit:


> Je suppose qu'Apple demandera cette manipulation avant tout échange de disque.


Oui, il est préférable d'effectuer une clean install avant tout retour de DD, afin d'effacer tes données personnelles, si parano voir les options d'effacement plus poussées.

Selon les derniers témoignages Apple rechigne à échanger l'iMac ou le DD et invite à consulter sa page sur les bruits "normaux" des DD.
La proportion de DD concernés doit être importante pour qu'ils réagissent comme cela maintenant, ce n'était pas le cas dans les premiers mois pour la gamme de fin 2009.

Toujours selon les témoignages sur le forum, le remplacement du DD seul ne suffit pas à régler le problème.

Il reste donc à espérer que le problème soit bien software, et attendre un correctif de la part d'Apple ...


----------



## oxygo (27 Octobre 2010)

Hello, après 2 mois d'utilisation, mon DD ne gratte pas, enfin juste quand je travailles dessus. Mais rien d'anormal chez moi je pense


----------



## MakDo (31 Octobre 2010)

Je ne gagne pas au change, j'ai récupéré un imac27" avec un 2To Hitachi HDS722020ALA330, le disque est super silencieux, rien à dire, mais comme d'autres sur les forums j'ai récupéré un frigos qui vibre, j'ai l'impression qu'un moteur tourne dans la pièce d'à côté quand j'allume mon imac.
Je me demande si j'ai bien fait d'échanger mon seagate 1To bruyant, ça sent l'échange à nouveau.
La troisième sera (peut-être) la bonne


----------



## chacha95 (31 Octobre 2010)

Gardez vos Disque durs... Paraît-il que les nouveaux drivers des Seagate sont censés résoudre le problème chez PC. Espérons qu'ils en sortirons également pour mac.


----------



## Dailyplanet (31 Octobre 2010)

MakDo a dit:


> Je ne gagne pas au change, j'ai récupéré un imac27" avec un 2To Hitachi HDS722020ALA330, le disque est super silencieux, rien à dire, mais comme d'autres sur les forums j'ai récupéré un frigos qui vibre, j'ai l'impression qu'un moteur tourne dans la pièce d'à côté quand j'allume mon imac.
> Je me demande si j'ai bien fait d'échanger mon seagate 1To bruyant, ça sent l'échange à nouveau.
> La troisième sera (peut-être) la bonne



C'est quoi le bruit...les ventilateurs du iMac ??


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Octobre 2010)

j'en suis au numero cinq, je confirme le bruit de frigo toujours là .... ce ne sont pas les ventilos ... bruit de roulement continu du disque qui doit résonner quelque part ...? j'ai calé le pied de mille et une façons mais rien de différent 
bref; le numéro quatre comportait un big souci de bluetooth celui -ci a l'air d'aller ... alors bah bof je vais peut -être me résigner ? ???
( les ordi bas de gamme de marque hp avec windows xp au travail font le même bruit )


----------



## bambougroove (31 Octobre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'en suis au numero cinq, je confirme le bruit de frigo toujours là .... ce ne sont pas les ventilos ... bruit de roulement continu du disque qui doit résonner quelque part ...? j'ai calé le pied de mille et une façons mais rien de différent


C'est à l'intérieur qu'il faut caler le disque dur, j'ai vu un cas similaire sur le forum.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Novembre 2010)

certes mais comment faire ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Novembre 2010)

et comment fait on cela ?


----------



## MakDo (1 Novembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse d'une vibration émanant du disque dur, j'ai fait un test avec un système embarqué sur un disque externe en usb, j'ai exactement le même bruit de "moteur" en arrière plan, quelque soit l'activité de l'iMac. Sur la précédente machine avec disk seagate 1To problématique, le fait de passer sur un externe éliminait le gratt-gratt-glop-glop donc on pouvait penser que cela venait du disk (chose confirmée depuis par Seagate).
Le pire c'est que sur cet iMac avec disk Hitachi 2To si j'abaisse l'écran totalement, le bruit disparait, ou s'atténue, mais il faut faire une pression sur l'ensemble.
J'en ai déjà fait part à Apple, c'est une machine que j'ai récupérée vendredi, je me dirige vers un échange mais quand je lis qu'après 4 machines certains ont toujours le problème de "turbine", c'est à se demander s'il existe une solution matérielle.
Ma confiance dans Apple en prend un coup à chaque fois que j'ouvre une machine à 2300 et que j'ai l'impression qu'on m'a vendu un Acer.


----------



## G4lover (1 Novembre 2010)

Tout ces problèmes font peur ...  Moi qui est un switcher tout récent, tout est parfait avec mon macbook pro 13 ,  mon père pensant sérieusement à switcher pour un iMac 27" ... Je me demande si je ne vais pas lui conseiller d'attendre la nouvelle version des imacs :/ ..

Et je sais qu'on va me répondre " Mais non c'est un problème isolé..."   sauf que la , non , ça prend des proportions dingues , je vois partout les meme problèmes de jaunisse , bruit du dd et autres... qui reviennent des centaines de fois , et pas que sur Macg  biensur..


----------



## Dailyplanet (1 Novembre 2010)

G4lover a dit:


> Tout ces problèmes font peur ... Moi qui est un switcher tout récent, tout est parfait avec mon macbook pro 13 , mon père pensant sérieusement à switcher pour un iMac 27" ... Je me demande si je ne vais pas lui conseiller d'attendre la nouvelle version des imacs


 
Au pire, tu échanges jusqu'à ce que tu sois satisfait 
pour moi, c'était au deuxième...et maintenant, c'est que du bonheur


----------



## judelow (1 Novembre 2010)

Je confirme le problème des disque durs bruyants ! Tu peux aller faire un tour sur mon topic : "Switch quelque peu déroutant"

Bref, il faudrait contacter directement Apple pour qu'ils fassent un communiqué Officiel mais malheureusement je ne sais pas comment faire pour que cela succite l'attention de la direction et non pas les techniciens...


----------



## G4lover (1 Novembre 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Au pire, tu échanges jusqu'à ce que tu sois satisfait
> pour moi, c'était au deuxième...et maintenant, c'est que du bonheur



Non non , ce n'est pas normal d'avoir à échanger sa machine à peine reçue , qui plus est une machine a 1700 &#8364;...  Quand je vois ici qu'il y a des personnes qui ont échangé jusqu'a 5 fois leur machine ...   C'est assez déçevant de la part d'apple pour une machine à ce prix la ..


----------



## oxygo (5 Novembre 2010)

Il est évident qu'entre les problèmes d'iMac et les problèmes des nouveaux MacBook Air, la qualité de fabrication d'Apple baisse.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Le problème de disque dur n'en est pas un : Les seagate font bcp de 'bruit' depuis plus de 15 ans .
Concernant la fiabilité , tous les mac ont eu des problèmes , donc , non , la qualité n'est pas en baisse..


----------



## fredsnit (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je m'apprêtai à commander mon Imac et avant de passer commande je tombe sur ce post. Finalement, je pense que je vais attendre car j'ai déjà eu l'expérience chez Packard Bell (shame on me I know) de 4/5 échanges et ça saoule. L'ordinateur dont on dispose 1 semaine sur 3 mois c'est insupportable.

C'est dommage car j'avais très envie de passer sous Mac car cela aurait pu m'être utile de connaitre les deux environnements. Mais constatant qu'il y a plus de déçu que de satisfait alors que vous êtes fan d'Apple. Je pense qu'il est plus raisonnable d'attendre la prochaine version de l'Imac qui pourrait faire un Gap (comme devenir tactile maybe!!!).


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2010)

je confirme que meme avec un western digital, il ya toujours les memes gratouillis d'estomac ou de frigo ou de ... bref, ce n'est pas le silence promis et en fait, le bruit est le meme qu'un ordi hp de base
reste le systeme mac osx qui est excellent


----------



## bambougroove (6 Novembre 2010)

fredsnit a dit:


> Je m'apprêtai à commander mon Imac et avant de passer commande je tombe sur ce post. Finalement, je pense que je vais attendre car j'ai déjà eu l'expérience chez Packard Bell (shame on me I know) de 4/5 échanges et ça saoule. L'ordinateur dont on dispose 1 semaine sur 3 mois c'est insupportable.


RELATIVISER les messages sur les forums, bla bla 

Je n'aurais jamais procédé à 4 échanges si c'était pour un PC, Packard Bell ou autres !!
Je l'ai fait uniquement pour l'iMac 27" ... car il le vaut bien :love:
Mais bon, j'avais un MacBook Pro 17" (early 2008) qui marche encore du feu de dieu pour patienter 

Ben oui, n'en déplaise à certains, la qualité de fabrication des derniers iMac est désastreuse (j'attends de pied ferme le premier qui me demande mes sources de stats ) mais elle ne concerne qu'une partie de la production, c'est par conséquent la loterie :mouais: OK mais quel bonheur de l'utiliser au quotidien quand il fonctionne bien


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> RELATIVISER les messages sur les forums, bla bla
> 
> Je n'aurais jamais procédé à 4 échanges si c'était pour un PC, Packard Bell ou autres !!
> Je l'ai fait uniquement pour l'iMac 27" ... car il le vaut bien :love:
> ...


tu penses que je demande un numéro six ou non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

C'est peut-être toi qui a un problème au bout du sixième :rateau:.


----------



## oxygo (6 Novembre 2010)

fredsnit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'apprêtai à commander mon Imac et avant de passer commande je tombe sur ce post. Finalement, je pense que je vais attendre car j'ai déjà eu l'expérience chez Packard Bell (shame on me I know) de 4/5 échanges et ça saoule. L'ordinateur dont on dispose 1 semaine sur 3 mois c'est insupportable.
> 
> C'est dommage car j'avais très envie de passer sous Mac car cela aurait pu m'être utile de connaitre les deux environnements. Mais constatant qu'il y a plus de déçu que de satisfait alors que vous êtes fan d'Apple. Je pense qu'il est plus raisonnable d'attendre la prochaine version de l'Imac qui pourrait faire un Gap (comme devenir tactile maybe!!!).



Prends toi un Mac mini et ou un MacBook pro ce sont des bons compromis. Je regrette un peu de ne pas avoir pris un Mac mini + Apple display + souris + clavier.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est peut-être toi qui a un problème au bout du sixième :rateau:.


j'aimerais penser ainsi ... disons que là je commence à me résigner ... snow léo et l'absence de virus reste le point fort . esthetiquement c'est une jolie machine ... pour le reste, ça a l'air de marcher ...
à part ce coté bruyant mais comme les hp sont du meme genre et qu'il s'en vend sans que ce bruit de fonctionnement semble étonnant je vais peut etre me résigner...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

Retente un coup , j'avais eu le bon au bout de 3 fois perso .

Bonne chance , je te comprends.


Ps : D'autant plus que l'on me prenait pour un fou lorsque je disais que mon iMac avait un problème..


----------



## TiteLine (6 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Retente un coup , *j'avais eu* le bon au bout de 3 fois perso .
> 
> 
> .



Tu ne l'as déjà plus?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

Oui .
Comment tu crois que j'ai acheté le MacBook Air ?


----------



## TiteLine (6 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui .
> Comment tu crois que j'ai acheté le MacBook Air ?




Je pensais que tu avais gagné à l'euromillion 
Ouep c'est logique 

Avec la mémoire flash, il n'y aura plus de disque dur qui gratte ou glougloute 

Il n'empêche que c'est vraiment la loterie ces histoires de disque dur.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

Non : TOUS les disque Seagate font du bruit , depuis plus de 20 ans .
De plus , Seagate = Maxtor = Fait du bruit .


----------



## Average Joe (7 Novembre 2010)

Pour ceux d'entre vous qui ont un Mac bruyant dont l'arrière est proche d'un mur, je suggère de le disposer comme le mien, de telle sorte que son dos soit tourné vers l'intérieur de la pièce, le disque dur devrait se révéler moins sonore. En plus, il refroidira mieux.


----------



## bambougroove (7 Novembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Pour ceux d'entre vous qui ont un Mac bruyant dont l'arrière est proche d'un mur, je suggère de le disposer comme le mien, de telle sorte que son dos soit tourné vers l'intérieur de la pièce, le disque dur devrait se révéler moins sonore. En plus, il refroidira mieux.


Ce n'est pas qu'"_une idée, en passant_" ... c'est même une évidence de ne pas coller son iMac trop près d'un mur, même si certains le mettent carrément au mur 

J'ai abordé ce sujet plusieurs fois sur le forum, notamment page 14 et 15 de cette discussion, : l'environnement de l'iMac (surtout le 27") joue un rôle plus ou moins important dans des phénomènes bruyants ou de résonance selon des témoignages sur ce forum.



bambougroove a dit:


> ...
> Dans ce post, il s'agit d'un DD qui gratte bruyamment (genre  "gargouillis d'estomac" pour les uns, "grr grr" pour les autres) et  quasi en permanence.
> Un DD qui gratte normalement et à bon escient, ne se fait entendre que  lors d'opérations particulières, comme une sauvegarde Time Machine ou la  réparation des permissions.
> 
> Dans d'autres cas, il peut s'agir de phénomènes de résonance dus à  l'environnement de l'iMac, voir les astuces sur le forum concernant : le  matériau du bureau, le positionnement dans la pièce, les "bidules" à  mettre sous le pied, etc.


----------



## Aekold (7 Novembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé l'iso bootable du firmware du fameux disque dur Seagate. Cependant impossible d'installer ledit firmware. C'est frustrant de se dire qu'il existe un correctif, mais qu'il est impossible de s'en servir...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Novembre 2010)

Aekold a dit:


> J'ai trouvé l'iso bootable du firmware du fameux disque dur Seagate. Cependant impossible d'installer ledit firmware. C'est frustrant de se dire qu'il existe un correctif, mais qu'il est impossible de s'en servir...


le correctif est pour windows


----------



## Aekold (7 Novembre 2010)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre.


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Novembre 2010)

est ce que j'en demande un sixieme ? :rose:


----------



## G4lover (8 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> est ce que j'en demande un sixieme ? :rose:



Sérieusement c'est grave d'en arriver la ,   je crois que vous voyez des défauts la ou il n'y en a pas .  Si  au 5 ème mac ya toujours un truc , c'est que c'est normal ..
Je pense que le fait d'etre au courant qu'il y ait un " problème " , agit énormément sur le fait qu'on le remarque...C'est psychologique


----------



## bambougroove (8 Novembre 2010)

G4lover a dit:


> Sérieusement c'est grave d'en arriver la ,   je crois que vous voyez des défauts la ou il n'y en a pas .  Si  au 5 ème mac ya toujours un truc , c'est que c'est normal ..
> Je pense que le fait d'etre au courant qu'il y ait un " problème " , agit énormément sur le fait qu'on le remarque...C'est psychologique


Oui c'est grave d'en arriver là ... de la part d'Apple !! 

Pour ma part : 5 iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) pour en avoir un correct ... et encore il a un léger défaut de placement  de la vitre 

Que tu ne sois pas concerné tant mieux pour toi, mais ne viens pas  mettre en doute les milliers de commentaires sur MacG, sans parler des autres  sites et forums francophones et anglophones, y compris sur le site  d'Apple !!! :mouais:

Quant à l'effet psychologique, même si tu as raison en partie (pour la jaunisse par exemple), il ne joue pas concernant le grattage quasiment permanent du DD qui est très agaçant et bien sûr anormal ... même Seagate en a convenu en modifiant le firmware sous Windows.


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Oui c'est grave d'en arriver là ... de la part d'Apple !!
> 
> Pour ma part : 5 iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) pour en avoir un correct ... et encore il a un léger défaut de placement  de la vitre
> 
> ...



donc j'en demande un sixieme ? :rose:
je vous assure que ce n'est pas psycho


----------



## bambougroove (8 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> donc j'en demande un sixieme ? :rose:


Dégoûtée, je pensais m'arrêter au 4ème, et le 5ème est OK :love:

A toi de voir, en fonction des récents éléments d'information dont tu disposes dans ce post et ailleurs.


----------



## Aekold (8 Novembre 2010)

D'un certain point de vue, ça rassure de ne pas être le seul à "psychoter" pour un bruit de disque dur qui gratte anormalement. Il faut dire aussi, qu'au prix du matériel on est en droit de demandé l'irréprochable...


----------



## Alino06 (9 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Que tu ne sois pas concerné tant mieux pour toi, mais ne viens pas  mettre en doute les milliers de commentaires sur MacG, sans parler des autres  sites et forums francophones et anglophones, y compris sur le site  d'Apple !!! :mouais:



La plupart des gens ne postent QUE pour venir parler d'un problème, ta réflexion ne tient pas.
Il faut pour avoir un avis réel, prendre l'ensemble des utilisateurs d'iMac 27 et voir quel pourcentage a eu un soucis un jour avec.

Au bureau nous avons 7 iMac 27 i7 de 2010, aucun n'a jamais eu le moindre problème
et à la maison j'ai un iMac 27 C2D de 2009 qui n'a (je touche du bois) jamais eu le MOINDRE soucis non plus

Dans ce cas, devrais je dire que 100% des macs tournent comme des horloges ?
Non bien sur


----------



## bambougroove (9 Novembre 2010)

Alino06 a dit:


> La plupart des gens ne postent QUE pour venir parler d'un problème, ta réflexion ne tient pas.


Je parle justement de CEUX qui ont posté pour ce problème, dont G4lover mets en doute le jugement et l'état mental !! :mouais:



Alino06 a dit:


> Il faut pour avoir un avis réel, prendre l'ensemble des utilisateurs  d'iMac 27 et voir quel pourcentage a eu un soucis un jour avec.


Apple ne donnera jamais ce chiffre 
La réalité dont nous disposons, ce sont les très nombreux messages sur les forums à ce sujet !!



Alino06 a dit:


> Au bureau nous avons 7 iMac 27 i7 de 2010, aucun n'a jamais eu le moindre problème
> et à la maison j'ai un iMac 27 C2D de 2009 qui n'a (je touche du bois) jamais eu le MOINDRE soucis non plus
> 
> Dans ce cas, devrais je dire que 100% des macs tournent comme des horloges ?
> Non bien sur


Ais-je dit que 100% des iMac avaient ce problème de disque dur ??


----------



## Alino06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Non mais tu sous entends qu'il y a énormément d'iMac avec un soucis, si je me base par rapport à mon expérience utilisateur je te dis que c'est faux 8 machines 0 soucis, j'ai oublié de rajouter au parc 2 iMac 21,5 de 2010 et un ... mac mini de 2010 tournant comme des horloges aussi, on est donc à 11 sans problème.
Après je te le dis un forum n'est jamais le reflet de la réalité, parce que peu de personnes viennent poster uniquement pour dire qu'ils adorent leurs machines et que tout va bien
C'est comme ton docteur qui te voit que rarement en bonne santé, ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu es toujours malade.

Tu as le même problème avec les voitures aussi, ceux qui postent sont souvent ceux qui se plaignent.


----------



## bambougroove (9 Novembre 2010)

Alino06 a dit:


> Non mais tu sous entends qu'il y a énormément d'iMac avec un soucis, si je me base par rapport à mon expérience utilisateur je te dis que c'est faux 8 machines 0 soucis, j'ai oublié de rajouter au parc 2 iMac 21,5 de 2010 et un ... mac mini de 2010 tournant comme des horloges aussi, on est donc à 11 sans problème.
> Après je te le dis un forum n'est jamais le reflet de la réalité, parce que peu de personnes viennent poster uniquement pour dire qu'ils adorent leurs machines et que tout va bien
> C'est comme ton docteur qui te voit que rarement en bonne santé, ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu es toujours malade.
> 
> Tu as le même problème avec les voitures aussi, ceux qui postent sont souvent ceux qui se plaignent.


Le débat n'est pas sur ce thème (peu de gens postent en positif, etc.), je connais le fonctionnement des forums 

J'ai réagi à la mise en doute de ce problème de DD bruyant/suractif, dont la véracité n'est plus à démontrer ... à la vue des milliers de commentaires sur les forums !!

Par exemple, le forum de support d'Apple 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2244915&tstart=375

EDIT :
J'ajoute la news de MacG à ce sujet :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/174322/le-disque-dur-de-l-imac-2010-fait-trop-de-bruit

et l'un des rédacteurs s'est plaint dans un article sur un autre sujet du bruit généré par le DD de l'iMac 27" de l'un de ses collèges !!


----------



## G4lover (9 Novembre 2010)

Super la censure Macg , on efface mes méssages sans rien dire , alors qu'il n'y avait absolument rien d'insultant dans celui ci...   J'imagine que celui ci va etre effacé aussi .


----------



## Average Joe (9 Novembre 2010)

Intéressante réponse d'Apple Pogo sur la partie Support du site du constructeur :

_Hey guys,_

_I have a 2tb hitachi drive in my imac 27 inch core I7 it does make a  little noise I can hear it work but it's normal. But some hard drives do  make more noise than others I've been a apple tech for many years Ive  noticed that a lot of hard do have a "break in period" which means that  the first 70 to 100 hours of use might be a little bit noisier *but  that's normal because as the head of the hard drive arm mechanism  is  brand new so when it get's used up a little bit it won't be as loud as  when it's brand new. Also the bearings get used up a bit so it operates  more smoothly.
*
Cheers
Jeremie         _


----------



## bambougroove (9 Novembre 2010)

G4lover a dit:


> Super la censure Macg , on efface mes méssages sans rien dire , alors qu'il n'y avait absolument rien d'insultant dans celui ci...   J'imagine que celui ci va etre effacé aussi .


Cool lover 
Ce n'est pas le genre ici pour les messages respectant les règles du forum et tout simplement la netiquette 

Le message auquel j'ai réagi est toujours là et bien visible 11 posts plus haut ... même si je le considère comme insultant vis-à-vis de ceux qui ont un DD bruyant/suractif !! 



			
				G4lover a dit:
			
		

> _*Sérieusement c'est grave d'en arriver la ,   je crois que vous voyez des  défauts la ou il n'y en a pas .*_  Si  au 5 ème mac ya toujours un truc ,  c'est que c'est normal ..
> Je pense que le fait d'etre au courant qu'il y ait un " problème " ,  agit énormément sur le fait qu'on le remarque...C'est psychologique


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

Alors on est au moins 3 à avoir eu des problèmes psychologiques pris en charge par l'Apple Store .


----------



## bambougroove (9 Novembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Intéressante réponse d'Apple Pogo sur la partie Support du site du constructeur


Yes, c'est un fait à prendre en compte lorsque tu as un DD "normal", tout comme la réponse d'Apple concernant l'évaluation des bruits "habituels" : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3204?viewlocale=fr_FR

Le problème évoqué dans ce post est un DD qui gratte plus bruyamment que la normale pour un Mac *ET* ceci quasi en permanence, pour un oui ou un non, que tu touches ton ordi ou pas (et bien sûr sans Time Machine, Spotlight, ni réparation des permissions)  ... ça te parait normal ?? :mouais:

Pas moi, et c'est pour cette raison principale que j'ai procédé à 4 échanges fin 2009/début 2010 pour finalement en obtenir un 5ème dont le DD est *normal*, car je n'ai pas payé un iMac près de 2 000 euros pour entendre un gargouillis d'estomac toute la journée et prendre plaisir à l'éteindre tellement j'en ai plein la tête !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Alors on est au moins 3 à avoir eu des problèmes psychologiques pris en charge par l'Apple Store .




Nous sommes même chanceux car, selon des témoignages récents sur ce forum, Apple répond à ceux qui se plaignent d'un DD bruyant/suractif que c'est "normal" qu'un DD fasse du bruit !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

Bah j'ai eu l'alim avec le deuxième modèle , c'est bien pour cela que c'est passé .


----------



## bambougroove (9 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah j'ai eu l'alim avec le deuxième modèle , c'est bien pour cela que c'est passé .


Bah moi c'était une jaunisse sévère en plus du DD.  :mouais: 

En revanche, pour le 3ème et 4ème il s'agissait uniquement du DD gargouilleur à temps complet :rateau:

J'ai également eu la chance d'avoir un interlocuteur du Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne, particulièrement sympathique, empathique et efficace, qui a suivi mon dossier de A à Z, ce qui a facilité l'accord du SAV pour ces échanges, mais aussi contribué à ma motivation pour les effectuer 4 fois, car c'est très prenant ces livraisons, retours, déballages, remballages ... :rateau:

Par ailleurs, sur tous les exemplaires de DD, j'ai eu des erreurs (hiérarchie, etc.) à répétition qui sont  réparées mais qui reviennent très rapidement (2 jours par exemple), y compris sur le DD normal, mais là je  soupçonne plus des micro-coupures ou autre raison électrique.


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Novembre 2010)

> pour entendre un gargouillis d'estomac toute la journée et prendre plaisir à l'éteindre tellement j'en ai plein la tête !!
> 
> Nous sommes même chanceux car, selon des témoignages récents sur ce forum, Apple répond à ceux qui se plaignent d'un DD bruyant/suractif que c'est "normal" qu'un DD fasse du bruit !!



j'ai appelé applecare en demandant si à son avis , je devais en demander un nouveau ou si c'etait normal , ce bruit de petit moteur frigo qui roule en permanence et tremblote .. hébbien la réponse est : " non demandez l'echange".. 
j'avoue que je ne sais pas si je vais en faire à nouveau l'effort j'ai encore quelques heures pour décider avant la fin du délai de quatorze jours


----------



## bambougroove (10 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'ai appelé applecare en demandant si à son avis , je devais en demander un nouveau ou si c'etait normal , ce bruit de petit moteur frigo qui roule en permanence et tremblote .. hébbien la réponse est : " non demandez l'echange"..
> j'avoue que je ne sais pas si je vais en faire à nouveau l'effort j'ai encore quelques heures pour décider avant la fin du délai de quatorze jours


Ton problème ("_bruit de petit moteur frigo qui roule en permanence et tremblote_") me semble différent de celui de cette discussion, ou du moins comme je te l'ai déjà indiqué il viendrait en plus de celui du DD bruyant/suractif, notamment du fait des vibrations et du tremblotement dont tu parles sur plusieurs discussions, phénomènes que je n'ai constaté sur aucun de mes iMac et qui n'ont à ma connaissance pas fait écho parmi les membres de ce forum.

Tu es de toute façon déçu et je le comprends, alors au point où tu en es ... tente un dernier échange


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Novembre 2010)

à part mac osx , apple c'est  nul ça vaut juste un hp! même qualité, même pièces détachées, même fabrication


il n'y a plus qu'à prier pour que celui-ci soit le bon ... car pour apple arrivé à cinq on n'échange plus et un " ordi ça fait du bruit, c'est normal!" ( je cite!) 
amabilité très relative. façon de faire très relative.
et que les béni oui-oui ne viennent pas nous faire la morale à grands coups de "psycho" truc et de " mais non faut pas généraliser!" :hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein:

des heures et des inquiétudes  passées pour quoi ? rien!


----------



## oxygo (11 Novembre 2010)

La mise à jour en 10.6.5 a encore rendu plus calme mon DD chez moi et chez vous ? 

Ne t'inquiète pas Joel tu n'es pas fou, je suis également un perfectionniste, 4 échange d'iPhone 4 et j'ai fini par me faire rembourser (le livreur UPS en rigole encore). Ont-ils droit de refuser un 6eme échange ? Je serais toi je leur collerais une petite assignation en justice pour obligation de résultat et d'autre truc.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Novembre 2010)

ce que je leur reproche le plus c'est le mardi en version neutre le technicien qui te dit " bah non c'est silencieux , un bruit de fonctionnement imperceptible" et le mercredi celui qui se dit tiens ce serait un sixieme ordi , alors "un ordi c'est bruyant!":hein:


----------



## oxygo (11 Novembre 2010)

Tu as activé la notification de réponse pour poster aussi vite  

Non mais c'est pas normal, le miens fait juste un petit souffle continue du DD (mais il ne gratte pas), à côté mon DDE fait plus de bruit et couvre le bruit du mac quand je le branche. 

Et puis quand j'en ai marre du souffle => je prends l'iPad.  

C'est pour ça que j'ai fais le choix de prendre un 21"5+iPad plutôt qu'un 27" d'ailleurs.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> à part mac osx , apple c'est  nul ça vaut juste un hp! même qualité, même pièces détachées, même fabrication
> 
> 
> il n'y a plus qu'à prier pour que celui-ci soit le bon ... car pour apple arrivé à cinq on n'échange plus et un " ordi ça fait du bruit, c'est normal!" ( je cite!)
> ...


Que tu sois très fâché je comprends, mais tu ne donnes aucune information concernant le lieu d'achat, les services que tu as contacté (Apple, AppleCare, le technicien ... ça ne veut rien dire), les possibilités d'échange ou de remboursement (tu parles des 14 jours), etc.

Bref, as-tu suivi les conseils des discussions à ce sujet et les retours d'expérience de ceux qui ont procédé à des échanges multiples ??


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Novembre 2010)

le mardi et le mercredi à chaque fois un technicien de l'applecare
à chaque fois avant la fin du délai des quatorze jours


----------



## bambougroove (12 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> le mardi et le mercredi à chaque fois un technicien de l'applecare
> à chaque fois avant la fin du délai des quatorze jours


Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir posté plusieurs fois dans des discussions que tu suis que si acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, il faut contacter le Service Clients (a fortiori si tu es dans les délais des 14 jours, et faire en sorte que ton dossier soit suivi par la même personne) et non pas le SAV !!

Bref, expose ton cas dès demain ... au Service Clients.


----------



## Microger (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de recevoir un iMac 21,5 i5 1T (WD).
Il ne fait quasi aucun bruit, encore moins que mon ancien C2D.
Dois-je m'inquiéter ?:rose:

Mic


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir posté plusieurs fois dans des discussions que tu suis que si acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne, il faut contacter le Service Clients (a fortiori si tu es dans les délais des 14 jours, et faire en sorte que ton dossier soit suivi par la même personne) et non pas le SAV !!
> 
> Bref, expose ton cas dès demain ... au Service Clients.


c'est le tres agreable service clients qui s'est défaussé le mercredi sur le service sav


----------



## bambougroove (12 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un iMac 21,5 i5 1T (WD).
> Il ne fait quasi aucun bruit, encore moins que mon ancien C2D.
> Dois-je m'inquiéter ?:rose:


On le sait qu'il y a des iMac qui fonctionnent silencieusement, ce n'est pas l'objet de cette discussion 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




joeldu18cher a dit:


> c'est le tres agreable service clients qui s'est défaussé le mercredi sur le service sav


C'est regrettable, apparemment ils ont changé de politique concernant les échanges depuis la gamme de fin 2009 (Steve Jobs aurait déclaré qu'on pouvait échanger autant de fois que l'on voulait jusqu'à satisfaction), peut-être devant l'ampleur du problème du DD bruyant et suractif dans certains cas ... :mouais:

Recontacte les, une autre personne sera peut-être plus compréhensive (en tout cas il est dommage que depuis début septembre tu n'aie pas tissé de lien avec un interlocuteur unique), sinon demande à parler à un responsable (d'autant plus que ton problème a reçu un avis favorable du SAV et peu importe qu'il s'agisse du 1er ou du 5ème) ... avec tact mais fermeté !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir un iMac 21,5 i5 1T (WD).
> Il ne fait quasi aucun bruit, encore moins que mon ancien C2D.
> ...


  salopiot !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------

je suis en train d'essayer de rappeler mais ... elle me dit " ne quittez pas je vais parler avec mon superviseur" et à la demande , " vous pouvez me passer un responsable si vous voulez " ... la réponse est "non, on n'a pas le droit de transmettre les appels à l'autorité supérieure" ...
bref, j'ai assorti cela d'un mail plus détaillé de mes derniers aléas

pour ce qui d'avoir le même interlocuteur c'est uniquement par mail ... ce qui crée toujours un décalage dans les réponses ... qui restent en différé et très formatées

>>>>> fin de communication : le dossier est chez un superviseur , nous attendons sa réponse.

>>>>> dernière question : vous êtes sûrs qu'un imac c'est silencieux comme mon ibook pouvait l'être ? 

j'ai du avoir cela pendant quatre jours avec le premier imac reçu puis ... ( une fois le rodage fait ...? ) c'était devenu une vraie moissonneuse batteuse!


----------



## bambougroove (12 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je suis en train d'essayer de rappeler mais ... elle me dit " ne quittez pas je vais parler avec mon superviseur" et à la demande , " vous pouvez me passer un responsable si vous voulez " ... la réponse est "non, on n'a pas le droit de transmettre les appels à l'autorité supérieure" ...
> bref, j'ai assorti cela d'un mail plus détaillé de mes derniers aléas
> 
> pour ce qui d'avoir le même interlocuteur c'est uniquement par mail ... ce qui crée toujours un décalage dans les réponses ... qui restent en différé et très formatées
> ...


C'est déjà une avancée si ton dossier est chez un superviseur 

Concernant mon interlocuteur unique, les contacts se faisaient par mail et par téléphone mobile (aux frais d'Apple), les choses ont bien changées ou alors j'étais tombée sur une perle masculine du Service Clients 

Je n'ai pas d'iBook mais un MacBook Pro 17" (early 2008) et mon iMac 27" i7 (late 2009) est quasiment aussi silencieux.

En fait, ton Mac tu ne devrais quasiment pas l'entendre, et en tout cas ne pas être gêné par un bruit quelconque en permanence, sauf lors du fonctionnement du SuperDrive ou lors d'opérations particulières comme une sauvegarde Time Machine qui génère un bruit du DD qui justement est identique à celui qu'on reproche aux DD bruyants/suractifs, mais qui lui ne dure que le temps de la sauvegarde.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Novembre 2010)

oui , donc je suis bien face à un imac qui est bruyant.
car j'avais perdu cela de vue mais les premiers jours du premier et du second imac reçu avaient été silencieux


----------



## Shiraz Adama (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

  Je viens de switché moi aussi avec un Imac 27" I7, reçu mercredi donc je pense être aussi impacté sur le HDD bruyant pour ma part il y a des moments ou cela est gênant mais ne fait pas autant de bruit que mon raptor 10000rpm sur PC.
  Alors je souhaiterai contacté apple pour qu'il m'échange mon imac car il y a aussi une poussière entre la vitre et l'écran et vu que maintenant je le sais cela me gêne réellement.
  Apple va t-il échanger directement mon Imac ou simplement me le "réparer" ? et le délai est de combien de temps environ ?


Merci de votre réponse


----------



## bambougroove (13 Novembre 2010)

Shiraz Adama a dit:


> il y a des moments ou cela est gênant


Bonjour,

Il est bruyant tout le temps ou par moment ?
Lire les dernières pages de cette discussion pour des informations concernant le DD bruyant/suractif, et déterminer si tu es dans ce cas ou pas.

Si acheté sur l'AppleStore en ligne > 14 jours calendaires pour un échange ou un remboursement sans motif particulier, au-delà il s'agira éventuellement d'une réparation, voire d'un échange selon le cas.
Voir les conditions sur leur site ou contacter Apple pour plus de précisions.


----------



## Shiraz Adama (13 Novembre 2010)

J'ai parcouru les pages et il fait du bruit quand je charge une application et de temps en temps quand le mac ne fais rien, je l'entend bien gratter mais n'ayant jamais eu de mac avant donc je ne peux pas comparer à un imac 2009 ou autre au niveau du bruit.

Merci de ton aide, je vais contacter apple


----------



## docbike (13 Novembre 2010)

Shiraz Adama a dit:


> J'ai parcouru les pages et il fait du bruit quand je charge une application et de temps en temps quand le mac ne fais rien, je l'entend bien gratter mais n'ayant jamais eu de mac avant donc je ne peux pas comparer à un imac 2009 ou autre au niveau du bruit.
> 
> Merci de ton aide, je vais contacter apple



Voila, le problème .... :mouais: ! A force de parcourir ce post énumérant "catastrophe" sur "catastrophe"... on fini par tendre l'oreille à un point où le moindre souffle se transforme en un "boucan" d'enfer ... :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## bambougroove (13 Novembre 2010)

Shiraz Adama a dit:


> il fait du bruit quand je charge une application et de temps en temps quand le mac ne fais rien


C'est normal dans ces cas là qu'il gratte et fasse du bruit.
Après il faut voir ce que tu veux dire par "bruit" : fort, bizarre, gênant, etc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




docbike a dit:


> Voila, le problème .... :mouais: ! A force de parcourir ce post énumérant "catastrophe" sur "catastrophe"... on fini par tendre l'oreille à un point où le moindre souffle se transforme en un "boucan" d'enfer ... :affraid: :affraid:


Vii, mais bon "le problème" c'est quand même ces cas de DD bruyant/suractif qui sont ANORMAUX !!


----------



## docbike (13 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est normal dans ces cas là qu'il gratte et fasse du bruit.
> Après il faut voir ce que tu veux dire par "bruit" : fort, bizarre, gênant, etc.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------
> ...



Certes, nous savons tous qu'il y a des DD bruyants et suractifs ...
La question est  :  pour un Macuser vraiment concerné ..., combien de dizaines d'autres pensent-ils (à tort, peut-être ... :love être "frappés" de ce mal, sans en être vraiment surs ??


----------



## bambougroove (13 Novembre 2010)

docbike a dit:


> Certes, nous savons tous qu'il y a des DD bruyants et suractifs ...
> La question est  :  pour un Macuser vraiment concerné ..., combien de dizaines d'autres pensent-ils (à tort, peut-être ... :love être "frappés" de ce mal, sans en être vraiment surs ??


Si les MacUsers peuvent comparer ... il n'en est pas de même pour les nouveaux utilisateurs (switcher ou non), et si certains pensent à tort "être frappés de ce mal" ce n'est pas bien grave, au moins ceux qui sont vraiment concernés ont des éléments d'information ... pour batailler avec Apple qui a tendance récemment (selon des témoignages sur ce forum) à ne pas reconnaitre ce problème particulier qui est pourtant complètement anormal :mouais:


----------



## Shiraz Adama (13 Novembre 2010)

De toute facon je vais quand même changer ce imac car il y a des la poussière entre l'écran et la vitre et c'est gênant après pour le bruit du HDD je pourrais vraiment voir quand j'aurais changer mon imac pour voir si je faisais de la paranoïa ou pas


----------



## docbike (14 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si les MacUsers peuvent comparer ... il n'en est pas de même pour les nouveaux utilisateurs (switcher ou non), et si certains pensent à tort "être frappés de ce mal" ce n'est pas bien grave, au moins ceux qui sont vraiment concernés ont des éléments d'information ... pour batailler avec Apple qui a tendance récemment (selon des témoignages sur ce forum) à ne pas reconnaitre ce problème particulier qui est pourtant complètement anormal :mouais:



Là ..... je suis bien d'accord avec toi


----------



## Shiraz Adama (14 Novembre 2010)

Mais bon je trouve que simplement en naviguant sur le web qu'ont entende le HDD gratter à mort est un peux louche


----------



## bambougroove (14 Novembre 2010)

Shiraz Adama a dit:


> Mais bon je trouve que simplement en naviguant sur le web qu'ont entende le HDD gratter à mort est un peux louche


Bien sûr ... c'est bien pour cela que des discussions comme celle-ci existent


----------



## Aekold (14 Novembre 2010)

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a tenté de réinstaller Mac OS X en faisant une "clean install" avec un formatage sécurisé du disque dur (minimum 1 passe) ?


----------



## Shiraz Adama (14 Novembre 2010)

Moi je l'ai fait et cela n'a changer strictement rien


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Recontacte les, une autre personne sera peut-être plus compréhensive (en tout cas il est dommage que depuis début septembre tu n'aie pas tissé de lien avec un interlocuteur unique), sinon demande à parler à un responsable (d'autant plus que ton problème a reçu un avis favorable du SAV et peu importe qu'il s'agisse du 1er ou du 5ème) ... avec tact mais fermeté !!


j'ai relancé par deux mails mais nulle réponse ... :mouais::hein:


----------



## Aekold (15 Novembre 2010)

Je suis actuellement en cours de réinstallation de Mac OS X, après un formatage 0 (qui a duré 2heures, mais je pense que c'est normal). Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des évènements.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

Le verdict est positif. Le disque dur est moins bruyant qu'avant et il ne réfléchit plus lorsque que je ne fais rien. Il faut maintenant voir à l'usage, mais pour le moment les 3 heures d'attentes n'ont pas étaient vaines.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Novembre 2010)

Aekold a dit:


> il ne réfléchit plus lorsque que je ne fais rien.




Comme tu l'indiques ... il faut voir à l'usage 
Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Aekold (16 Novembre 2010)

Ma joie ne fût que de courte durée malheureusement. Le disque dur est une nouvelle fois anormalement actif et pourtant aucune application n'a été réinstallée en plus de celles livrées dans la "suite" Mac Os X.

Dommage...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Novembre 2010)

apple a une procédure ...pas plus de quatre échanges...


----------



## bambougroove (17 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> apple a une procédure ...pas plus de quatre échanges...


Une "procédure" c'est une chose, après chaque cas est particulier : impose toi !!!!! > recontacter par téléphone (et non pas relancer par mail) et ne pas lâcher l'affaire, tu disposes pour cela des arguments sur ce forum (tu n'est pas le seul dans ce cas sur les forums, c'est anormal qu'un DD soit bruyant et actif en permanence, Seagate a sorti un firmware pour corriger le problème sous Windows, etc.) !!

Bref, force ta nature car cet iMac il le vaut bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h47 ----------




Aekold a dit:


> Ma joie ne fût que de courte durée malheureusement. Le disque dur est une nouvelle fois anormalement actif et pourtant aucune application n'a été réinstallée en plus de celles livrées dans la "suite" Mac Os X.
> 
> Dommage...


Vii, cette discussion n'est qu'un aperçu de toutes celles à ce sujet sur MacG ou ailleurs, et personne n'a trouvé de solution "home made" jusqu'à présent.
Attendre un éventuel correctif du firmware ou échanger l'iMac.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Une "procédure" c'est une chose, après chaque cas est particulier : impose toi !!!!! > recontacter par téléphone (et non pas relancer par mail) et ne pas lâcher l'affaire, tu disposes pour cela des arguments sur ce forum (tu n'est pas le seul dans ce cas sur les forums, c'est anormal qu'un DD soit bruyant et actif en permanence, Seagate a sorti un firmware pour corriger le problème sous Windows, etc.) !!
> 
> Bref, force ta nature car cet iMac il le vaut bien



tu penses vraiment que apple va bouger ? ils ont l'air d'etre tous tellement alignés sur la meme stratégie .... 
je dois avoir un appel cet apres midi pour me proposer soit de garder avec un geste commercial , soit de tout retourner avec rembourser et donc plus d'ordi entre les mains ... 
( je me disais troisieme solution : que le geste commercial soit une garantie supplém)

mais tu penses vraiment que l'on peut aller jusqu'à un nouvel echange  ? 
ils me dépriment quelque peu sur le coup j'avoue
et l'ordi fait toujours un glouglou  de machine quand j'ecris ce mot


----------



## bambougroove (17 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je dois avoir un appel cet apres midi pour me proposer soit de garder avec un geste commercial , soit de tout retourner avec rembourser et donc plus d'ordi entre les mains ...


Si tu n'es pas content de ton iMac, demande un remboursement.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas content de ton iMac, demande un remboursement.


et ensuite ...? retour à la case " sans ordi"?


----------



## TiteLine (17 Novembre 2010)

Tout ça est vraiment pénible si on considère le temps perdu et si on a besoin de son ordinateur pour travailler. 

C'est d'autant plus regrettable que lorsque ces iMacs n'ont pas de problème, ils sont vraiment agréables.


----------



## Aekold (17 Novembre 2010)

J'ai contacté le SAV pour signaler le problème. Le technicien m'a donné un numéro de dossier et me redirige avec un réparateur agrée qui doit constater ledit problème.

Le problème : Délai du test minimum 3 jours d'immobilisation de l'ordinateur. Et si problème il y a, 3 jours de plus minimum pour "commander" et procéder au changement du disque dur. 

Minimum une semaine d'immobilisation. Mes clients vont apprécier que j'ai du retard.

Donc je suis en train de me demander si je ne vais pas commander un SSD et faire changer le disque dur par le réparateur agrée. En gros lacher minimum 500 euros pour pas perdre de temps... Qu'est ce que c'est que 500 euros ?? (j'ironise)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

Quand je suis passé de PC à mac (iMac 21,5 2009) ce qui m'a le plus surpris au démarrage c'est le silence, si bien que maintenant j'entend mon DD qui était du même modèle que sur mon PC... Généralement, je l'entend gratter pendant la sauvegarde time machine


----------



## Average Joe (18 Novembre 2010)

iNico88 a dit:


> Quand je suis passé de PC à mac (iMac 21,5 2009) ce qui m'a le plus surpris au démarrage c'est le silence, si bien que maintenant j'entend mon DD qui était du même modèle que sur mon PC... Généralement, je l'entend gratter pendant la sauvegarde time machine



Oui, à peu près pareil pour moi. Le disque dur interne ne gratte que lors du déclenchement de Time Machine, et encore je ne suis pas sûr de savoir lequel des deux disques durs gratte le plus. Mais ça ne dure que quelques secondes et encore, c'est juste un petit son de rien du tout, d'autant que j'ai évité de le coller dos au mur   En fait je trouve même ce grattage assez rassurant car au moins il prouve que TM fonctionne comme il est censé le faire. C'est plutôt le ventilo que j'entends mais bizarrement je n'en prends conscience que quand il cesse d'être audible. Il ne prend de la vitesse que de temps en temps.


----------



## bambougroove (18 Novembre 2010)

iNico88 a dit:


> Quand je suis passé de PC à mac (iMac 21,5 2009) ce qui m'a le plus surpris au démarrage c'est le silence, si bien que maintenant j'entend mon DD qui était du même modèle que sur mon PC... Généralement, je l'entend gratter pendant la sauvegarde time machine


Yes, un Mac c'est du quasi silence 

Concernant le grattage dont tu parles, comme indiqué plus haut dans la discussion (à peine 2 pages)  il est normal lors d'opérations particulières comme une sauvegarde Time Machine ou une réparation des autorisations par exemple.

Je rappelle que nous parlons d'un DD qui "gratte à mort", cad bruyamment et quasi en permanence, pour un oui ou un non ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




Aekold a dit:


> Minimum une semaine d'immobilisation. Mes clients vont apprécier que j'ai du retard.


Hé vii, il y a des problèmes de fabrication et de montage, c'est regrettable mais c'est comme cela, une lecture de ce forum aurait du t'inciter à plus de prudence dans un cadre professionnel, et ne pas compter uniquement sur cet iMac étant donné les nombreux témoignages, sans parler des échanges multiples ... si c'est le seul outil de travail.

Avec un peu d'organisation et de négociation, ton immobilisation devrait pouvoir être revue à la baisse, étant donné le caractère professionnel, d'autant plus si tu as pris le contrat AppleCare, que nous recommandons vivement dans le contexte actuel


----------



## Aekold (22 Novembre 2010)

J'ai pris l'APPLE Care. Le réparateur agrée doit passer chez moi dans la semaine pour procéder à la réparation.


----------



## bambougroove (22 Novembre 2010)

Aekold a dit:


> J'ai pris l'APPLE Care. Le réparateur agrée doit passer chez moi dans la semaine pour procéder à la réparation.


Tu as bien fait de le prendre, surtout dans un cadre professionnel


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Novembre 2010)

un fil technique n'est pas le lieu pour déposer ses états d'âme ... mais juste quelques mots pour dire... qu'apple m'aura épuisé jusqu'au bout.
je ne suis vraiment rien.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

iMac i3 mid-2010 acheté jeudi
Tout se passe très bien, je ne l'entends pas du tout en veille comme en marche.
J'ai le même HDD que toi et aucun bruit.

Si ça peut aider


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Novembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> iMac i3 mid-2010 acheté jeudi
> Tout se passe très bien, je ne l'entends pas du tout en veille comme en marche.
> J'ai le même HDD que toi et aucun bruit.
> 
> Si ça peut aider


numéro de série ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> numéro de série ?



Modèle: ST3500418AS
Numéro de série: 6VMGNHDN


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Novembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Modèle: ST3500418AS
> Numéro de série: 6VMGNHDN


mmm le numéro de série , tu l'as trouvé sur la boite ou via " pomme"> " apropos de ce mac" > click sur deux fois sous le titre mac osx ? ? 
6V je ne vois pas la provenance ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Il parle du n° de série du disque dur , que tu dois trouver dans l'utilitaire de disque .


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il parle du n° de série du disque dur , que tu dois trouver dans l'utilitaire de disque .



Merci !
Au moins un qui suit ! 

Le numéro de série de l'iMac ne servira à rien sauf si tu penses qu'Apple n'attribue pas au hasard les millions de HDD Seagate qu'elle commande...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Il y a aussi du WD et du Hitachi dans les iMac , c'est la loterie .


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il y a aussi du WD et du Hitachi dans les iMac , c'est la loterie .



Ahh quelqu'un de sensé ! 

Au fait, tu as des news de Gonzague ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

On en parlera via iChat .


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On en parlera via iChat .



À l'occase alors !
Je vais repartir à mes cours, ils m'attendent les cons !

Si jamais vous avez besoin d'autres choses (NdS etc) faites signe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Juste une info que je voudrais bien : Le modèle de SuperDrive : Hitachi , Sony ou Optiarc ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Novembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci !
> Au moins un qui suit !
> 
> Le numéro de série de l'iMac ne servira à rien sauf si tu penses qu'Apple n'attribue pas au hasard les millions de HDD Seagate qu'elle commande...


le numéro de série ,ce sont les premieres lettres de provenance qui peuvent servir d'indice...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

Mon graveur est un Pioneer.
WQxxxxxxx pour le NdS.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Ce sont les deux chiffres d'après qui comptent :rateau:.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

Mettez vous d'accord !
Chiffres ou lettres ?
C'est WQ0281xxxxx


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Sinon , fourni avec 10.6.4 ton iMac ou 10.6.3 ?

Ceux en 10.6.4 , sont ceux sans souci (Dans mon cas personnel , les deux en 10.6.3 étaient mauvais , celui en 10.6.4 était bon ).


----------



## Macuserman (23 Novembre 2010)

Il était en 10.6.3.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mettez vous d'accord !
> Chiffres ou lettres ?
> C'est WQ0281xxxxx




en fait on parle de plusieurs choses differentes /// wd ou st c'est le disque dur 
ck ou ym etc . c'est le numéro de série , donc numéro de fabrication de l'ordi 
et ensuite tu as le type de lecteur dvd , ya du pioneer, indiqué comme tel et de l'optiarc indiqué comme tel


----------



## imaxg4 (24 Novembre 2010)

Pour apporter de l'eau au moulin, j'ai un iMac i7 2.93 avec un DD WD 1To depuis depuis octobre qui ne gratte pas en permanance mais uniquement quand il "travaille". 

Par contre, j'ai l'impression que l'orsqu'il gratte, cela ralenti l'ordinateur (surtout visible pour l'affichage d'une page web). Est-ce que cela est possible ou est-ce juste une coincidence ou est-ce moi ?


----------



## Average Joe (24 Novembre 2010)

imaxg4 a dit:


> Pour apporter de l'eau au moulin, j'ai un iMac i7 2.93 avec un DD WD 1To depuis depuis octobre qui ne gratte pas en permanence mais uniquement quand il "travaille".
> 
> Par contre, j'ai l'impression que lorsqu'il gratte, cela ralentit l'ordinateur (surtout visible pour l'affichage d'une page web). Est-ce que cela est possible ou est-ce juste une coïncidence ou est-ce moi ?


Sur le mien, le ralentissement se produit en début de connexion si une sauvegarde Time Machine se lance en même temps.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Novembre 2010)

imaxg4 a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai l'impression que l'orsqu'il gratte, cela ralenti l'ordinateur (surtout visible pour l'affichage d'une page web). Est-ce que cela est possible ou est-ce juste une coincidence ou est-ce moi ?


Outre le ralentissement "normal" généré par Time Machine et évoqué par Average Joe, lance le moniteur d'activité pour voir les opérations les plus gourmandes (RAM et processeur).


----------



## franck751 (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis l'initiateur de ce très long fil commencé en août dernier et me voici de retour pour vous raconter la suite et fin de l'histoire.
Résumé des épisodes précédents :
  iMac 21,5 Core2 duo commandé en mai en ligne sur Apple Store : grattage "à mort" - DD Seagate---> Retour pour remboursement

 iMac 21,25 i3 commandé en juillet en ligne sur Apple Store : re-grattage "à mort" - Re DD Seagate ---> Re - Retour pour remboursement

Depuis, les nombreux commentaires de ce forum mais aussi des forums Apple m'ont un peu refroidi. Et puis, j'ai commencé à enquêter autour de moi et j'ai constaté que plusieurs possesseurs d'iMac silencieux de mes amis avait un DD Wester Digital..Ça, ce n'était pas une surprise, car malgré le manque de statistiques "officielles", il semble que les WD soient dans un iMac effectivement beaucoup plus silencieux que les Seagate . Mais l'autre point commun avec ces iMac "sans grattage" est qu'il avaient tous été achetés dans une Fnac.
Aucun rapport me direz-vous, mais bon, j'ai tenté une dernière fois le coup en allant acheter un nouveau-nouveau 21,5 i3 (le "bas" de gamme) à la Fnac (Italie 2)... et bingo, celui-ci avait un Western Digital  (WDC WD5000AAKS-40V6A0 ) !

Est-ce seulement une heureuse coïncidence ? Ou alors les circuits d'importation et de grossistes sont-ils tels qu'on pourrait imaginer que les machines proviennent d'usines différentes intégrant en plus grand nombre telle ou telle marque de disque dur ?
En tout cas, ce tout nouvel iMac est une merveille de silence. Juste un  tout petit bruit de grattage dans les 2 ou 3 minutes qui suivent le démarrage, mais après ce petit laps de temps, le silence absolu.

Donc, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais il serait intéressant de savoir, parmi ceux d'entre vous qui ont acheté dernièrement leur iMac dans une Fnac, la marque du DD inclus dans leur machine...

Une dernière chose. Le super drive qui, lors de mes deux précédents achats souffraient aussi de comportements bruyants est, sur mon dernier achat absolument sillencieux aussi (marque Hitachi, modèle HL-DT-ST DVDRW).

Pour info le N° de série de mon iMac parfait commence par W8043, donc fabriqué en Chine (ou Taiwan ?) à la mi-octobre...

Voilà, et merci de m'avoir lu !


----------



## Macuserman (28 Novembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si tu as eu l'occasion de lire mes posts, mais ceux ci sont pile dans ce cas de figure:
-FNAC Strasbourg
-iMac i3
-HDD Western Digital
-Silence de mort&#8230; 

Je me souviens d'une conversation avec une employée super sympa de la FNAC (je ne dirai pas laquelle, et ça n'est pas Strasbourg) qui me disait qu'Apple les fournissait au goûte à goûte en iPad, et que c'était valable pour les Mac aussi...
Bref, un canal de distribution probablement particulier mais qui doit avoir un lien avec les machines qui sont parfaites&#8230;


----------



## Aekold (29 Novembre 2010)

Cela semble étonnant, mais pourquoi pas.


----------



## Aekold (29 Novembre 2010)

Changement de disque dur effectué par un modèle absolument identique. A l'inverse de l'autre ce dernier ne se fait absolument pas entendre pour le moment.

Caractéristiques techniques de mon nouveau HDD Seagate : 

ST31000528ASQ :

  Capacité :	1 To (1*000*204*886*016 octets)
  Modèle :	ST31000528ASQ                           
  Révision :	AP24    
  Numéro de série :	            5VP5A5YE
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :	Oui
  Profondeur de la file d&#8217;attente :	32
  Support amovible :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Nom BSD :	disk0
  Vitesse de rotation :	7200
  Type de support :	Rotation
  Type de carte de partition :	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié


----------



## imaxg4 (30 Novembre 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Outre le ralentissement "normal" généré par Time Machine et évoqué par Average Joe, lance le moniteur d'activité pour voir les opérations les plus gourmandes (RAM et processeur).


 
Donc le disque se met principalement à gratter lorsque Flash est présent sur une page web et sous Autocad mais rien quand Time Machine effectue une sauvegarde.


----------



## bambougroove (30 Novembre 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Et puis, j'ai commencé à enquêter autour de moi et j'ai constaté que plusieurs possesseurs d'iMac silencieux de mes amis avait un DD Wester Digital..Ça, ce n'était pas une surprise, car malgré le manque de statistiques "officielles", il semble que les WD soient dans un iMac effectivement beaucoup plus silencieux que les Seagate . Mais l'autre point commun avec ces iMac "sans grattage" est qu'il avaient tous été achetés dans une Fnac.
> Aucun rapport me direz-vous, mais bon, j'ai tenté une dernière fois le coup en allant acheter un nouveau-nouveau 21,5 i3 (le "bas" de gamme) à la Fnac (Italie 2)... et bingo, celui-ci avait un Western Digital  (WDC WD5000AAKS-40V6A0 ) !
> 
> Est-ce seulement une heureuse coïncidence ?


Oui, la répartition des différentes marques de DD est aléatoire, après 4 DD Seagate (bruyant/suractif) j'ai eu un Western Digital (silencieux) et l'achat initial a été fait sur l'AppleStore en ligne.

En tout cas, tu as enfin un DD silencieux !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------




imaxg4 a dit:


> Donc le disque se met principalement à gratter lorsque Flash est présent sur une page web et sous Autocad mais rien quand Time Machine effectue une sauvegarde.


Dans ton premier message tu parlais de ralentissement, ce qui est plausible étant donné les 2 applications que tu indiques.

En revanche, il est étonnant que ton DD ne gratte pas lors d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------




Aekold a dit:


> Changement de disque dur effectué par un modèle absolument identique. A l'inverse de l'autre ce dernier ne se fait absolument pas entendre pour le moment.


Vii, comme dit précédemment TOUS les Seagate ne sont pas bruyants et suractifs, en revanche sur le forum les retours négatifs concernent surtout cette marque.

C'est en tout cas une bonne nouvelle pour toi  ... et pour le forum car jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas vu de retour positif suite à un changement du DD uniquement (2 dernières gammes d'iMac).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Je me souviens d'une conversation avec une employée super sympa de la FNAC (je ne dirai pas laquelle, et ça n'est pas Strasbourg) qui me disait qu'Apple les fournissait au goûte à goûte en iPad, et que c'était valable pour les Mac aussi...
> Bref, un canal de distribution probablement particulier mais qui doit avoir un lien avec les machines qui sont parfaites&#8230;


Hélas non, il y a sur le forum des cas d'iMac défectueux (notamment DD bruyant/suractif) ... achetés à la FNAC


----------



## oxygo (30 Novembre 2010)

franck751 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En tout cas, ce tout nouvel iMac est une merveille de silence. Juste un  tout petit bruit de grattage dans les 2 ou 3 minutes qui suivent le démarrage, mais après ce petit laps de temps, le silence absolu.



Quand vous dites silence absolu, vous entendez quand même le souffle du DD (même si celui-ci ne gratte pas) ? Vous entendez quand même une petite différence entre l'allumage et l'extinction du mac ?


----------



## franck751 (30 Novembre 2010)

oxygo a dit:


> Quand vous dites silence absolu, vous entendez quand même le souffle du DD (même si celui-ci ne gratte pas) ? Vous entendez quand même une petite différence entre l'allumage et l'extinction du mac ?




A peine, j'entends vraiment une différence très minime. Ce qui était d'ailleurs déjà le cas avec mon iMac 20 core2duo (qui avait lui aussi un HDD Western Digital)


----------



## bambougroove (30 Novembre 2010)

oxygo a dit:


> Quand vous dites silence absolu, vous entendez quand même le souffle du DD (même si celui-ci ne gratte pas) ? Vous entendez quand même une petite différence entre l'allumage et l'extinction du mac ?


Il serait mensonger de parler de "silence absolu", mais le bruit généré par l'iMac dans son ensemble est tellement discret même dans un environnement très calme (léger souffle des ventilateurs et léger grattage du DD, sauf lors d'opérations particulières comme par exemple une sauvegarde Time Machine ou une réparation des permissions) qu'on peut le qualifier de silencieux ... exception faite du SuperDrive qui est par moment relativement bruyant mais cela n'est pas particulier à l'iMac.


----------



## kafeine (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de recevoir mon Imac 27 pouces core i7. Je me demandais si c'était tout à fait normal d'entendre le disque dur gratter par moment, de brefs grrr grrr. 
C'est un Imac acheté au Refurb (1689 euros) et ma question puisque c'est mon tout premier mac, est-ce qu'un disque dur chez Mac s'entend quand même même quand on  est à surfer sur le net?

C'est pas que c'est dérangeant, loin de là mais bon il est certain qu'en mettant un peu de musique je risque de ne plus l'entendre gratter. Mais est-ce normal vraiment ? 

D'ailleurs j'ai cherché à savoir quelle marque de disque dur il y a dans cette très belle bête mais je n'ai pas trouvé, si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment voir la marque. Peut-être que cela pourra expliquer ces petits pas désagréables, loin de là, mais qui fait que mon Imac n'est point silencieux comme une tombe.

Merci à vous pour vos réponses


----------



## docbike (6 Décembre 2010)

kafeine a dit:


> D'ailleurs j'ai cherché à savoir quelle marque de disque dur il y a dans cette très belle bête mais je n'ai pas trouvé, si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment voir la marque. Peut-être que cela pourra expliquer ces petits pas désagréables, loin de là, mais qui fait que mon Imac n'est point silencieux comme une tombe.



Tu cliques sur "pomme", puis "à propos de ce mac", sur "plus d'infos" dans la fenêtre ...
Dans la rubrique "Matériel" sur "Ata Serie"... WD  :  c'est Western Digital et ST  :  Seagate  :love:


----------



## kafeine (6 Décembre 2010)

Nickel merci je fais toussa quand je rentre ce soir chez moi


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2010)

Oui oui c'est normal. Avec tout ça un disque dur à plateau gratte tout le temps ou presque. Donc c'est normal oui. 

Bravo pour ton acquisition.


----------



## TiteLine (7 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui oui c'est normal. Avec tout ça un disque dur à plateau gratte tout le temps ou presque. Donc c'est normal oui.
> 
> Bravo pour ton acquisition.





Faut pas pousser Pépé dans les orties non plus ... je n'ai encore jamais eu de disque à plateaux qui grattait "presque" tout le temps.

Je l'entends lorsqu'il "travaille dur" ou lors de sauvegardes Time Machine (et ça gratte à mort quelques secondes) ... et puis c'est tout. Sinon, un Mac est plutôt silencieux ... maintenant, c'est sur qu'en comparaison avec le SSD ... on a l'impression que c'est plus bruyant mais tout est relatif


----------



## Macuserman (7 Décembre 2010)

Il gratte tout le temps. J'ai pas dit qu'il est bruyant tout le temps. Mais il gratte quand même quand tu fais de la recherche internet. Il ne se fait entendre que lorsque c'est une grosse sollicitation.


----------



## docbike (7 Décembre 2010)

Voila ce qui est dit, dans le dernier "Vous et votre Mac" de Décembre 2010, où est testé un IMac 27" Core i5 3,6Ghz (à noter que cette configuration particulière a été commandée dans le but d'être testée et comparée au Mac Pro ..!)  :

"_*...Dernière remarque, le disque dur Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 de 1 To, un disque 3,5" fin (20,1mm contre 26,1mm pour la taille standard), concurrent des Western Digital Caviar Black des Mac Pro, est plutôt performant et économe, mais bruyant. ça gratte, ça écorche, ça s'ébroue, le tout à 30 cm des oreilles, ce qui n'a rien d'agréable."*_

et de terminer, malgré tout par  :

_*"Pour l'heure, l'IMac Core i5 bicoeur 3,6 GHz est le modèle d'IMac possédant le meilleur rapport prix/performances, se permettant de tutoyer les sommets atteints par les Mac Pro de l'an dernier."*_

La note finale étant de 4,5 / 5

A méditer ....


----------



## kafeine (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, juste pour me rassurer le disque dur de mon Imac I7 je n'ai que des chiffres concernant le disque dur : ST31000528ASQ . Peut-on savoir quelle marque ? Il gratte un peu comme je disais dans mon post précédent quand je suis sur internet mais ne ralentit en rien les applications, musique ou vidéo. Donc en clair, je ne m'alarme pas ?
Merci


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Décembre 2010)

kafeine a dit:


> Bonsoir, juste pour me rassurer le disque dur de mon Imac I7 je n'ai que des chiffres concernant le disque dur : ST31000528ASQ . Peut-on savoir quelle marque ? Il gratte un peu comme je disais dans mon post précédent quand je suis sur internet mais ne ralentit en rien les applications, musique ou vidéo. Donc en clair, je ne m'alarme pas ?
> Merci


c'est un seagate


----------



## kafeine (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
Je reviens vers vous pour ce disque dur qui gratte, là j'ai lancé logic pro, dingue comme il fait du bruit, je me croirais sur un vieux truc . Dans quelle mesure appeler apple ?
Est-ce qu'un disque dur ne doit faire vraiment aucun bruit sur ces Imac ?
Merci


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Décembre 2010)

kafeine a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je reviens vers vous pour ce disque dur qui gratte, là j'ai lancé logic pro, dingue comme il fait du bruit, je me croirais sur un vieux truc . Dans quelle mesure appeler apple ?
> Est-ce qu'un disque dur ne doit faire vraiment aucun bruit sur ces Imac ?
> Merci


apple s'en fout en fait, enfin, si tu es sous apple care normalement tu peux demander l'echange , vois avec eux mais au final, ils m'ont tellement gonflé


----------



## rabortx (30 Décembre 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> apple s'en fout en fait, enfin, si tu es sous apple care normalement tu peux demander l'echange , vois avec eux mais au final, ils m'ont tellement gonflé



je compatis joel , j 'etais a 2 doigts de prendre un 27 pouces, mais je crois que je vais garder
mon 24 encore un moment si APPLE se bouge pas le luc ,limite repasser sous WiWi !!

RabortX reswitcher


----------



## kafeine (30 Décembre 2010)

bon je vais tenter d'appeler apple.
merci


----------



## Aekold (5 Janvier 2011)

Bon et bien cela aura été de courte durée. Depuis mon dernier message, aucune appli. n'a été installées. Je me suis contenté d'utiliser mes logiciels pro. et c'est tout. Et bien le bruit est de retour. Toujours et encore ce battement de coeur incessant...

Aujourd'hui je rappelle APPLE (encore)...

Je vous tiens au courant...

PS : Quand on pense que la firme est au courant du problème mais continue à utiliser "ce" disque dur en particulier même dans le cas d'un échange. Bon je suppose bien évidemment qu'ils font jouer la garantie du constructeur, en l'occurence SEAGATE, mais sérieusement, ils pourraient faire un effort pour corriger le problème au moins au niveau firmware (si cela vient vraiment de ça).


----------



## ignace (7 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous, et bonne année.

a tous les possesseurs d'imac 2010, avez vous des nouvelles concernant les divers bruits gênants ?


des solutions , des contacts avec apple ?

je compte acheter un imac très bientôt.
merci


----------



## adrien95 (7 Janvier 2011)

prendre la config avec le ssd ou bien installer un ssd


----------



## bambougroove (8 Janvier 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> prendre la config avec le ssd ou bien installer un ssd


OK, mais ne pas prendre les cas de DD bruyants pour une généralité (même si ça craint avec le Seagate notamment), des configurations avec DD sont parfaitement fonctionnelles et silencieuses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h44 ----------




Aekold a dit:


> PS : Quand on pense que la firme est au courant du problème mais continue à utiliser "ce" disque dur en particulier même dans le cas d'un échange. Bon je suppose bien évidemment qu'ils font jouer la garantie du constructeur, en l'occurence SEAGATE, mais sérieusement, ils pourraient faire un effort pour corriger le problème au moins au niveau firmware (si cela vient vraiment de ça).


Yes, un règlement de l'affaire par "simple" firmware serait bienvenu !! :mouais:


----------



## Aekold (11 Janvier 2011)

J'ai entendu dire que développer un firmware couterait plus cher que d'échanger des disques dur à tour de bras...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------

@Ignace : Ce serait à refaire je ne prendrai pas d'iMac 27". 

Mes raisons :
> Je suis tombé sur la mauvaise série de disque dur.
> Il n'est pas super silencieux. Les ventilateurs se font trop entendre à mon goût. Je regrette le silence de mon ancien iMac 17pouces.
> J'ai un pixel mort depuis que le technicien à changé le disque dur.
> Le disque dur de remplacement est aussi défectueux (encore un Seagate...)
> Je le trouve pas super rapide comparativement à mon ancien Macbook Pro Unibody 15pouces

Peu de solutions, mis à part téléphoner régulièrement au service client d'apple (tjs très pro, soit dit en passant).

Mais bon c'est très subjectif...


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Janvier 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire que développer un firmware couterait plus cher que d'échanger des disques dur à tour de bras...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------
> 
> ...



je plussoie


----------



## bambougroove (12 Janvier 2011)

Aekold a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire que développer un firmware couterait plus cher que d'échanger des disques dur à tour de bras...


Aïe ... :mouais: !!



Aekold a dit:


> > Je le trouve pas super rapide comparativement à mon ancien Macbook Pro Unibody 15pouces


Etant donné ce MBP, un i5 aurait été un meilleur choix pour plus de rapidité, car il est d'un très bon rapport qualité/prix selon de nombreux membres du forum.



Aekold a dit:


> Peu de solutions, mis à part téléphoner régulièrement au service client d'apple (tjs très pro, soit dit en passant).


Je plussoie 

C'est en effet du temps et de l'énergie à consacrer pour se battre même avec courtoisie, et je comprends que certains se lassent ou abandonnent, et c'est vraiment dommage car dans certains cas, dont le mien suivi par un interlocuteur unique du Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne et non pas le SAV, il est possible d'obtenir satisfaction  avec un iMac parfaitement/correctement fonctionnel et d'un confort d'utilisation sans égal :love:
Bref, c'est du cas par cas 

Tout cela est très subjectif  mais en tout cas je compatis


----------



## Aekold (25 Janvier 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> C'est en effet du temps et de l'énergie à consacrer pour se battre même avec courtoisie, et je comprends que certains se lassent ou abandonnent, et c'est vraiment dommage car dans certains cas, dont le mien suivi par un interlocuteur unique du Service Clients de l'AppleStore en ligne et non pas le SAV, il est possible d'obtenir satisfaction  avec un iMac parfaitement/correctement fonctionnel et d'un confort d'utilisation sans égal :love:
> Bref, c'est du cas par cas
> 
> Tout cela est très subjectif  mais en tout cas je compatis



C'est quand même dommage de devoir se battre pour un vulgaire HDD défectueux. Je suis très tenace, donc tout comme toi j'obtiendrai satisfaction. Demain matin j'appelle APPLE pour leur annoncé que le problème est toujours présent. 

D'ailleurs je me demande vraiment si APPLE s'amuserait pas à "refourguer" des DD d'occasions lors d'échange... Parce que 4 DD et tous le même problème, ça me laisse perplexe. Et si ce n'est réellement qu'une histoire de FIRMWARE, dans ce cas c'est à croire qu'ils aiment jeter l'argent par les fenêtres...


----------

